# Lasciarlo cuocere nel suo brodo



## Diletta (24 Gennaio 2016)

E' cambiato qualcosa d'importante: una illuminazione, una consapevolezza e tutto è così chiaro come non lo è stato mai.
Lui non mi ama.
L'ho capito, l'ho realizzato, e, per favore e se vi riesce, non ridete troppo di me, ci penso già io a farlo.
E' una deduzione che si è palesata da un pensiero logico così lineare, ma, a quanto pare, così inavvicinabile per me fino ad ora.
Lui non mi ama perché, altrimenti, non si comporterebbe così come sta facendo.
E' molto semplice...ma a volte le cose più ovvie sono quelle che non si scorgono (provo a giustificarmi così).
Qui non c'è bisogno di prove su prove, la "prova regina" l'ho davanti a me.

Io sono importante, certo che sì, ma come strumento per il suo benessere.
Lui ha bisogno di me, non per affetto, ma perché faccio parte dell'ingranaggio che muove la sua vita. La vita che si è scelto e che lo fa sentire bene.
Io gli servo.
Le cose, però, possono cambiare...e sono cambiate: il vento è girato!
Capita.
D'un tratto si combinano due elementi: sfortuna sua e risveglio mio, e accade l'imprevedibile. E allora ecco che arrivano le bugie, le frittate rivoltate e l'indifferenza totale.
Silenzio e indifferenza...e non credo che siano espressioni d'amore.
Il ruolo che ho assunto io non era quello da lui previsto: le mie intrusioni non erano contemplate e immagino il pensiero che frulla nella sua testa:
"com'è che ora questa non ci casca più?!"

E io?
Io lo lascio cuocere nel suo brodo...e intanto respiro aria di libertà.
Mi sono liberata.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Gennaio 2016)

' 





Diletta ha detto:


> E' cambiato qualcosa d'importante: una illuminazione, una consapevolezza e tutto è così chiaro come non lo è stato mai.
> Lui non mi ama.
> L'ho capito, l'ho realizzato, e, per favore e se vi riesce, non ridete troppo di me, ci penso già io a farlo.
> E' una deduzione che si è palesata da un pensiero logico così lineare, ma, a quanto pare, così inavvicinabile per me fino ad ora.
> ...


E' successo qualcosa ?


----------



## Diletta (24 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> '
> E' successo qualcosa ?




Bè, era già successo "qualcosa" quest'estate...ma settimana scorsa c'è stata un'altra cosetta. Una banalità in situazioni ordinarie, ma degna di nota nel nostro caso.
Un cambio di psw tenutomi nascosto e relativa cancellazione della notifica di avvenuto cambio (FB).
Una violazione ai nostri accordi di trasparenza , ma soprattutto, due versioni da parte sua del tutto opposte.
Un bambino, senza l'innocenza dei bambini.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Bè, era già successo "qualcosa" quest'estate...ma settimana scorsa c'è stata un'altra cosetta. Una banalità in situazioni ordinarie, ma degna di nota nel nostro caso.
> Un cambio di psw tenutomi nascosto e relativa cancellazione della notifica di avvenuto cambio (FB).
> Una violazione ai nostri accordi di trasparenza , ma soprattutto, due versioni da parte sua del tutto opposte.
> Un bambino, senza l'innocenza dei bambini.


Capito
tu sai come è tuo marito, non penso ti possa stupire questo ultimo episodio.
 se sei intenzionata a divenire indifferente e silenziosa vedi anche di evitare di cuocere pranzo e cena per lui e di stirargli le camicie, così vedi che sarà lui a cercare di chiarire, perché qualcosa sarà realmente cambiato nella,sua quotidianità.
Semore che tu non ti decida a separarti, nel caso puoi rivolgerti ad un avvocato.


----------



## Horny (24 Gennaio 2016)

buon giorno diletta,
mi pare questo la fotocopia  di tanti altre tuoi 3d periodici.
da quello che leggo non vedo novità.


----------



## Diletta (24 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> buon giorno diletta,
> mi pare questo la fotocopia  di tanti altre tuoi 3d periodici.
> da quello che leggo non vedo novità.



E non la vedi, ma io la vedo eccome...
Ho capito solo ORA di che pasta sia fatto, solo ORA, ma a questo punto tiro fuori il detto:
meglio tardi che mai.


----------



## Diletta (24 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Capito
> tu sai come è tuo marito, *non penso ti possa stupire questo ultimo episodio*.
> se sei intenzionata a divenire indifferente e silenziosa vedi anche di evitare di cuocere pranzo e cena per lui e di stirargli le camicie, così vedi che sarà lui a cercare di chiarire, perché qualcosa sarà realmente cambiato nella,sua quotidianità.
> Semore che tu non ti decida a separarti, nel caso puoi rivolgerti ad un avvocato.



E invece mi ha stupito di brutto!
Ed è questo che ha rotto l'incantesimo, ce ne è voluto però...per destarmi.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> E invece mi ha stupito di brutto!
> Ed è questo che ha rotto l'incantesimo, ce ne è voluto però...per destarmi.


mi fai pensare alla bella addormentata 
va bene ti ha stupito di brutto quindi a maggior ragione devi prendere una decisione importante


----------



## Nicka (24 Gennaio 2016)

No vabbè...


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2016)

Quindi lo lasci? O continui a fare da cameriera? Perché se resti e lo lasci nel suo brodo ma continui a essergli utile questo per lui è ancora meglio di prima


----------



## Eratò (24 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' cambiato qualcosa d'importante: una illuminazione, una consapevolezza e tutto è così chiaro come non lo è stato mai.
> Lui non mi ama.
> L'ho capito, l'ho realizzato, e, per favore e se vi riesce, non ridete troppo di me, ci penso già io a farlo.
> E' una deduzione che si è palesata da un pensiero logico così lineare, ma, a quanto pare, così inavvicinabile per me fino ad ora.
> ...


Di cosa ti sei liberata? Della tua voglia di controllare nella  speranza che lui fosse cambiato e che fosse diverso di ciò che sembrava?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2016)

Io capisco la differenza.
Un conto è pensare  "mi ama a modo suo" , un altro pensare  "ama il mio brasato con la polenta".


----------



## Diletta (24 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io capisco la differenza.
> Un conto è pensare  "mi ama a modo suo" , un altro pensare  "ama il mio brasato con la polenta".



Sì Brunetta, tu hai capito.
Si è fatta strada l'idea che sia una persona anaffettiva, ma penso che sia anche un manipolatore che, messi insieme...


----------



## Diletta (24 Gennaio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Di cosa ti sei liberata? Della tua voglia di controllare nella  speranza che lui fosse cambiato e che fosse diverso di ciò che sembrava?



Semplicemente, non mi interessa più e, proprio perché mi sento nel giusto, sono tranquilla.


----------



## Eratò (24 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Semplicemente, non mi interessa più e, proprio perché mi sento nel giusto, sono tranquilla.


E adesso che hai capito che sta con te per comodità, cosa intendi fare?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì Brunetta, tu hai capito.
> Si è fatta strada l'idea che sia una persona anaffettiva, ma penso che sia anche un manipolatore che, messi insieme...


Io ho ancora rancore per  "che buon profumino" detto una volta che era venuto a trovare i figli, perché l'avevo interpretato come pentimento, mentre voleva proprio scroccare il pasto.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io capisco la differenza.
> Un conto è pensare  "mi ama a modo suo" , un altro pensare  "ama il mio brasato con la polenta".


É chiaro a tutti ma se nulla cambia all'atto pratico per lui sarà ancora meglio la nuova situazione


----------



## Diletta (24 Gennaio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> E adesso che hai capito che sta con te *per comodità*, cosa intendi fare?



Ma non è neanche questo...sta con me perché sono uno strumento per il suo benessere: voleva una moglie e una compagna affidabile e l'ha avuta, voleva dei figli e l'ha avuti e via dicendo...
Diciamo che non è una persona a cui affidare la vita emotiva come ho fatto io. Non è proprio la persona giusta.
Non ha nessuna empatia, ero io che sovrastavo e che l'avevo anche per lui.
E' una persona che prende e che dà poco, o che, darebbe tanto ad una donna che è fatta come lui.
E che non sono io.


----------



## Diletta (24 Gennaio 2016)

*Ma*

direi una gran bugia a dire che lui non ama la mia compagnia.
A lui piace, eccome.
Ma non mi vede come "donna", mi vede come "strumento", ma diciamo pure come oggetto che ci si capisce meglio.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho ancora rancore per  "che buon profumino" detto una volta che era venuto a trovare i figli, perché l'avevo interpretato come pentimento, mentre voleva proprio scroccare il pasto.


Eh ma lo capisco, ci sta che ci si possa illudere.
Magari alla seconda volta che te lo ha detto avendo capito il vero intento, avrai reagito come era giusto 
Il discorso di Diletta non è episodico.
Pare abbia acquisito, ora, quella certezza che le mancava, la domanda è : cosa cambierà nella sua vita ?


----------



## Diletta (24 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho ancora rancore per  "che buon profumino" detto una volta che era venuto a trovare i figli, perché *l'avevo interpretato come pentimento*, mentre voleva proprio scroccare il pasto.




E' capitato anche a me e parecchie volte di interpretare come tale un certo suo atteggiamento o certe parole.
E ogni volta aumentava la delusione e lo sconforto.
Anche oggi lui sta facendo uguale...sono io che non interpreto più.


----------



## Diletta (24 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh ma lo capisco, ci sta che ci si possa illudere.
> Magari alla seconda volta che te lo ha detto avendo capito il vero intento, avrai reagito come era giusto
> Il discorso di Diletta non è episodico.
> Pare abbia acquisito, ora, quella certezza che le mancava, la domanda è : cosa cambierà nella sua vita ?



Cambierà per forza la mia vita. Questo è il punto di non ritorno.


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> E invece mi ha stupito di brutto!
> Ed è questo che ha rotto l'incantesimo, ce ne è voluto però...per destarmi.



E' incredibile come si finisca per vedere la verità attraverso uno spiraglio e non lo si sia visto finora a finestre spalancate! Hai dato possibilità su possibilità, a lui e a te stessa, ma la realtà è una sola. E ognuno ha i suoi tempi.

In fondo capisco quella specie di sollievo di cui parli: niente più da sperare, nulla da interpretare o di cui tentare di illudersi. Aria. Ma questa sensazione per me deve tramutarsi in praticità, molto semplicemente: lo strumento suona per se stesso e per chi decide debba suonare. A lui deve mancare la tua musica, ma senza rancore, col sorriso. E se fa domande, gli dici che l'orchestra si è sciolta e che ora sei un battitore libero. Prendere o lasciare, almeno finchè non deciderai cosa prendere e cosa lasciare tu.

Spero per te sia un momento di consapevolezza profondo e proficuo


----------



## spleen (24 Gennaio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E' incredibile come si finisca per vedere la verità attraverso uno spiraglio e non lo si sia visto finora a finestre spalancate! Hai dato possibilità su possibilità, a lui e a te stessa, ma la realtà è una sola. E ognuno ha i suoi tempi.
> 
> In fondo capisco quella specie di sollievo di cui parli: niente più da sperare, nulla da interpretare o di cui tentare di illudersi. Aria. Ma questa sensazione per me deve tramutarsi in praticità, molto semplicemente: lo strumento suona per se stesso e per chi decide debba suonare. A lui deve mancare la tua musica, ma senza rancore, col sorriso. E se fa domande, gli dici che l'orchestra si è sciolta e che ora sei un battitore libero. Prendere o lasciare, almeno finchè non deciderai cosa prendere e cosa lasciare tu.
> 
> Spero per te sia un momento di consapevolezza profondo e proficuo


Mary, perchè ti sei messa l'avatar scorticato?


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Mary, perchè ti sei messa l'avatar scorticato?



Perchè ormai bado solo all'essenza delle cose :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma hai visto che tettone? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (24 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' cambiato qualcosa d'importante: una illuminazione, una consapevolezza e tutto è così chiaro come non lo è stato mai.
> Lui non mi ama.
> L'ho capito, l'ho realizzato, e, per favore e se vi riesce, non ridete troppo di me, ci penso già io a farlo.
> E' una deduzione che si è palesata da un pensiero logico così lineare, ma, a quanto pare, così inavvicinabile per me fino ad ora.
> ...



Capisco benissimo, fiducia tradita dopo anni di tentativi a capire,  e so  anche come  ci si sente ad essere 'finalmente' libere e senza piu' ossessioni da domande, controllo o dubbi.

Forza!

Comincia dalle piccole cose, fatti aiutare in casa da una donna, non fare niente di niente per lui, esci,  viaggia e se puoi divertiti,  in qualsiasi modo ti piaccia farlo. 

Purtroppo il passato non possiamo cambiarlo. Il presente possiamo viverlo bene ed il futuro cercare sia come ci piace. 

Gia'  non  averlo  piu'  in  mente   e'  liberatorio.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' cambiato qualcosa d'importante: una illuminazione, una consapevolezza e tutto è così chiaro come non lo è stato mai.
> Lui non mi ama.
> L'ho capito, l'ho realizzato, e, per favore e se vi riesce, non ridete troppo di me, ci penso già io a farlo.
> E' una deduzione che si è palesata da un pensiero logico così lineare, ma, a quanto pare, così inavvicinabile per me fino ad ora.
> ...


Sono felice per te. E lo sai.


----------



## spleen (24 Gennaio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Perchè ormai bado solo all'essenza delle cose :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma hai visto che tettone? :rotfl::rotfl:


Hai visto il film - Under the skin - con Scarlett Johanson?


----------



## Horny (24 Gennaio 2016)

ma anche la volta che avevi trovato la sim ti si era aperto lo spiraglio di luce.
cosa c'è di diverso ora?


----------



## Alessandra (24 Gennaio 2016)

Ok. Non ti ama. Sei uno dei suoi "strumenti" per fare la vita comoda che voleva fare (e che sta facendo).
Quindi non hai più bisogno di arrabbiarti se cambia le password e cose cosi'.

Non so se tu lo ami ancora.  Mi pare di capire che la grande novità è il fatto che non starai più a chiederti perché ti tratta cosi e a romperti il cervello cercando di capire cose che ti appaiono contradditorie.

E tu....perchè sei li'?
Anche lui in qualche modo è un tuo "strumento" per non cambiare la tua quotidianita' tutto sommato comoda e rassicurante? 
L'importante è esserne coscienti. 
Se è cosi', Diletta,  prendine atto e vivi come sempre ma ricordati che non Vale la pena farsi venire la bile. 
Magari non far scoprire a tuo marito che ormai sei rassegnata.  Non sia mai che il prossimo step è farti le cose in faccia.  Lascia che si prenda ancora la cura dell'apparenza.


----------



## disincantata (24 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ok. Non ti ama. Sei uno dei suoi "strumenti" per fare la vita comoda che voleva fare (e che sta facendo).
> Quindi non hai più bisogno di arrabbiarti se cambia le password e cose cosi'.
> 
> Non so se tu lo ami ancora.  Mi pare di capire che la grande novità è il fatto che non starai più a chiederti perché ti tratta cosi e a romperti il cervello cercando di capire cose che ti appaiono contradditorie.
> ...



Oddio deve continuare a dargliela se non le va?:rotfl:


----------



## Alessandra (24 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Oddio deve continuare a dargliela se non le va?:rotfl:


Lei fa quello che le va. Nessuno puó obbligarla. 
Io in realtà intendevo un'altra cosa.  Forse non si è capito. 
Spero Diletta abbia inteso


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Hai visto il film - Under the skin - con Scarlett Johanson?



Credo di no; lo farò, amo quella donna meravigliosa


----------



## disincantata (24 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Lei fa quello che le va. Nessuno puó obbligarla.
> Io in realtà intendevo un'altra cosa.  Forse non si è capito.
> Spero Diletta abbia inteso



Si si si e'capito bene ma per fingere bene deve continuare come prima e non ha alcun senso.


----------



## Alessandra (24 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Si si si e'capito bene ma per fingere bene deve continuare come prima e non ha alcun senso.


In realtà no. Vive la sua vita di sempre, che mi par di capire che è quello che vuole lei (non mi sembra interessata a separazioni e simili ) e non lo rende partecipe della sua nuova scoperta.  E' un "sollievo" che le suggerirei di tenersi per se'.
Poi se questo "sollievo" portera' cambiamenti che lei vorra' fare,  Ben vengano...


----------



## spleen (25 Gennaio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Credo di no; lo farò, amo quella donna meravigliosa


E' un film controverso, lei recita nei panni di un' aliena che adesca uomini con la sua bellezza. Fino ad imparare da loro .....
Ci sono delle scene in cui si mostra nuda, è davvero molto bella.


----------



## Diletta (25 Gennaio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E' incredibile come si finisca per vedere la verità attraverso uno spiraglio e non lo si sia visto finora a finestre spalancate! Hai dato possibilità su possibilità, a lui e a te stessa, ma la realtà è una sola. E ognuno ha i suoi tempi.
> 
> In fondo capisco quella specie di sollievo di cui parli: niente più da sperare, nulla da interpretare o di cui tentare di illudersi. Aria. Ma questa sensazione per me deve tramutarsi in praticità, molto semplicemente: lo strumento suona per se stesso e per chi decide debba suonare. A lui deve mancare la tua musica, ma senza rancore, col sorriso. E se fa domande, gli dici che l'orchestra si è sciolta e che ora sei un battitore libero. Prendere o lasciare, almeno finchè non deciderai cosa prendere e cosa lasciare tu.
> 
> Spero per te sia un momento di consapevolezza profondo e proficuo




Lo spero anch'io e grazie! 

Conoscendolo (?) penso che le domande, se me le farà, cominceranno quando avrà il sentore che la musica è davvero cambiata e ci vorrà tempo perché lui non si rende conto...


----------



## Diletta (25 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> ma anche la volta che avevi trovato la sim ti si era aperto lo spiraglio di luce.
> cosa c'è di diverso ora?



Infatti è tutto uguale, è partito dalla sim il processo di consapevolezza...l'ho studiato in questi mesi facendogli domande mirate, ma non per provare la sua innocenza, bensì per "incastrarlo", brutto termine, ma rende l'idea.
Il mio intento era questo e voi non lo capivate...


----------



## Diletta (25 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> In realtà no. Vive la sua vita di sempre, che mi par di capire che è quello che vuole lei (non mi sembra interessata a separazioni e simili ) e non lo rende partecipe della sua nuova scoperta.  E' un "sollievo" che le suggerirei di tenersi per se'.
> Poi se questo "sollievo" portera' cambiamenti che lei vorra' fare,  Ben vengano...


L'ho dovuto far partecipe perché cambiano anche delle dinamiche familiari e andava spiegato il motivo...
Ma lui, anche ora, fa finta di niente...
Secondo me ha seri problemi mentali.


----------



## Diletta (25 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Capisco benissimo, fiducia tradita dopo anni di tentativi a capire,  e so  anche come  ci si sente ad essere 'finalmente' libere e senza piu' ossessioni da domande, controllo o dubbi.
> 
> Forza!
> 
> ...



Grazie cara per l'incitazione!!
Speriamo in bene...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lo spero anch'io e grazie!
> 
> Conoscendolo (?) penso che le domande, se me le farà, cominceranno quando avrà il sentore che la musica è davvero cambiata e ci vorrà tempo perché lui non si rende conto...


Stasera torna e la sua roba non è lavata. E la cena non è pronta. Sul divano c'è un cuscino e una coperta. Non ci vuole tempo perchè se ne accorga
Se non fai queste cose tuo marito vivrà ancora più sereno di prima


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2016)

*Nooooo*



Diletta ha detto:


> E' cambiato qualcosa d'importante: una illuminazione, una consapevolezza e tutto è così chiaro come non lo è stato mai.
> Lui non mi ama.
> L'ho capito, l'ho realizzato, e, per favore e se vi riesce, non ridete troppo di me, ci penso già io a farlo.
> E' una deduzione che si è palesata da un pensiero logico così lineare, ma, a quanto pare, così inavvicinabile per me fino ad ora.
> ...


Ma davero?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E cosa ti ha scritto oscuro per anni?che poi ti ho sempre scritto che ti vuol bene a modo suo...che non è il tuo....
Ma a cosa dobbiamo questa illuminazione?a tutte le corna che ti ha messo?30 anni di corna?ah già ma c'era il professore di VICENZA....quello che scriveva che non capivo un cazzo....giusto...


----------



## Nicka (25 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> L'ho dovuto far partecipe perché cambiano anche delle dinamiche familiari e andava spiegato il motivo...
> Ma lui, anche ora, fa finta di niente...
> *Secondo me ha seri problemi mentali.*


Mi chiedo per quale motivo alcune persone si arroghino il diritto di dire che le persone che hanno accanto per una vita alla fine hanno seri problemi mentali solo perchè non incarnano quello che si è sempre pensato di volere. Diletta, sto parlando seriamente, non ti voglio prendere in giro e non voglio ridere...ma quello che hai accanto è un uomo che è sempre stato così. 
Non è colpa tua se ti ha messo le corna prima durante e dopo...lui si è sentito tranquillo nell'agire così, non è matto. E' stronzo, cosa parecchio diversa.
Il fatto di dire che ha seri problemi mentali ti è di consolazione? Pensi di gestire meglio la delusione in questo modo?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi chiedo per quale motivo alcune persone si arroghino il diritto di dire che le persone che hanno accanto per una vita alla fine hanno seri problemi mentali solo perchè non incarnano quello che si è sempre pensato di volere. Diletta, sto parlando seriamente, non ti voglio prendere in giro e non voglio ridere...ma quello che hai accanto è un uomo che è sempre stato così.
> Non è colpa tua se ti ha messo le corna prima durante e dopo...lui si è sentito tranquillo nell'agire così, non è matto. E' stronzo, cosa parecchio diversa.
> Il fatto di dire che ha seri problemi mentali ti è di consolazione? Pensi di gestire meglio la delusione in questo modo?


Ma nemmeno così tanto stronzo se alla fine nella tua vita nonostante le scoperte non è cambiato molto. Può sempre pensare che anche a lei vada bene così


----------



## Diletta (25 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi chiedo per quale motivo alcune persone si arroghino il diritto di dire che le persone che hanno accanto per una vita alla fine hanno seri problemi mentali solo perchè non incarnano quello che si è sempre pensato di volere. Diletta, sto parlando seriamente, non ti voglio prendere in giro e non voglio ridere...ma quello che hai accanto è un uomo che è sempre stato così.
> Non è colpa tua se ti ha messo le corna prima durante e dopo...lui si è sentito tranquillo nell'agire così, non è matto. E' stronzo, cosa parecchio diversa.
> Il fatto di dire che ha seri problemi mentali ti è di consolazione? Pensi di gestire meglio la delusione in questo modo?



Invece comincio a dubitare che sia in equilibrio.
Comportamento troppo strano e incoerente, troppe contraddizioni...davvero non lo riconosco neanche sotto questo aspetto.


----------



## Nicka (25 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Invece comincio a dubitare che sia in equilibrio.
> Comportamento troppo strano e incoerente, troppe contraddizioni...davvero non lo riconosco neanche sotto questo aspetto.


So che è brutto da dire, ma non lo hai mai conosciuto per quello che realmente è.


----------



## Eratò (25 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta lascia perdere le definizioni riguardo a tuo marito. Ormai non importa quello che lui è...Se ha problemi mentali o meno non puoi dirlo tu e comunque non puoi aiutarlo. Quello che importa è quello che tu sei diventata. Come sei cambiata e se riuscirai a non farti usare come persona e come "ingranaggio" nella sua di vita. Pensa alla tua. Già che continui a definirlo, perdi energie. Pensa a te.


----------



## Diletta (25 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> So che è brutto da dire, ma non lo hai mai conosciuto per quello che realmente è.



E allora sarà stato sempre così e visto che non c'era mai nulla da chiedergli, nulla di strano, non me ne sono mai accorta.
E' dalle risposte che mi dà che realizzo che non ci siamo...
O vuole farmi impazzire?
Ma si è sbagliato...io tengo duro.


----------



## Nicka (25 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma nemmeno così tanto stronzo se alla fine nella tua vita nonostante le scoperte non è cambiato molto. Può sempre pensare che anche a lei vada bene così


Questo assolutamente sì, ma non capisco perchè dargli del matto quando è più palesemente stronzo.
Stronzo in maniera proprio generale, se un uomo fa così, Diletta nello specifico a parte, io lo reputo stronzo. Era proprio un'alternativa al pazzo. I pazzi sono altri, non sono quelli che ti mettono le corna.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> E allora sarà stato sempre così e visto che non c'era mai nulla da chiedergli, nulla di strano, non me ne sono mai accorta.
> E' dalle risposte che mi dà che realizzo che non ci siamo...
> O vuole farmi impazzire?
> Ma si è sbagliato..*.io tengo duro*.


Ma perchè porca puttana?
Perchè tieni duro perdendo in serenità tu?
Non ce la faccia. Giuro che ci provo ma non ce la faccio


----------



## Diletta (25 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma perchè porca puttana?
> Perchè tieni duro perdendo in serenità tu?
> Non ce la faccia. Giuro che ci provo ma non ce la faccio



Perché voglio farlo crollare, voglio vederlo piccolo piccolo.
E' una mia soddisfazione e potrei riuscirci.
Voglio vederlo annaspare...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perché voglio farlo crollare, voglio vederlo piccolo piccolo.
> E' una mia soddisfazione e potrei riuscirci.
> Voglio vederlo annaspare...


Più facile che venga l'esaurimento a te
Lui è bello sereno finchè tu ti comporti così
Ma come fa ad annaspare se ha sua moglie ancora lì al suo fianco?
Continui a raccontartela e alla grande anche


----------



## Eratò (25 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perché voglio farlo crollare, voglio vederlo piccolo piccolo.
> E' una mia soddisfazione e potrei riuscirci.
> Voglio vederlo annaspare...


Non ti sei liberata allora. Anzi. Capirai che ti sei liberata quando sentirai l'indifferenza e il tuo benessere sarà il tuo centro di gravita invece che il suo malessere.


----------



## Nicka (25 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perché voglio farlo crollare, voglio vederlo piccolo piccolo.
> E' una mia soddisfazione e potrei riuscirci.
> Voglio vederlo annaspare...


Buonanotte Dilè.


----------



## Diletta (25 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Più facile che venga l'esaurimento a te
> Lui è bello sereno finchè tu ti comporti così
> Ma come fa ad annaspare se ha sua moglie ancora lì al suo fianco?
> Continui a raccontartela e alla grande anche




Mia figlia mi ha chiesto se ho una prova certa...e io gliela voglio dare, non voglio che ci siano dubbi di sorta.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mia figlia mi ha chiesto se ho una prova certa...e io gliela voglio dare, non voglio che ci siano dubbi di sorta.


Ma prova certa di cosa?
Di Cosa?
Che ti tradisce?
Ma tua figlia può sindacare sul perchè hai deciso di lasciarlo?
Non basta come ti sta trattando. E' lui che deve provare a tua figlia che ti ama e ti rispetta così che tu decida di restare
Ma siamo alla fine del mondo. Tu non puoi  lasciarlo se non lo trovi a letto con una. E quando lo trovi tua figlia ti autorizza a separarti?
Con tutto il rispetto possibile, bella figlia....


----------



## Diletta (25 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma prova certa di cosa?
> Di Cosa?
> Che ti tradisce?
> Ma tua figlia può sindacare sul perchè hai deciso di lasciarlo?
> ...



Mi ha chiesto se sono assolutamente certa di quello che penso. Non ha chiesto a me una prova, sono io che la voglio per tutti gli usi che mi possono necessitare.
Io la devo avere per sventolargliela davanti e vedere la sua faccia che impallidisce, perché succederà...
E io ne gioirò, immagino già la scena.
C'è chi si vuole vendicare sul terzo incomodo, io mi voglio vendicare su di lui invece.
Ne ho un grandissimo bisogno.


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2016)

Capisco chi rimane per amore,  posso provare a comprendere chi rimane per comodo ma restare con sentimenti di rancore e vendetta per me non ha senso. E ancora di più trovo sbagliato il coinvolgimento dei figli in questo modo. Stai perdendo la cosa più importante Diletta;  la lucidità e il tuo valore personale


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2016)

Mi dissocio dalla faccina inopportuna che è spuntata nel titolo


----------



## Eratò (25 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mia figlia mi ha chiesto se ho una prova certa...e io gliela voglio dare, non voglio che ci siano dubbi di sorta.


E se a tua figlia dai una prova certa, tua figlia che fa? Benedice il tuo comportamento mentre manda a quel paese il padre?E poi lei che c'entra in tutto questo?Ma non puoi prendere una decisione tua nel tuo di matrimonio senza mischiare le tue figlie? Facessero le figlie non i giudici.... Mha...


----------



## Spot (25 Gennaio 2016)

Il miglior modo per ammalarsi...


----------



## Diletta (25 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> Capisco chi rimane per amore,  posso provare a comprendere chi rimane per comodo ma restare con sentimenti di rancore e vendetta per me non ha senso. E ancora di più trovo sbagliato* il coinvolgimento dei figli in questo modo*. Stai perdendo la cosa più importante Diletta;  la lucidità e il tuo valore personale




Purtroppo nessuno vorrebbe...ma succede.
Mia figlia ha letto delle mail fra i due perché erano sul suo pc (suo di lei) mi dici come sia possibile un non coinvolgimento?


----------



## Alessandra (25 Gennaio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non ti sei liberata allora. Anzi. Capirai che ti sei liberata quando sentirai l'indifferenza e il tuo benessere sarà il tuo centro di gravita invece che il suo malessere.


Parole d'oro. 
Diletta,  pensavo fossi arrivata  (finalmente) a questo punto.


----------



## Alessandra (25 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Più facile che venga l'esaurimento a te
> Lui è bello sereno finchè tu ti comporti così
> Ma come fa ad annaspare se ha sua moglie ancora lì al suo fianco?
> Continui a raccontartela e alla grande anche





SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Il miglior modo per ammalarsi...



Condivido


----------



## Eratò (25 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Purtroppo nessuno vorrebbe...ma succede.
> Mia figlia ha letto delle mail fra i due perché erano sul suo pc (suo di lei) mi dici come sia possibile un non coinvolgimento?


E quindi le prove certe ce le ha già no? Allora che senso ha chiedertele? Che poi ogni tanto spiegare ai figli che non son fatti loro, che loro non hanno colpe o obblighi e che papà e mamma possono risolvere il problema tra di loro nel miglior modo possibile male non fa....


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2016)

Santamariadileuca. Uno dice che va a puttane e non succede niente. Cambia la password a facebook e la moglie lo vuole ridotto in polvere. E il matto sarebbe lui, lui quello incoerente e contraddittorio.


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2016)

*SI*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Santamariadileuca. Uno dice che va a puttane e non succede niente. Cambia la password a facebook e la moglie lo vuole ridotto in polvere. E il matto sarebbe lui, lui quello incoerente e contraddittorio.



Diletta ha sempre cercato quello che dentro spera di non trovare,perché INCAPACE di qualsiasi azione di rottura.
Una rappresentazione teatrale,il marito sa bene...e sa bene di non rischiare nulla....sarà così per sempre....perchè è così che è sempre stato.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> Capisco chi rimane per amore,  posso provare a comprendere chi rimane per comodo ma restare con sentimenti di rancore e vendetta per me non ha senso. E ancora di più trovo sbagliato il coinvolgimento dei figli in questo modo. Stai perdendo la cosa più importante Diletta;  la lucidità e il tuo valore personale


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Santamariadileuca. Uno dice che va a puttane e non succede niente. Cambia la password a facebook e la moglie lo vuole ridotto in polvere. E il matto sarebbe lui, lui quello incoerente e contraddittorio.





oscuro ha detto:


> Diletta ha sempre cercato quello che dentro spera di non trovare,perché INCAPACE di qualsiasi azione di rottura.
> Una rappresentazione teatrale,il marito sa bene...e sa bene di non rischiare nulla....sarà così per sempre....perchè è così che è sempre stato.


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Purtroppo nessuno vorrebbe...ma succede.
> Mia figlia ha letto delle mail fra i due perché erano sul suo pc (suo di lei) mi dici come sia possibile un non coinvolgimento?


non è a lei che il padre deve provare ed è chiaro che tu cerchi la sua solidarietà. ..ma sbagli perché non è un'amica


----------



## disincantata (25 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Purtroppo nessuno vorrebbe...ma succede.
> Mia figlia ha letto delle mail fra i due perché erano sul suo pc (suo di lei) mi dici come sia possibile un non coinvolgimento?



So di cosa parli perche' purtroppo e' capitato anche a due delle mie figlie, pero' gia' quella e' una prova, per loro ma soprattutto per te. 
Non credo fossero email di lavoro, giusto?

A loro deve bastare che tu hai deciso di non voler più stare con il loro padre, per il tuo benessere.

Sai benissimo che ti ha tradita da fidanzati e da conviventi e che qualcosa é  successo anche dopo, in piu' si e' giustificato dicendo che così fan tutti, vero si vero no si e' dimostrato poco sensibile verso di te, e questo e' piu grave del tradimento stesso o dei tradimenti.

Se pero' vuoi altre prove paga un agenzia investigativa, non perdere altri anni dietro a un lui che non e' mai esistito.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> So di cosa parli perche' purtroppo e' capitato anche a due delle mie figlie, pero' gia' quella e' una prova, per loro ma soprattutto per te.
> Non credo fossero email di lavoro, giusto?
> 
> A loro deve bastare che tu hai deciso di non voler più stare con il loro padre, per il tuo benessere.
> ...


:up:


----------



## disincantata (25 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta, un ultima cosa, un giudice ha dato torto ad una moglie tradita perche' ha aspettato troppo tempo a chiedere la separazione con addebito.

Se un matrimonio e' gia' deteriorato da anni ma e' proseguito, non e' detto venga addebitato alle colpe di lui.


----------



## Eratò (25 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Diletta, un ultima cosa, un giudice ha dato torto ad una moglie tradita perche' ha aspettato troppo tempo a chiedere la separazione con addebito.
> 
> Se un matrimonio e' gia' deteriorato da anni ma e' proseguito, non e' detto venga addebitato alle colpe di lui.


Ma la separazione giudiziale addirittura?Diletta e il marito arriveranno a sto punto?


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perché voglio farlo crollare, voglio vederlo piccolo piccolo.
> E' una mia soddisfazione e potrei riuscirci.
> Voglio vederlo annaspare...




Credo di avertelo gia' detto: quando e se succedera' di vederlo sdraiato a  terra in un lago di lacrime di pentimento e vergogna, NULLA cambiera' in te e in quello che e' stato. Ora e' un pensiero consolatorio, che nel tramutarsi in realta' si fara' polvere. La tua soddisfazione non risiede in una sua eventuale sofferenza ma puo' venire solo da qualcosa che puoi fare solo tu PER TE.


----------



## brenin (25 Gennaio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma la separazione giudiziale addirittura?Diletta e il marito arriveranno a sto punto?


qui c'è un articolo interessante al riguardo:

http://www.studiodonne.it/news_98.htm

e questo è un post di Stark72 

"Hanno applicato in maniera eccessiva un principio che di solito nelle separazioni giudiziali si applica al tradimento.
 Se il tradito/a fa la giudiziale per ottenere l'addebito (che non serve a un cazzo) nei confronti del traditore/traditrice, e durante l'istruttoria viene fuori che il tradito/a sapeva e non se ne andava, il tradimento non verrà considerato causa della separazione in quanto tollerato.
 Francamente non capirò mai come cavolo ragionino certi giudici.
 La signora è stata particolarmente sfortunata, la Cassazione è dalla sua (gennaio 2015):
" ai tentativi della donna di esprimere la propria opinione, egli reagiva con offese, attacchi d’ira e violenza, tenendo un comportamento che, nonostante la terapia di coppia cui i due coniugi si erano sottoposti, non aveva voluto mutare” costituiscono indice di comportamento prevaricatore del ricorrente assolutamente incompatibile con il fondamento comunitario della vita familiare, giacché un atteggiamento unilaterale, sordo alle valutazioni ed alle richieste dell’altro coniuge, eccessivamente rigido, può tradursi, nella violazione dell’obbligo, nei confronti dell’altro coniuge, di concordare l’indirizzo della vita familiare e, in quanto fonte di angoscia e dolore per il medesimo, nella violazione del dovere di assistenza morale e materiale sancito dall’art. 143 c.c.”.

e qui :

http://www.lastampa.it/2015/11/13/it...bI/pagina.html

trovate una sentenza allucinante.

Morale : con la magistratura è un terno al lotto......


----------



## Eratò (25 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> qui c'è un articolo interessante al riguardo:
> 
> http://www.studiodonne.it/news_98.htm
> 
> ...


Si mi ricordo di quel caso...Ma non penso che Diletta arriverà mai a separarsi.Spero solo che arrivi almeno a trovare i suoi equilibri libera di rancori e voglie di vendetta.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diletta ha sempre cercato quello che dentro spera di non trovare,perché INCAPACE di qualsiasi azione di rottura.
> Una rappresentazione teatrale,il marito sa bene...e sa bene di non rischiare nulla....sarà così per sempre....perchè è così che è sempre stato.


Comincio a pensarla così


----------



## Diletta (25 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diletta ha sempre cercato quello che dentro spera di non trovare,perché INCAPACE di qualsiasi azione di rottura.
> Una rappresentazione teatrale,il marito sa bene...e sa bene di non rischiare nulla....sarà così per sempre....perchè è così che è sempre stato.




Ha parlato il nuovo oracolo chiamato Oscuro...
Qui, però, non ci hai capito una mazza, te lo devo dire.
E' il contrario: sto cercando quello che SPERO di trovare, una prova "regina".
Ne ho bisogno, anche per la mia rappresentazione teatrale, qui hai in parte ragione.


----------



## Alessandra (25 Gennaio 2016)

Un consiglio: non coinvolgere I figli.
E' il tuo matrimonio,  non il loro. 
Se lo farai,  lascerai dentro di loro delle tracce negative che si trascineranno e verranno fuori nei momenti meno sospetti. 
Non hai bisogno di prove e tanto meno della complicita' dei tuoi figli per agire di conseguenza. 
Non hai bisogno di fare "gruppo" e vendicarti con tuo marito mostrandogli "guarda,  siamo tutti contro di te".
E' un tipo di vendetta in cui le uniche vere vittime sono I figli.


----------



## Eratò (25 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Un consiglio: non coinvolgere I figli.
> E' il tuo matrimonio,  non il loro.
> Se lo farai,  lascerai dentro di loro delle tracce negative che si trascineranno e verranno fuori nei momenti meno sospetti.
> Non hai bisogno di prove e tanto meno della complicita' dei tuoi figli per agire di conseguenza.
> ...


Condivido.


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



Diletta ha detto:


> Ha parlato il nuovo oracolo chiamato Oscuro...
> Qui, però, non ci hai capito una mazza, te lo devo dire.
> E' il contrario: sto cercando quello che SPERO di trovare, una prova "regina".
> Ne ho bisogno, anche per la mia rappresentazione teatrale, qui hai in parte ragione.



Si certo...30 anni di corna e tu cerchi la prova regina...come no!Tu cerchi quello che speri di non trovare...alibi puerili,e se anche dovessi trovarla...forse non sarebbe regina ma contessa...dilè ma vuoi prendere in giro a me?


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ha parlato il nuovo oracolo chiamato Oscuro...
> Qui, però, non ci hai capito una mazza, te lo devo dire.
> E' il contrario: sto cercando quello che SPERO di trovare, una prova "regina".
> Ne ho bisogno, anche per la mia rappresentazione teatrale, qui hai in parte ragione.



Diletta prova ad osservare una coppia come la tua da fuori, dall'alto, come se non foste tu e tuo marito. Guarda come si è comportato lui durante tutti gli anni con lei, guarda come si comporta anche adesso con lei, disperata e sofferente: non gliene frega un cazzo dei suoi sentimenti, va per la sua strada tanto non ha niente da perdere perchè pensa di conoscerla bene e sa che lei cerca cerca per non trovare nulla. Perchè la prova regina ce l'ha davanti agli occhi e nel suo letto e al tavolo con lei ogni giorno ma lei non la vede perchè NON LA VUOLE VEDERE. 

Cercare una prova schiacciante è un mezzo per impiegare un pezzo del tempo che intercorre tra il presente e una decisione, una qualsiasi, così come arrovellarsi sui dettagli che man mano la vita ti mette in mano. Non devi guardare vicino al tuo naso Dile, perchè troppo da vicino si perdono i contorni, devi buttare un colpo d'occhio all'insieme e non trascurare le mancanze del marito in termini di attenzione e rispetto a te come persona. Non sei solo sua moglie, sei una persona che lui continua a prendere per il culo perchè sa di poterselo permettere. E non è colpa tua che glielo permetti perchè tu sei come sei, è responsabilità sua essere come è. E se non ti va bene, con o senza prova regina (che fa ridere i polli, perdonami) DEVI dimostrarglielo con l'assenza. Assenza anche vivendo sotto lo stesso tetto se per ora non puoi fare diversamente. Vai via da lui, non interessarti, non metterlo ancora e ancora al centro della tua vita. Hai vissuto tutta la vita da ignara con lui, poi il secondo pezzo da tradita disperata, sempre appresso e attaccata a lui, a quello che fa dice e pensa. Ma mandalo affanculo dentro di te.

Perdonami, ho scritto di getto.


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2016)

*Mary*



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Diletta prova ad osservare una coppia come la tua da fuori, dall'alto, come se non foste tu e tuo marito. Guarda come si è comportato lui durante tutti gli anni con lei, guarda come si comporta anche adesso con lei, disperata e sofferente: non gliene frega un cazzo dei suoi sentimenti, va per la sua strada tanto non ha niente da perdere perchè pensa di conoscerla bene e sa che lei cerca cerca per non trovare nulla. Perchè la prova regina ce l'ha davanti agli occhi e nel suo letto e al tavolo con lei ogni giorno ma lei non la vede perchè NON LA VUOLE VEDERE.
> 
> Cercare una prova schiacciante è un mezzo per impiegare un pezzo del tempo che intercorre tra il presente e una decisione, una qualsiasi, così come arrovellarsi sui dettagli che man mano la vita ti mette in mano. Non devi guardare vicino al tuo naso Dile, perchè troppo da vicino si perdono i contorni, devi buttare un colpo d'occhio all'insieme e non trascurare le mancanze del marito in termini di attenzione e rispetto a te come persona. Non sei solo sua moglie, sei una persona che lui continua a prendere per il culo perchè sa di poterselo permettere. E non è colpa tua che glielo permetti perchè tu sei come sei, è responsabilità sua essere come è. E se non ti va bene, con o senza prova regina (che fa ridere i polli, perdonami) DEVI dimostrarglielo con l'assenza. Assenza anche vivendo sotto lo stesso tetto se per ora non puoi fare diversamente. Vai via da lui, non interessarti, non metterlo ancora e ancora al centro della tua vita. Hai vissuto tutta la vita da ignara con lui, poi il secondo pezzo da tradita disperata, sempre appresso e attaccata a lui, a quello che fa dice e pensa. Ma mandalo affanculo dentro di te.
> 
> Perdonami, ho scritto di getto.


Davvero bello e condivisibile.Dissento solo su una cosa.
Per me è anche sua responsabilità.Si è sempre trombato altre alle sue spalle,da fidanzati,da sposati,sempre,lui è solo un cinico che si comporta da lupo perchè vicino ha una pecora.
Io credo che diletta dovrebbe piantarla.Si è scelta questa vita,ha deciso di non cambiarla,scelta rispettabile,almeno smettesse di fare sto teatrino risibile,che la svilisce  come donna e come essere umano.Si tenesse le corna e il marito con dignità,dignità di una scelta che nessuno ha il diritto di sindacare o giudicare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Davvero bello e condivisibile.Dissento solo su una cosa.
> Per me è anche sua responsabilità.Si è sempre trombato altre alle sue spalle,da fidanzati,da sposati,sempre,lui è solo un cinico che si comporta da lupo perchè vicino ha una pecora.
> Io credo che diletta dovrebbe piantarla.Si è scelta questa vita,ha deciso di non cambiarla,scelta rispettabile,almeno smettesse di fare sto teatrino risibile,che la svilisce  come donna e come essere umano.Si tenesse le corna e il marito con dignità,dignità di una scelta che nessuno ha il diritto di sindacare o giudicare.


Mi ero ripromessa di non scrivere più nulla a riguardo, ma qui c'è da quotare anche gli spazi.


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Davvero bello e condivisibile.Dissento solo su una cosa.
> Per me è anche sua responsabilità.Si è sempre trombato altre alle sue spalle,da fidanzati,da sposati,sempre,lui è solo un cinico che si comporta da lupo perchè vicino ha una pecora.
> Io credo che diletta dovrebbe piantarla.Si è scelta questa vita,ha deciso di non cambiarla,scelta rispettabile,almeno smettesse di fare sto teatrino risibile,che la svilisce  come donna e come essere umano.Si tenesse le corna e il marito con dignità,dignità di una scelta che nessuno ha il diritto di sindacare o giudicare.



Secondo me Diletta non ce la fa a rassegnarsi di avere avuto accanto un uomo siffatto per tutta una vita e di non essersena accorta. Dunque cerca escamotage per giustificarlo e allo stesso tempo giustificare la sua mancanza di acume (dettata rpobabilmente dall'amore e dalla fiducia che non sarebbero una colpa). Prendere atto di come è lui significa prendere atto di come è lei stessa, e non è facile ribaltare tutta una vita di certezze. Spero solo che la faccenda "cara, esco e vado a puttane" sia recente, quando ormai il tutto cominciava a traballare, altrimenti le mie teorie vanno riviste  e devo darti ragione.


----------



## Eratò (25 Gennaio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Secondo me Diletta non ce la fa a rassegnarsi di avere avuto accanto un uomo siffatto per tutta una vita e di non essersena accorta. Dunque cerca escamotage per giustificarlo e allo stesso tempo giustificare la sua mancanza di acume (dettata rpobabilmente dall'amore e dalla fiducia che non sarebbero una colpa). Prendere atto di come è lui significa prendere atto di come è lei stessa, e non è facile ribaltare tutta una vita di certezze. Spero solo che la faccenda "cara, esco e vado a puttane" sia recente, quando ormai il tutto cominciava a traballare, altrimenti le mie teorie vanno riviste  e devo darti ragione.


Son  anni che va avanti tutto questo. Tra alte e basse maree. E un giorno stanno bene e hanno intesa e 3 giorni dopo ci si rimette in cerca della "prova regina".... Per poi ricominciare da capo. Non so Diletta dove trova la pazienza ad alimentare questo circolo...


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2016)

*Mary*



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Secondo me Diletta non ce la fa a rassegnarsi di avere avuto accanto un uomo siffatto per tutta una vita e di non essersena accorta. Dunque cerca escamotage per giustificarlo e allo stesso tempo giustificare la sua mancanza di acume (dettata rpobabilmente dall'amore e dalla fiducia che non sarebbero una colpa). Prendere atto di come è lui significa prendere atto di come è lei stessa, e non è facile ribaltare tutta una vita di certezze. Spero solo che la faccenda "cara, esco e vado a puttane" sia recente, quando ormai il tutto cominciava a traballare, altrimenti le mie teorie vanno riviste  e devo darti ragione.


Diletta sa benissimo chi ha vicino.
Diletta non è disposta a cambiare la sua vita,perchè non rientra nel suo "progetto"di vita.Doveva essere lui,doveva essere solo lui,dovevano essere lei e lui,e oggi non ha la forza di prendere atto che non è andata così,che non è stato così.
Ci son  quelle persone che si fanno andar bene tutto,una sorta di malata dipendenza verso il proprio patner di una vita,a diletta spaventa di più l'ignoto di un cambiamento di esistenza che esuli da quello che lei voleva dalla vita, che le corna del marito.
Credi che diletta si possa vedere a scopare con un altro uomo?
Adesso deve trovare la prova regina?cazzo e poi?:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (25 Gennaio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Son  anni che va avanti tutto questo. Tra alte e basse maree. E un giorno stanno bene e hanno intesa e 3 giorni dopo ci si rimette in cerca della "prova regina".... Per poi ricominciare da capo. Non so Diletta dove trova la pazienza ad alimentare questo circolo...


...la trova nello stesso processo mentale di tutti i dipendenti.   solo che qui invece che droga,alcool,gioco d'azzardo,cibo o quel che volete, abbiamo la caccia alla prova regina.

ma lo schema è il medesimo.    il marito di Diletta non è (solo) cinico.  è soprattutto il suo pusher.


----------



## Horny (25 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Davvero bello e condivisibile.Dissento solo su una cosa.
> Per me è anche sua responsabilità.Si è sempre trombato altre alle sue spalle,da fidanzati,da sposati,sempre,lui è solo un cinico che si comporta da lupo perchè vicino ha una pecora.
> Io credo che diletta dovrebbe piantarla.Si è scelta questa vita,ha deciso di non cambiarla,scelta rispettabile,almeno smettesse di fare sto teatrino risibile,che la svilisce  come donna e come essere umano.Si tenesse le corna e il marito con dignità,dignità di una scelta che nessuno ha il diritto di sindacare o giudicare.


quoto.
aggiungo che il tutto rende lui ancora più cinico (è l'aggettivo proprio giusto),
in quanto si approfitta di una pecora.


----------



## Horny (25 Gennaio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Son  anni che va avanti tutto questo. Tra alte e basse maree. E un giorno stanno bene e hanno intesa e 3 giorni dopo ci si rimette in cerca della "prova regina".... Per poi ricominciare da capo. Non so Diletta dove trova la pazienza ad alimentare questo circolo...




```
[PHP][/PHP]
```
esatto.
diletta non lavora e non ha figli piccoli.


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2016)

*Sai*



Horny ha detto:


> quoto.
> aggiungo che il tutto rende lui ancora più cinico (è l'aggettivo proprio giusto),
> in quanto si approfitta di una pecora.


Non saprei.Credo sia solo uno squallido gioco della parti.Infondo lui è stato abituato così,ok sono corna,sono tante,gli son state sempre perdonate,ogni volta una scusa,ogni volta un alibi.
Diletta proprio non può rinunciare al suo"progetto"di vita,non ha la forza,il cercare è solo prendere tempo...ha deciso da sempre di non decidere,il suo cercare è l'alibi morale.


----------



## Horny (25 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non saprei.Credo sia solo uno squallido gioco della parti.Infondo lui è stato abituato così,ok sono corna,sono tante,gli son state sempre perdonate,ogni volta una scusa,ogni volta un alibi.
> Diletta proprio non può rinunciare al suo"progetto"di vita,non ha la forza,il cercare è solo prendere tempo...ha deciso da sempre di non decidere,il suo cercare è l'alibi morale.


sì, verissimo, cerca alibi perché troppo spaventata dall'alternativa al rinunciare.
le è stato scritto in 1.000 lingue che è molto meno drammatico di quanto si creda,
ma lei ancora ritorna alla carica con la 'prova regina'.
ora tira in mezzo pure la figlia.....come scusa, e lo 'squilibrio' di lui.


----------



## Alessandra (25 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diletta sa benissimo chi ha vicino.
> Diletta non è disposta a cambiare la sua vita,perchè non rientra nel suo "progetto"di vita.Doveva essere lui,doveva essere solo lui,dovevano essere lei e lui,e oggi non ha la forza di prendere atto che non è andata così,che non è stato così.
> Ci son  quelle persone che si fanno andar bene tutto,una sorta di malata dipendenza verso il proprio patner di una vita,a diletta spaventa di più l'ignoto di un cambiamento di esistenza che esuli da quello che lei voleva dalla vita, che le corna del marito.
> Credi che diletta si possa vedere a scopare con un altro uomo?
> Adesso deve trovare la prova regina?cazzo e poi?:rotfl:


:up:


----------



## spleen (25 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Davvero bello e condivisibile.Dissento solo su una cosa.
> Per me è anche sua responsabilità.Si è sempre trombato altre alle sue spalle,da fidanzati,da sposati,sempre,lui è solo un cinico che si comporta da lupo perchè vicino ha una pecora.
> Io credo che diletta dovrebbe piantarla.Si è scelta questa vita,ha deciso di non cambiarla,scelta rispettabile,almeno smettesse di fare sto teatrino risibile,che la svilisce  come donna e come essere umano.Si tenesse le corna e il marito con dignità,dignità di una scelta che nessuno ha il diritto di sindacare o giudicare.


Quoto, c'è poco da aggiungere.
La prova regina non esiste, è un artificio linguistico, una scusa.
Se davvero ha capito com' è lui, se davvero ha avuto l'illuminazione, (questo dice Diletta) non vale nemmeno la pena spendersi in altre menate.
Finiranno con l'odiarsi a morte, invecchieranno odiandosi nella diffidenza, come due macchiette, guardia e ladro, all' infinito.
Che tristezza.


----------



## Alessandra (25 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> ma lei ancora ritorna alla carica con la 'prova regina'.
> ora tira in mezzo pure la figlia.....come scusa, e lo 'squilibrio' di lui.



Eh si....
Le cose non sono andate come voleva e ora e' tempo di tirare la somma.  Meglio dire che l'altro è uno psicopatico piuttosto che ammettere di aver voluto tenere gli occhi chiusi. 
Ora la rabbia è verso di lui, "la colpa e' sua, e' lui che ha fatto fallire il progetto" e c'è il desiderio di vendetta. 

E' un film già visto e che mi ha toccato (quasi ) in prima persona quando io invece non c'entravo e non dovevo viverlo ne'in prima ne' in seconda persona. 
Sarà per questo che questo thread mi ha toccato particolarmente e mi ostino a intervenire. 
E trovo il lei la stessa ostinazione contro la quale non sono riuscita a fare nulla.  Lo stesso bisogno di raccontarsela e lo stesso desiderio di vendetta contro chi,  dall'altra parte,  sa che tutto puó perché tanto la coniuge ha il terrore di cambiare vita e si sente sperduta solo al pensiero. 

Me ne esco da questo thread e auguro a Diletta un finale migliore di quello che ho già visto e vissuto sulla mia pelle. 
Ribadisco caldamente il mio consiglio di non coinvolgere la figlia.


----------



## Nicka (25 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se pero' vuoi altre prove paga un agenzia investigativa, non perdere altri anni dietro a un lui che non e' mai esistito.


Non lo farà mai. 
È esattamente quello che NON vuole, pur se dice il contrario.
Questo continuo controllo è solo ed esclusivamente per NON trovare una cosa che non le serve. Lei sa già di avere vari tradimenti sul groppone, ma sta lì comunque. 
In attesa. 
Di non sa lei nemmeno cosa.


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Non lo farà mai.
> È esattamente quello che NON vuole, pur se dice il contrario.
> Questo continuo controllo è solo ed esclusivamente per NON trovare una cosa che non le serve. Lei sa già di avere vari tradimenti sul groppone, ma sta lì comunque.
> In attesa.
> Di non sa lei nemmeno cosa.


L'attesa è l'alibi morale per non scegliere,per non cambiare quello che nella tua testa doveva essere e non è stato.


----------



## Nicka (25 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'attesa è l'alibi morale per non scegliere,per non cambiare quello che nella tua testa doveva essere e non è stato.


Non cambierà mai... E io non capisco perché non se ne rende conto invece di continuare sto stillicidio...


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Non cambierà mai... E io non capisco perché non se ne rende conto invece di continuare sto stillicidio...


Semplice,è il modo migliore per restare,per non cambiare,lei resta perchè deve cercare...,se smette di cercare dovrebbe decidere....così c'è l' alibi...deve trovare la prova regina....,una mutanda,un preservativo,coglierlo sul fatto....poi la giostra continuerebbe....altro giro altra corsa....


----------



## Nicka (25 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Semplice,è il modo migliore per restare,per non cambiare,lei resta perchè deve cercare...,se smette di cercare dovrebbe decidere....così c'è l' alibi...deve trovare la prova regina....,una mutanda,un preservativo,coglierlo sul fatto....poi la giostra continuerebbe....altro giro altra corsa....


Che malavita...


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2016)

*Ma*



Nicka ha detto:


> Che malavita...


Ma voi credete che diletta sta male?diletta non sta male,non sta bene,ma il loop per lei è questo,e lei è consapevole che senza lui starebbe molto peggio.
Io son circondato da situazioni simili....solo che almeno queste persone che conosco si abbracciano la croce e hanno finito con questi teatrini.
Diletta no!


----------



## Nicka (25 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma voi credete che diletta sta male?diletta non sta male,non sta bene,ma il loop per lei è questo,e lei è consapevole che senza lui starebbe molto peggio.
> Io son circondato da situazioni simili....solo che almeno queste persone che conosco si abbracciano la croce e hanno finito con questi teatrini.
> Diletta no!


Certo che non sta male... 
Diciamo che l' alternativa per lei è molto peggio.


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Certo che non sta male...
> Diciamo che l' alternativa per lei è molto peggio.


Non è bello neanche il coinvolgere la figlia...secondo me.
Io non dimentico che qui dentro...c'era una grande testa di cazzo che gli scriveva di star tranquilla..per i motivi suoi....,che il matrimonio funziona così....,che il marito era normale......,son cose che succedono....i danni che fanno certi coglioni....


----------



## Nicka (25 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è bello neanche il coinvolgere la figlia...secondo me.
> Io non dimentico che qui dentro...c'era una grande testa di cazzo che gli scriveva di star tranquilla..per i motivi suoi....,che il matrimonio funziona così....,che il marito era normale......,son cose che succedono....i danni che fanno certi coglioni....


I figli vanno assolutamente tenuti fuori da sti impicci...


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma voi credete che diletta sta male?diletta non sta male,non sta bene,ma il loop per lei è questo,e lei è consapevole che senza lui starebbe molto peggio.
> Io son circondato da situazioni simili....solo che almeno queste persone che conosco si abbracciano la croce e hanno finito con questi teatrini.
> Diletta no!


Ti quoto in tutto ciò che hai scritto oggi.


----------



## Diletta (26 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si certo...*30 anni di corna *e tu cerchi la prova regina...come no!Tu cerchi quello che speri di non trovare...alibi puerili,e se anche dovessi trovarla...forse non sarebbe regina ma contessa...dilè ma vuoi prendere in giro a me?





oscuro ha detto:


> Diletta sa benissimo chi ha vicino.
> Diletta non è disposta a cambiare la sua vita,perchè *non rientra nel suo "progetto"di vita.Doveva essere lui,doveva essere solo lui,dovevano essere lei e lui,*e oggi non ha la forza di prendere atto che non è andata così,che non è stato così.
> Ci son  quelle persone che si fanno andar bene tutto,una sorta di malata dipendenza verso il proprio patner di una vita,a diletta spaventa di più l'ignoto di un cambiamento di esistenza che esuli da quello che* lei voleva dalla vita*, che le corna del marito.
> Credi che diletta si possa vedere a scopare con un altro uomo?
> Adesso deve trovare la prova regina?cazzo e poi?:rotfl:



Comincio dal secondo post:
qui hai capito perfettamente!
DOVEVA essere lui perché questo era il progetto. E' così.


E' la tua affermazione (quella dei 30 anni di corna, per intenderci) che devo appurare perché non ho la prova schiacciante, diciamo così, visto che l'altra parola ti fa tanto ridere.
E' così difficile da capire?
Ora sei tu che ti sei messo a fare i voli pindarici che tanto critichi negli altri...


----------



## Diletta (26 Gennaio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Diletta prova ad osservare una coppia come la tua da fuori, dall'alto, come se non foste tu e tuo marito. Guarda come si è comportato lui durante tutti gli anni con lei, guarda come si comporta anche adesso con lei, disperata e sofferente: non gliene frega un cazzo dei suoi sentimenti, va per la sua strada tanto non ha niente da perdere perchè pensa di conoscerla bene e sa che lei cerca cerca per non trovare nulla. Perchè la prova regina ce l'ha davanti agli occhi e nel suo letto e al tavolo con lei ogni giorno ma lei non la vede perchè NON LA VUOLE VEDERE.
> 
> Cercare una prova schiacciante è un mezzo per impiegare un pezzo del tempo che intercorre tra il presente e una decisione, una qualsiasi, così come arrovellarsi sui dettagli che man mano la vita ti mette in mano. Non devi guardare vicino al tuo naso Dile, perchè troppo da vicino si perdono i contorni, devi buttare un colpo d'occhio all'insieme e non trascurare le mancanze del marito in termini di attenzione e rispetto a te come persona. Non sei solo sua moglie, sei una persona che lui continua a prendere per il culo perchè sa di poterselo permettere. E non è colpa tua che glielo permetti perchè tu sei come sei, è responsabilità sua essere come è. E se non ti va bene, con o senza prova regina (che fa ridere i polli, perdonami) DEVI dimostrarglielo con l'assenza. Assenza anche vivendo sotto lo stesso tetto se per ora non puoi fare diversamente. *Vai via da lui,* non interessarti, non metterlo ancora e ancora al centro della tua vita. Hai vissuto tutta la vita da ignara con lui, poi il secondo pezzo da tradita disperata, sempre appresso e attaccata a lui, a quello che fa dice e pensa. Ma mandalo affanculo dentro di te.
> 
> Perdonami, ho scritto di getto.



Niente da perdonare Mary...
Ma io sono andata via da lui, distacco completo da quella che è la sua vita.
Indifferenza.
E' così che stiamo vivendo pur sotto lo stesso tetto.
Se non ci credete fa lo stesso...


----------



## Diletta (26 Gennaio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Credo di avertelo gia' detto: quando e se succedera' di vederlo sdraiato a  terra in un lago di lacrime di pentimento e vergogna, NULLA cambiera' in te e in quello che e' stato. Ora e' un pensiero consolatorio, che nel tramutarsi in realta' si fara' polvere. La tua soddisfazione non risiede in una sua eventuale sofferenza ma puo' venire solo da qualcosa che puoi fare solo tu PER TE.




Ma lo so che NULLA cambierà in me e non voglio neanche che succeda.
Vorrei solo che provasse ancora la sensazione della terra che si apre sotto i suoi piedi.
Dico ancora perché una volta l'ha provata, vorrei che la sperimentasse nuovamente, giusto per "par condicio".
E' una vendetta?
Sì, lo è, ma piccola, in fondo.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Niente da perdonare Mary...
> Ma io sono andata via da lui, distacco completo da quella che è la sua vita.
> Indifferenza.
> E' così che stiamo vivendo pur sotto lo stesso tetto.
> Se non ci credete fa lo stesso...


Pensa quanto sta bene lui
Pranzi e cene pronte, camicie lavare e stirare e si fa i cazzi suoi,
E tu ti ridi il fegato.
Non hai bisogno di prove per lasciarlo ne hai già tante te lo ripeto. Ma tu non vuoi lasciarlo. Dovresti ammetterlo a te stessa.
Resta con lui ma almeno fallo faticare perché al momento sta facendo la vita che vuole fare


----------



## oscuro (26 Gennaio 2016)

*SI*



Diletta ha detto:


> Comincio dal secondo post:
> qui hai capito perfettamente!
> DOVEVA essere lui perché questo era il progetto. E' così.
> 
> ...


Ma quali voli diletta?sei tu che hai scritto che già da fidanzati andava con altre,ricorda una cosa:glia ltri ci trattano per come ci facciamo trattare.


----------



## Diletta (26 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quali voli diletta?sei tu che hai scritto che già da fidanzati andava con altre,ricorda una cosa:glia ltri ci trattano per come ci facciamo trattare.



Sì, ma chi ti dice che abbia continuato?
Non può essere che abbia fatto soltanto uno scivolone da sposato?
E' per questo che voglio una prova, da sventolargliela davanti, oltre che servire anche a me.


----------



## Diletta (26 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensa quanto sta bene lui
> Pranzi e cene pronte, camicie lavare e stirare *e si fa i cazzi suoi,*
> E tu ti ridi il fegato.
> Non hai bisogno di prove per lasciarlo ne hai già tante te lo ripeto. Ma tu non vuoi lasciarlo. Dovresti ammetterlo a te stessa.
> Resta con lui ma almeno fallo faticare perché al momento sta facendo la vita che vuole fare



Perché pensi che io non me li stia facendo?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perché pensi che io non me li stia facendo?


Nel senso che scopi con altri, non scopi con lui e soprattutto che per lui non fai più niente? 
Se è così allora brava


----------



## patroclo (26 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ma chi ti dice che abbia continuato?
> Non può essere che abbia fatto soltanto uno scivolone da sposato?
> E' per questo che voglio una prova, da sventolargliela davanti, oltre che servire anche a me.


Ciao Diletta, hanno già detto tutto gli altri e non aggiungerò nulla.... dico solo che seguirti su questa strada è una sofferenza .... 

buona vita


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ma chi ti dice che abbia continuato?
> Non può essere che abbia fatto soltanto uno scivolone da sposato?
> E' per questo che voglio una prova, da sventolargliela davanti, oltre che servire anche a me.


LA PROVA PER LASCIARLO NON E' IL TRADIMENTO PORCA TROIA E' COME TI HA PRESO PER IL CULO DOPO CHE LO HAI BECCATO
FINCHE' NON CAPISCI QUESTO NON VAI DA NESSUNA PARTE
E A TUA FIGLIA, A PARTE CHE NON SONO CAZZI SUOI, DOVREBBE BASTARE QUESTO PER ESSERE LA PRIMA A DIRTI DI MOLLARLO


----------



## perplesso (26 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> LA PROVA PER LASCIARLO NON E' IL TRADIMENTO PORCA TROIA E' COME TI HA PRESO PER IL CULO DOPO CHE LO HAI BECCATO
> FINCHE' NON CAPISCI QUESTO NON VAI DA NESSUNA PARTE
> E A TUA FIGLIA, A PARTE CHE NON SONO CAZZI SUOI, DOVREBBE BASTARE QUESTO PER ESSERE LA PRIMA A DIRTI DI MOLLARLO


urlare non serve.   tanto Diletta non vuol sentire.

quand'anche beccasse il marito con una biondona nel loro letto, cercherebbe una motivazione al fatto, quale prova regina.

e nel frattempo gli anni passano.    la vera rivoluzione sarà quando Diletta smetterà di preparargli la cena e di stirargli le camicie.

solo allora al marito mancherà la terra sotto i piedi.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> urlare non serve.   tanto Diletta non vuol sentire.
> 
> quand'anche beccasse il marito con una biondona nel loro letto, cercherebbe una motivazione al fatto, quale prova regina.
> 
> ...


Infatti continuo a dirglielo
Scusa se ho urlato


----------



## Eratò (26 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perché pensi che io non me li stia facendo?


Diletta chi si fa i cazzi suoi smette di cercare "prove regine", prende le cose come stanno senza rancori e voglie di vendette e agisce di conseguenza a come viene trattato. Si stacca. Pone limite alla negatività perché ormai questo è, prendere o lasciare.Lui la prova regina te l'ha data tramite risposte di merda... Se stai soffrendo e stai così senza esserne sicura del tradimento e continui freneticamente a cercare prove il problema ce l'hai  tu e non  tuo marito. Che poi pur trovandole le prove(senza nemmeno sbattersi più di tanto, basta un investigatore privato)  cosa ne faresti? E se lui piangesse e chiedesse perdono in ginocchio cosa ne faresti ormai dopo gli anni che hai passato in sofferenza e amarezza? E se quelle prove le dessi a vedere a figlie e famigliari cosa pensi ti direbbero? Pensi che potrebbero capirti e che renderebbero le tue scelte più facili? No. Ti direbbero "capisco ma ormai son anni che state insieme, prova a perdonarlo" oppure "lascialo"... Nessuno ti capirebbe uguale Diletta. Nessuno. Ti metterebbero lo stesso di fronte a una scelta che alcuni criticherebbero ugualmente. Perché cosi sono queste situazioni... E la scelta rimarebbe sempre tua. Prove regine o meno. La scelta è sempre tua. E non è tra rimanere o lasciare ma tra stare bene veramente o stare male convivendo col rancore ed il sospetto.Mettici un punto alle ricerche, non ti servono, la verità la sai ma non la vuoi accettare. Accettala e pensa a te e al bene delle tue figlie. E il bene delle tue figlie non comprende lo sputtanare il loro padre per far vedere che l'onesta e vittima sei stata tu.


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2016)

al solito non ho seguito benissimo la questione , ma che lui l'abbia tradita veramente durante il matrimonio lo diamo per certo per quali motivi?


----------



## brenin (26 Gennaio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta, hanno già detto tutto gli altri e non aggiungerò nulla.... dico solo che seguirti su questa strada è una sofferenza ....
> 
> buona vita


Mi associo


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta, hanno già detto tutto gli altri e non aggiungerò nulla.... dico solo che seguirti su questa strada è una sofferenza ....
> 
> buona vita


vero e mi spiace moltissimo.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero e mi spiace moltissimo.


Spiace a tutti
Spiace anche che non si renda conto che tutti le stiamo dicendo le medesime cose. Ma lei non legge e prosegue per la sua strada


----------



## spleen (26 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spiace a tutti
> Spiace anche che non si renda conto che tutti le stiamo dicendo le medesime cose. Ma lei *non legge* e prosegue per la sua strada


No, lei legge e prosegue.


----------



## oro.blu (26 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta tiene sopra il camino i paranchi di mille teste e li esibisce qui come trofei. Fore le piace guardarli? 
Madre moglie serva...Ha deciso di stare davanti al fuoco perchè infondo le piace. Non vedo perchè soffrire e crucciarsi.
Ha accettato che è così... Il tipo di "vendetta" che cerca non lo capisco. Perchè a lui non ne può importare di meno.
L'unica vendetta sarebbe il cambio della serratura e la valigia fuori della porta e un bigliettino con scritto....
sono stanca. Di donne ne hai tante. Magari dividendo il lavoro "sporco" (lavare - cucinare - stirare) mi sentirei più sollevata. Auguri


----------



## oscuro (26 Gennaio 2016)

*Io*



spleen ha detto:


> No, lei legge e prosegue.


Io credo che diletta dovrebbe capire che c'è troppa distanza fra quello che lei è e quello che crede di essere,deve prendere atto di quello che può fare e di quello che non può fare.
lei non ha la forza per chiudere,è inutlile voler apparire più forti di quello che si è,inutile abbaiare se non si vuole mordere.
Diletta dovrebbe smettere di indagare,stare tranquilla dentro casa,e andare avanti fra corna,scivoloni,scivolate,pecore,pecorine e pecorino.Punto.


----------



## Eratò (26 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> al solito non ho seguito benissimo la questione , ma che lui l'abbia tradita veramente durante il matrimonio lo diamo per certo per quali motivi?


E qui si arriva al nocciolo della questione secondo me.Che lui l'abbia tradita o meno ormai non è neanche il punto fondamentale. Se io(generico) cerco delle prove è perché ho dei sospetti e non credo a quello che mio marito(ribadisco marito, quello con cui ho fatto dei figli, ho passato una vita insieme, mi addormento e mi sveglio la mattina) mi dice. Fondamentalmente lui non ha nessuna credibilità ai miei occhi ed io passo dei momenti terribili cercando di svelare il suo presunto vero essere.Vorrei non fosse così ma non riesco a credergli, non lo accetto proprio e continuo a cercare di smascherarlo.Ma che vita faccio? Inoltre quando mi vede che sto male mi risponde nel peggior modo possibile buttando olio sul fuoco e dimostrandomi una totale mancanza di rispetto ed empatia. Finisco per sentirmi incompresa, umiliata e a volte mi sembra di impazzire. Mi calmo per un po' per non rompere troppo le palle rischiando di perderlo e poi, nei momenti di apparente tranquillità il tarlo del tradimento ritorna e ricomincio daccapo. Risultato : sto in un matrimonio con un uomo di cui non mi fido assolutamente,che mi manca di rispetto, che non riesco ad accettare, che vorrei diverso e con il quale i momenti di amarezza e sofferenza sono forse di più rispetto a quelli di serenità. Il peggio che può capitare in un matrimonio non sono le corna, il peggio è l'aver perso la fiducia a un tale livello da sospettare continuamente l'altro tanto da starci male e voler vederlo stare male.


----------



## oscuro (26 Gennaio 2016)

*Che poi*

Che poi ,prova schiacciante di cosa?
Io scopro che da fidanzati la mia lei non ha perso occasione per farsi qualche languida pecorina extra,nonostante questo decido di sposarmi,dopo sposato i comportamenti strani continuano,e la mia lei ammette che da fidanzati ne ha fatte di tutti i colori...cosa deve trovare?forse un pò di dignità,la mia,che sto ancora lì a farmi prendere per il culo da una cialtrona stronza....!


----------



## ipazia (26 Gennaio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> E qui si arriva al nocciolo della questione secondo me.Che lui l'abbia tradita o meno ormai non è neanche il punto fondamentale. Se io(generico) cerco delle prove è perché ho dei sospetti e non credo a quello che mio marito(ribadisco marito, quello con cui ho fatto dei figli, ho passato una vita insieme, mi addormento e mi sveglio la mattina) mi dice. Fondamentalmente lui non ha nessuna credibilità ai miei occhi ed io passo dei momenti terribili cercando di svelare il suo presunto vero essere.Vorrei non fosse così ma non riesco a credergli, non lo accetto proprio e continuo a cercare di smascherarlo.Ma che vita faccio? Inoltre quando mi vede che sto male mi risponde nel peggior modo possibile buttando olio sul fuoco e dimostrandomi una totale mancanza di rispetto ed empatia. Finisco per sentirmi incompresa, umiliata e a volte mi sembra di impazzire. Mi calmo per un po' per non rompere troppo le palle rischiando di perderlo e poi, nei momenti di apparente tranquillità il tarlo del tradimento ritorna e ricomincio daccapo. Risultato : sto in un matrimonio con un uomo di cui non mi fido assolutamente,che mi manca di rispetto, che non riesco ad accettare, che vorrei diverso e con il quale i momenti di amarezza e sofferenza sono forse di più rispetto a quelli di serenità. *Il peggio che può capitare in un matrimonio non sono le corna, il peggio è l'aver perso la fiducia a un tale livello da sospettare continuamente l'altro tanto da starci male e voler vederlo stare male*.


Quoto. 

E' un legame in cui l'interesse perseguito è il malessere. Mascherato dall'attesa del benessere. 
Un paradiso finale che dovrebbe risarcire di tutto il vissuto, attraverso una vendetta purificatrice.

Una parabola al contrario. 

Mi spiace molto. 

E se la devo dir tutta, mi spiace per entrambi. Una Vita è una sola. Viverla tanto male è veramente uno spreco. 

Le scopate, vere o presunte che siano, di fronte a questo, sono veramente quisquilie.


----------



## Eratò (26 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> E' un legame in cui l'interesse perseguito è il malessere. Mascherato dall'attesa del benessere.
> Un paradiso finale che dovrebbe risarcire di tutto il vissuto, attraverso una vendetta purificatrice.
> ...


Esattamente.Spero che Diletta se ne renda conto...


----------



## ipazia (26 Gennaio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Esattamente.Spero che Diletta se ne renda conto...


Già...glielo auguro....mica siamo eterni...e il tempo a disposizione è pochissimo, in realtà, per vivere bene...


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> E qui si arriva al nocciolo della questione secondo me.Che lui l'abbia tradita o meno ormai non è neanche il punto fondamentale. Se io(generico) cerco delle prove è perché ho dei sospetti e non credo a quello che mio marito(ribadisco marito, quello con cui ho fatto dei figli, ho passato una vita insieme, mi addormento e mi sveglio la mattina) mi dice. Fondamentalmente lui non ha nessuna credibilità ai miei occhi ed io passo dei momenti terribili cercando di svelare il suo presunto vero essere.Vorrei non fosse così ma non riesco a credergli, non lo accetto proprio e continuo a cercare di smascherarlo.Ma che vita faccio? Inoltre quando mi vede che sto male mi risponde nel peggior modo possibile buttando olio sul fuoco e dimostrandomi una totale mancanza di rispetto ed empatia. Finisco per sentirmi incompresa, umiliata e a volte mi sembra di impazzire. Mi calmo per un po' per non rompere troppo le palle rischiando di perderlo e poi, nei momenti di apparente tranquillità il tarlo del tradimento ritorna e ricomincio daccapo. Risultato : sto in un matrimonio con un uomo di cui non mi fido assolutamente,che mi manca di rispetto, che non riesco ad accettare, che vorrei diverso e con il quale i momenti di amarezza e sofferenza sono forse di più rispetto a quelli di serenità. Il peggio che può capitare in un matrimonio non sono le corna, il peggio è l'aver perso la fiducia a un tale livello da sospettare continuamente l'altro tanto da starci male e voler vederlo stare male.


Hai detto cose che penso anche io


----------



## disincantata (26 Gennaio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> E qui si arriva al nocciolo della questione secondo me.Che lui l'abbia tradita o meno ormai non è neanche il punto fondamentale. Se io(generico) cerco delle prove è perché ho dei sospetti e non credo a quello che mio marito(ribadisco marito, quello con cui ho fatto dei figli, ho passato una vita insieme, mi addormento e mi sveglio la mattina) mi dice. Fondamentalmente lui non ha nessuna credibilità ai miei occhi ed io passo dei momenti terribili cercando di svelare il suo presunto vero essere.Vorrei non fosse così ma non riesco a credergli, non lo accetto proprio e continuo a cercare di smascherarlo.Ma che vita faccio? Inoltre quando mi vede che sto male mi risponde nel peggior modo possibile buttando olio sul fuoco e dimostrandomi una totale mancanza di rispetto ed empatia. Finisco per sentirmi incompresa, umiliata e a volte mi sembra di impazzire. Mi calmo per un po' per non rompere troppo le palle rischiando di perderlo e poi, nei momenti di apparente tranquillità il tarlo del tradimento ritorna e ricomincio daccapo. Risultato : sto in un matrimonio con un uomo di cui non mi fido assolutamente,che mi manca di rispetto, che non riesco ad accettare, che vorrei diverso e con il quale i momenti di amarezza e sofferenza sono forse di più rispetto a quelli di serenità. Il peggio che può capitare in un matrimonio non sono le corna, il peggio è l'aver perso la fiducia a un tale livello da sospettare continuamente l'altro tanto da starci male e voler vederlo stare male.



Tutto giusto ma quello che ha vissuto benissimo fino a pochi anni fa e' lui, inoltre come puoi fidarti di uno che ti ha tradita fin dall'inizio e che invece di pentirsi si giustifica dicendo che così fan tutti?

Davvero non vedo molte alternative per Diletta, convivere separati in casa la vedo dura,  lei non ha mai voluto guardare altrove, non resta molto da scegliere. 

Menefreghista ci devi nascere, difficile diventarlo.   Suo marito lo e'.


----------



## Eratò (26 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tutto giusto ma quello che ha vissuto benissimo fino a pochi anni fa e' lui, inoltre come puoi fidarti di uno che ti ha tradita fin dall'inizio e che invece di pentirsi si giustifica dicendo che così fan tutti?
> 
> Davvero non vedo molte alternative per Diletta, convivere separati in casa la vedo dura,  lei non ha mai voluto guardare altrove, non resta molto da scegliere.
> 
> Menefreghista ci devi nascere, difficile diventarlo.   Suo marito lo e'.


Boh... cominciare a mettere il suo benessere al centro della sua esistenza non sarebbe male. Sarebbe già un inizio se non cercasse di soddisfare tutti e non cercasse di autogiustificare i suoi comportamenti e malumori. Non sarebbe menefreghismo ma istinto di sopravvivenza.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tutto giusto ma quello che ha vissuto benissimo fino a pochi anni fa e' lui, inoltre come puoi fidarti di uno che ti ha tradita fin dall'inizio e che invece di pentirsi si giustifica dicendo che così fan tutti?
> 
> Davvero non vedo molte alternative per Diletta, convivere separati in casa la vedo dura,  lei non ha mai voluto guardare altrove, non resta molto da scegliere.
> 
> Menefreghista ci devi nascere, difficile diventarlo.   Suo marito lo e'.


sono contenta che hai scritto perchè lei si paragona sempre a te e non capisce che siete ai poli opposti


----------



## disincantata (26 Gennaio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Boh... cominciare a mettere il suo benessere al centro della sua esistenza non sarebbe male. Sarebbe già un inizio se non cercasse di soddisfare tutti e non cercasse di autogiustificare i suoi comportamenti e malumori. Non sarebbe menefreghismo ma istinto di sopravvivenza.



Quello lo davo per scontato a questo punto,  ma e' riuscire a conviverci  con lei casalinga che e' dura.

Almeno lavorasse, oltre ad essere autonoma passerebbe ore preziose fuori casa e conoscerebbe altra gente con varie possibilita' di svago.

Non è semplice venirne fuori, non quando hai superato i 50 anni e credevi di avere  certezze ed affetto in  famiglia.


----------



## Eratò (26 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quello lo davo per scontato a questo punto,  ma e' riuscire a conviverci  con lei casalinga che e' dura.
> 
> Almeno lavorasse, oltre ad essere autonoma passerebbe ore preziose fuori casa e conoscerebbe altra gente con varie possibilita' di svago.
> 
> Non è semplice venirne fuori, non quando hai superato i 50 anni e credevi di avere  certezze ed affetto in  famiglia.


E invece non è scontato per niente anche se la speranza ci fosse. Che poi mica una casalinga deve stare dalla mattina alla sera in una casa... Si esce, si fa una passeggiata, si prende un caffè, ci si iscrive in palestra, in un corso di ballo ancora meglio. Se si cerca svago lo si trova. È che il pensiero di Diletta è uno solo per cui allo svago non ci pensa proprio....


----------



## disincantata (26 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> sono contenta che hai scritto perchè lei si paragona sempre a te e non capisce che siete ai poli opposti



Come ogni tradimento ha punti in comune e una situazione completamente diversa.

Dopo la scoperta ed il primo anno di 'assestamento', uno deve scegliere come restare o,  come liberarsene.

Io ho scelto, anche per cause di forza maggiore, come restare. 

Pero'  non dipendevo prima, e meno ancora adesso, da mio marito.

Sicuramente il marito di Diletta riempiva e riempie ancora la sua vita, nel bene e nel male.

Non so  cosa la freni.  Vista da fuori sembra sempre molto piu'   facile.

Certo, rileggendola ha scritto tante volte che era ad una svolta ed invece e' sempre ferma, ma capisco pure quello. 

Forse le sarebbe utile scrollarsi  da pregiudizi e devozioni e pensare a star bene lei a qualsiasi costo e  condizione.  

Non ha davvero senso restare fedele al nulla assoluto.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Come ogni tradimento ha punti in comune e una situazione completamente diversa.
> 
> Dopo la scoperta ed il primo anno di 'assestamento', uno deve scegliere come restare o,  come liberarsene.
> 
> ...


SEcondo me già solo dall'atteggiamento che hanno avuto i vostri mariti è lampante come siano situazioni diverse


----------



## disincantata (26 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> SEcondo me già solo dall'atteggiamento che hanno avuto i vostri mariti è lampante come siano situazioni diverse



Certo, pero' anche mio marito avrebbe strameritato  di essere sbattuto fuori casa.

Mio marito ha avuto almeno il  buonsenso (o calcolo? Chi lo sa?)  Di non cercare scusanti o alibi, e di non vantare il diritto a divertirsi.

Inoltre che io sappia pur nella durata allucinante del tutto, da lui sminuita per alti e bassi di 'lei', e' stato l 'unico tradimento  e se non fosse vero non lo scopriro' mai a questo punto.

Pero' resta il fatto che perdonare per me non e' mai possibile.  
Non si possono considerare errori questi lunghi fuoripista. Provocano  comunque valanghe.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Certo, pero' anche mio marito avrebbe strameritato  di essere sbattuto fuori casa.
> 
> *Mio marito ha avuto almeno il  buonsenso (o calcolo? Chi lo sa?)  Di non cercare scusanti o alibi, e di non vantare il diritto a divertirsi.*
> 
> ...


E dici nulla?


----------



## disincantata (26 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> E dici nulla?



NO,  conta è tanto, gia' scritto e detto varie volte.

Penso si sia fatto forte della dipendenza economica di leI. 

Tanto non mi lascera' mai perché sono io che mantengo lei e  la casa......

Mio suocero era così, si vantava di avere le amanti  quando era giovane e aveva gia' i figli, mia suocera  taceva povera!


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Gennaio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> E qui si arriva al nocciolo della questione secondo me.Che lui l'abbia tradita o meno ormai non è neanche il punto fondamentale. Se io(generico) cerco delle prove è perché ho dei sospetti e non credo a quello che mio marito(ribadisco marito, quello con cui ho fatto dei figli, ho passato una vita insieme, mi addormento e mi sveglio la mattina) mi dice. Fondamentalmente lui non ha nessuna credibilità ai miei occhi ed io passo dei momenti terribili cercando di svelare il suo presunto vero essere.Vorrei non fosse così ma non riesco a credergli, non lo accetto proprio e continuo a cercare di smascherarlo.Ma che vita faccio? Inoltre quando mi vede che sto male mi risponde nel peggior modo possibile buttando olio sul fuoco e dimostrandomi una totale mancanza di rispetto ed empatia. Finisco per sentirmi incompresa, umiliata e a volte mi sembra di impazzire. Mi calmo per un po' per non rompere troppo le palle rischiando di perderlo e poi, nei momenti di apparente tranquillità il tarlo del tradimento ritorna e ricomincio daccapo. Risultato : sto in un matrimonio con un uomo di cui non mi fido assolutamente,che mi manca di rispetto, che non riesco ad accettare, che vorrei diverso e con il quale i momenti di amarezza e sofferenza sono forse di più rispetto a quelli di serenità. Il peggio che può capitare in un matrimonio non sono le corna, il peggio è l'aver perso la fiducia a un tale livello da sospettare continuamente l'altro tanto da starci male e voler vederlo stare male.



Tu hai ragionissima. Però alle volte la mente fa degli strani scherzi e non è affatto detto che Diletta nel suo stallo stia male. Cioè se non sai di stare male non stai male.


----------



## Horny (26 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu hai ragionissima. Però alle volte la mente fa degli strani scherzi e non è affatto detto che Diletta nel suo stallo stia male. *Cioè se non sai di stare male non stai male.*


secondo me, rispetto al caso diletta, pur esprimendoci in 20 modi diversi, 
vediamo tutti la medesima situazione.
è rarissimo che capiti .
sul neretto non sono certa, in generale. ci devo pensare.


----------



## Eratò (26 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu hai ragionissima. Però alle volte la mente fa degli strani scherzi e non è affatto detto che Diletta nel suo stallo stia male. Cioè se non sai di stare male non stai male.


Capisco quello che dici.E in più il tutto è diventato cronico....


----------



## Diletta (26 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che poi ,prova schiacciante di cosa?
> Io scopro che da fidanzati la mia lei non ha perso occasione per farsi qualche languida pecorina extra,nonostante questo decido di sposarmi,dopo sposato i comportamenti strani continuano,e la mia lei ammette che da fidanzati ne ha fatte di tutti i colori...cosa deve trovare?forse un pò di dignità,la mia,che sto ancora lì a farmi prendere per il culo da una cialtrona stronza....!



So come la pensi Oscuro e, in sostanza è quello che penso anch'io, ma non è fuori dal mondo provare a tentare un recupero, provare a superare e forse, con il tempo, anche a perdonare...
Ripeto: non è fuori dal mondo e non ci ho provato solo io!


----------



## Diletta (26 Gennaio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> E invece non è scontato per niente anche se la speranza ci fosse. Che poi mica una casalinga deve stare dalla mattina alla sera in una casa... Si esce, si fa una passeggiata, si prende un caffè, ci si iscrive in palestra, in un corso di ballo ancora meglio. Se si cerca svago lo si trova. È che il pensiero di Diletta è uno solo per cui allo svago non ci pensa proprio....



Ma davvero pensi questo e così anche gli altri?
Pensate a me come una povera tapina che se ne sta tutto il giorno chiusa in casa a rimuginare e cercare prove?
Davero davero?


----------



## Diletta (26 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Come ogni tradimento ha punti in comune e una situazione completamente diversa.
> 
> Dopo la scoperta ed il primo anno di 'assestamento', uno deve scegliere come restare o,  come liberarsene.
> 
> ...



Ma non è mica vero Disi!
Siamo come separati in casa...ciascuno per sé...


----------



## oscuro (26 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



Diletta ha detto:


> So come la pensi Oscuro e, in sostanza è quello che penso anch'io, ma non è fuori dal mondo provare a tentare un recupero, provare a superare e forse, con il tempo, anche a perdonare...
> Ripeto: non è fuori dal mondo e non ci ho provato solo io!



Sai, il recupero deve tentarlo lui,tu stai solo dando i soldi ad un drogato...ma non è certo quello il modo per farlo smettere.


----------



## Diletta (26 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu hai ragionissima. Però alle volte la mente fa degli strani scherzi e non è affatto detto che Diletta nel suo stallo stia male. Cioè se non sai di stare male non stai male.




Continuate a parlare di stallo...
ok, possiamo chiamarlo così, se preferite.
Ognuno qui fa la sua vita, solo a cena siamo tutti insieme. Non sono né la prima né sarò l'ultima a vivere questa situazione (di merda perché questo è).
Per me la famiglia è un'altra cosa: è scambio emotivo ed energia positiva che rinfranca.


----------



## Diletta (26 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai, il recupero deve tentarlo lui,tu stai solo dando i soldi ad un drogato...ma non è certo quello il modo per farlo smettere.



Il recupero l'abbiamo deciso insieme.
Certo che lui doveva fare la parte maggiore.
E, per la cronaca, non sto dando un euro ad un drogato, che tu ci creda o no.


----------



## oscuro (26 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



Diletta ha detto:


> Il recupero l'abbiamo deciso insieme.
> Certo che lui doveva fare la parte maggiore.
> E, per la cronaca, non sto dando un euro ad un drogato, che tu ci creda o no.


Doveva recuperare SOLO lui,tu dai soldi ad un drogato rimanendo li....era una similitudine.


----------



## Eratò (26 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma davvero pensi questo e così anche gli altri?
> Pensate a me come una povera tapina che se ne sta tutto il giorno chiusa in casa a rimuginare e cercare prove?
> Davero davero?


Cosa? Che la casalinga non è obbligata di stare a casa tutto il giorno e che ha diverse possibilità di svago? Si, lo penso. Come passi tu le tue giornate non lo so. Magari le passi così. Oppure no visto che sembra che non pensi ad altro che alle prove.Ripeto "sembra" . Boh. Di quello che pensano gli altri chiedilo a loro. Sicuramente sapranno risponderti.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta sta sera hai cucinato? 
Le camicie sono stirate?
Se si avvicina lo accogli?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (26 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Diletta sta sera hai cucinato?
> Le camicie sono stirate?
> Se si avvicina lo accogli?


Scusa farfalla, cosa c'entra questo? Posto che lei è una casalinga e luilavora, se lei fosse legittimata a non fare più nulla in casa lui sarebbe legittimato a non andare più al lavoro. Che fai? Li ospiti entrambi?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Scusa farfalla, cosa c'entra questo? Posto che lei è una casalinga e luilavora, se lei fosse legittimata a non fare più nulla in casa lui sarebbe legittimato a non andare più al lavoro. Che fai? Li ospiti entrambi?


No lui sarebbe leggitimato a farsi un esame di coscienza e a realizzare ache la festa è finita
Allo stato attuale è festa grande invece


----------



## Anonimo1523 (26 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> No lui sarebbe leggitimato a farsi un esame di coscienza e a realizzare ache la festa è finita
> Allo stato attuale è festa grande invece


Ma dai ... sappiamo benissimo e si è capito che Diletta subisce ed è in difficoltà ma o sceglie di andarsene o di restare. Se resta è evidente che ognuno deve fare la propria parte per mandare avanti la convivenza. Sul resto non dico nulla, ognuno di noi è diverso.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ma dai ... sappiamo benissimo e si è capito che Diletta subisce ed è in difficoltà ma o sceglie di andarsene o di restare. Se resta è evidente che ognuno deve fare la propria parte per mandare avanti la convivenza. Sul resto non dico nulla, ognuno di noi è diverso.


Ti sembra che suo marito abbia mai fatto la sua parte?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (26 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti sembra che suo marito abbia mai fatto la sua parte?


Sei intelligente, sai di cosa parlo. Lei da domani non getta la spazzatura perché lui deve capire che le  cose sono cambiate. Lui è stronzo e le dice tocca a te che sei a casa, io lavoro tutto il giorno. Facile da dirsi, ma la realtà dei fatti è che finché non trovano un accordo secondo te dovrebbero vivere in mezzo al l'immondizia.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Sei intelligente, sai di cosa parlo. Lei da domani non getta la spazzatura perché lui deve capire che le  cose sono cambiate. Lui è stronzo e le dice tocca a te che sei a casa, io lavoro tutto il giorno. Facile da dirsi, ma la realtà dei fatti è che finché non trovano un accordo secondo te dovrebbero vivere in mezzo al l'immondizia.


Ma quale accordo? 
A te non é chiaro che suo marito sta da Dio. È lei che deve decidere cosa fare e se a lui non sta bene può anche pigliare la porta


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quale accordo?
> A te non é chiaro* che suo marito sta da Dio.* È lei che deve decidere cosa fare e se a lui non sta bene può anche pigliare la porta


da cosa lo possiamo dedurre?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (26 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quale accordo?
> A te non é chiaro che suo marito sta da Dio. È lei che deve decidere cosa fare e se a lui non sta bene può anche pigliare la porta


Forse riusciresti a vedere la cosa con più obiettività immaginando lui al posto di lei e viceversa.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> da cosa lo possiamo dedurre?


Dal fatto che a quanto pare non abbia modificato di nulla la sua vita


----------



## disincantata (26 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma non è mica vero Disi!
> Siamo come separati in casa...ciascuno per sé...



Non avevo capito fossi arrivata a questo, spero sempre e tanto che tu stia bene.


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2016)

temo che nessuno stia veramente bene in questo clima di tensione .
diletta il tempo passa , non sprecarlo : se rimani rilassati, se vai sii decisa


----------



## Brunetta (27 Gennaio 2016)

L'osservazione di anonimo non fa una piega e dimostra che chi porta i soldi a casa sente di avere acquistato i servizi di un'altra persona.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'osservazione di anonimo non fa una piega e dimostra che chi porta i soldi a casa sente di avere acquistato i servizi di un'altra persona.


Non è proprio così,  si chiama collaborazione familiari. O pretenderesti che chi lavora quando torna faccia anche i mestieri di casa e chi sta a casa non faccia nulla tutto il giorno?


----------



## Diletta (27 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Scusa farfalla, cosa c'entra questo? Posto che lei è una casalinga e luilavora, se lei fosse legittimata a non fare più nulla in casa lui sarebbe legittimato a non andare più al lavoro. Che fai? Li ospiti entrambi?




ma guarda, mi sembra impossibile che non si capisca una cosa così elementare...
Il nostro è un impegno reciproco per fare andare avanti la baracca...e tu l'hai capito benissimo :up:


----------



## Diletta (27 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dal fatto che a quanto pare non abbia modificato di nulla la sua vita




ma...non lo so se sta così bene, a me non sembra.
Le persone come lui vogliono che tutto il pacchetto funzioni: moglie serena che si interessi al marito e che lo consideri.
Per loro l'indifferenza è destabilizzante per non dire peggio.
No, non sta affatto da Dio.


----------



## danny (27 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non è proprio così,  si chiama collaborazione familiari. O pretenderesti che chi lavora quando torna faccia anche i mestieri di casa e chi sta a casa non faccia nulla tutto il giorno?


Io ho un'amica che non lavora, cucina da schifo, lascia i piatti nel lavello per giorni e spesso la sera esce per andare a ballare con le amiche lasciando il marito che lavora fino alle 8 di sera a casa coi bambini.
Eppure come donna piace, e molto, e suo marito la accetta così.
Gli uomini sono disposti veramente ad accettare tanto pur di stare con una donna che piace loro.
Ma anche le donne.
Io credo che Diletta speri sempre che suo marito torni a essere quello che lei vorrebbe.
E' un'illusione. Il suo continuo sfogo rappresenta un modo per esternare la frustrazione di un desiderio che non si può avverare.


----------



## Diletta (27 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho un'amica che non lavora, cucina da schifo, lascia i piatti nel lavello per giorni e spesso la sera esce per andare a ballare con le amiche lasciando il marito che lavora fino alle 8 di sera a casa coi bambini.
> Eppure come donna piace, e molto, *e suo marito la accetta così.*
> Gli uomini sono disposti veramente ad accettare tanto pur di stare con una donna che piace loro.
> Ma anche le donne.
> ...




Caro Danny, suo marito l'accetta così perché è uno zerbino (lui).
E lo dico anche se non lo conosco...il prossimo step sarà quello di ricevere un bel paio di corna, sempre che non l'abbia già avuto come regalo...
E' oltremodo chiaro che la tua amica non ama suo marito, quindi a lei che gli frega se gli manca così di rispetto?

Quanto a me...mi sa di avere perso le speranze invece, e questo mi ha comunque destabilizzato.
Io sono un tipo che non si arrende mai, che vede sempre un piccolissimo spiraglio laggiù in fondo...quindi puoi immaginare come mi senta, anche se sono un pochino più forte rispetto a prima.
Gli ho teso la mano e gli ho aperto il cuore, o per lo meno, ci provavo. 
Gli ho offerto complicità, ma lui non la vuole. 
Non mi vuole complice perché si metterebbe sul mio stesso piano e non lo vuole.
Capire questo è stato terribile, altro che tradimenti...


----------



## Diletta (27 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'osservazione di anonimo non fa una piega e dimostra che chi porta i soldi a casa sente di avere acquistato i servizi di un'altra persona.




No, Brunetta, ci tengo a dirlo anche a te.
E' un "do ut des"


----------



## spleen (27 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta, sinceramente, ma tu ci vai ancora con tuo marito? (Scusasse la domanda se mette imbarazzo ma penso sia indicativa della vostra situazione).


----------



## oscuro (27 Gennaio 2016)

*Certo*



spleen ha detto:


> Diletta, sinceramente, ma tu ci vai ancora con tuo marito? (Scusasse la domanda se mette imbarazzo ma penso sia indicativa della vostra situazione).



Certo.:rotfl:Scommettiamo?


----------



## spleen (27 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo.:rotfl:Scommettiamo?


Lo so che è una domanda scomoda, ma secondo me dice molto di una situazione.

Se lei vorrà rispondere con sincerità, ovviamente.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Diletta, sinceramente, ma tu ci vai ancora con tuo marito? (Scusasse la domanda se mette imbarazzo ma penso sia indicativa della vostra situazione).


Sicuramente


----------



## danny (27 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Danny, suo marito l'accetta così perché è uno zerbino (lui).
> E lo dico anche se non lo conosco...il prossimo step sarà quello di ricevere un bel paio di corna, sempre che non l'abbia già avuto come regalo...
> E' oltremodo chiaro che la tua amica non ama suo marito, quindi a lei che gli frega se gli manca così di rispetto?
> 
> ...


L'essere traditi è una cosa, l'essere rifiutati (o vedersi negate le lecite aspettative) è anche peggio.
Non è un altro (a) il problema, ma ora sei tu, direttamente.
Ed è con questo che ti devi confrontare.
Non puoi più nasconderti dietro l'altra (le altre) con cui potrebbe tradirti.
Ora ci siete "voi" e i problemi emergono. Ti capisco, come comprendo che ancora tu speri che la situazione si risolva, ed è questo che ti impedisce di trovare delle soluzioni alternative che ti facciano stare bene.
Se lui non ti piacesse ancora, sarebbe già finita.


----------



## oro.blu (27 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho un'amica che non lavora, cucina da schifo, lascia i piatti nel lavello per giorni e spesso la sera esce per andare a ballare con le amiche lasciando il marito che lavora fino alle 8 di sera a casa coi bambini.
> Eppure come donna piace, e molto, e suo marito la accetta così.
> Gli uomini sono disposti veramente ad accettare tanto pur di stare con una donna che piace loro.
> Ma anche le donne.
> ...


...concordo....


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma...non lo so se sta così bene, a me non sembra.
> Le persone come lui vogliono che tutto il pacchetto funzioni: moglie serena che si interessi al marito e che lo consideri.
> Per loro l'indifferenza è destabilizzante per non dire peggio.
> No, non sta affatto da Dio.



Ti ha detto che sta soffrendo per questa situazione? Voglio dire,oltre a cambiare la password di fb sapendo perfettamente che te ne saresti accorta e avresti cominciato a friggere, ti ha parlato di cosa lo fa soffrire dei tuoi comportamenti?


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Diletta, sinceramente, ma tu ci vai ancora con tuo marito? (Scusasse la domanda se mette imbarazzo ma penso sia indicativa della vostra situazione).


*ci vai* sta per ci fai l'amore?


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2016)

diletta delira spesso e sbanda , quello che non capisco è il sarcasmo usato contro di lei.
cazzo soffre .fa la dura , la furbina, la sprezzante ma soffre.potete scuoterla ma non c'è nulla da scherzare sulla sua sofferenza
chi leggo capire molto bene questo pur nella disapprovazione totale di quello che dice e fa è brunetta che infatti non si sogna di fare battute sulle ceneri di questo matrimonio


----------



## spleen (27 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> *ci vai* sta per ci fai l'amore?


Si, il senso è più o meno quello. 
Anche se "fare all'amore" è più impegnativo di fare sesso. (Per chi distingue).


----------



## spleen (27 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> diletta delira spesso e sbanda , quello che non capisco è il sarcasmo usato contro di lei.
> cazzo soffre .fa la dura , la furbina, la sprezzante ma soffre.potete scuoterla ma non c'è nulla da scherzare sulla sua sofferenza
> chi leggo capire molto bene questo pur nella disapprovazione totale di quello che dice e fa è brunetta che infatti non si sogna di fare battute sulle ceneri di questo matrimonio


Io non ho fatto battute, ho fatto una domanda precisa, perchè vorrei capire.


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Io non ho fatto battute, ho fatto una domanda precisa, perchè vorrei capire.


mi rivolgevo un po' al tenore generale del confronto che si ha sempre con diletta.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho un'amica che non lavora, cucina da schifo, lascia i piatti nel lavello per giorni e spesso la sera esce per andare a ballare con le amiche lasciando il marito che lavora fino alle 8 di sera a casa coi bambini.
> Eppure come donna piace, e molto, e suo marito la accetta così.
> Gli uomini sono disposti veramente ad accettare tanto pur di stare con una donna che piace loro.
> Ma anche le donne.
> ...


Cosa c'entra?  Se a loro va bene va bene a tutti. Ma smettere di fare una cosa di punto in bianco è rompere il tacito patto tu ti occupi della casa (da qui casalinga e non schiava come qualcuno vorrebbe far passare chi stira e lava) e l'altro lavora. Se poi chi lavora voglia anche fare le lavatrici di notte e chi sta a casa non faccia nulla con il benestare dell'altro convivente lo faccia, ma non erano questi i termini del discorso su Diletta.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra?  Se a loro va bene va bene a tutti. Ma smettere di fare una cosa di punto in bianco è rompere il tacito patto tu ti occupi della casa (da qui casalinga e non schiava come qualcuno vorrebbe far passare chi stira e lava) e l'altro lavora. Se poi chi lavora voglia anche fare le lavatrici di notte e chi sta a casa non faccia nulla con il benestare dell'altro convivente lo faccia, ma non erano questi i termini del discorso su Diletta.


Questa divisione del lavoro è alla base di un rapporto di dipendenza.

Ma sono concetti da medie.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi rivolgevo un po' al tenore generale del confronto che si ha sempre con diletta.


Anche se è difficile da capire, ci sono uomini e donne che non riescono a uscire dal ruolo di coppia che per loro è definente.
Può pure essere così per il marito di Diletta.


----------



## brenin (27 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche se è difficile da capire, *ci sono uomini e donne che non riescono a uscire dal ruolo di coppia che per loro è definente.*
> Può pure essere così per il marito di Diletta.


Verissimo sino ad un certo punto però..... se uno dei due ha " benefici collaterali " ( veri o presunti ) all'insaputa dell'altro penso che il discorso cambi. A meno che si dia più importanza ad altri fattori. Legittime scelte,ovviamente,che però non dovrebbero portare disagio a nessuno dei due.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa divisione del lavoro è alla base di un rapporto di dipendenza.
> 
> Ma sono concetti da medie.


Potrebbe essere in un posto di lavoro tra datore di lavoro e dipendente ... ma anche in un posto di lavoro potrebbero esserci due soci alla pari che si dividono i compiti. Non concordo assolutamente. Un rapporto di collaborazione è tale se c'è collaborazione, qualunque essa sia. Se innamorato rapporto tra due coniugi non c'è collaborazione allora il matrimonio nasce già privo di qualche requisito, visto che si sceglie di vivere insieme con oneri ed onori che ne conseguono. Se fosse il marito a casa tutto il giorno e non facesse nulla e la moglie tutto il giorno al lavoro che quando torna a casa deve fare pure tutto il resto non parlerebbe così.  Direste poverina, fa tutto lei, perché non lo mandi a quel paese? Ma la discussione sta diventando poco credibile. Voi vorreste un coniuge che sobbalzare tutto il giorno e poi quando torna prepara la cena, lava i panni, stira, li raccoglie  ... e voi tutto il giorno a fare shopping d non fare nulla a casa. M stai parlando sul serio?


----------



## Eratò (27 Gennaio 2016)

A me solo ad ascoltare la frase "separazione in casa" vengono i brividi....


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere in un posto di lavoro tra datore di lavoro e dipendente ... ma anche in un posto di lavoro potrebbero esserci due soci alla pari che si dividono i compiti. Non concordo assolutamente. Un rapporto di collaborazione è tale se c'è collaborazione, qualunque essa sia. Se innamorato rapporto tra due coniugi non c'è collaborazione allora il matrimonio nasce già privo di qualche requisito, visto che si sceglie di vivere insieme con oneri ed onori che ne conseguono. Se fosse il marito a casa tutto il giorno e non facesse nulla e la moglie tutto il giorno al lavoro che quando torna a casa deve fare pure tutto il resto non parlerebbe così.  Direste poverina, fa tutto lei, perché non lo mandi a quel paese? Ma la discussione sta diventando poco credibile. Voi vorreste un coniuge che sobbalzare tutto il giorno e poi quando torna prepara la cena, lava i panni, stira, li raccoglie  ... e voi tutto il giorno a fare shopping d non fare nulla a casa. M stai parlando sul serio?


Correttore ... ha scritto innamorato  ... equivale a IN UN 
parlerebbe = parlerei
sobbalzare = sgombri

Tablet scrive ciò che vuole


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Correttore ... ha scritto innamorato  ... equivale a IN UN
> parlerebbe = parlerei
> sobbalzare = sgombri
> 
> Tablet scrive ciò che vuole


Parlerebbe == parleresti 
sobbalzare == sgombri

Incredibile


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Parlerebbe == parleresti
> sobbalzare == sgombri
> 
> Incredibile


Ancora sobbalzare === sgobbi 

Speremo ben  ...  dai


----------



## oro.blu (27 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere in un posto di lavoro tra datore di lavoro e dipendente ... ma anche in un posto di lavoro potrebbero esserci due soci alla pari che si dividono i compiti. Non concordo assolutamente. Un rapporto di collaborazione è tale se c'è collaborazione, qualunque essa sia. Se innamorato rapporto tra due coniugi non c'è collaborazione allora il matrimonio nasce già privo di qualche requisito, visto che si sceglie di vivere insieme con oneri ed onori che ne conseguono. Se fosse il marito a casa tutto il giorno e non facesse nulla e la moglie tutto il giorno al lavoro che quando torna a casa deve fare pure tutto il resto non parlerebbe così.  Direste poverina, fa tutto lei, perché non lo mandi a quel paese? Ma la discussione sta diventando poco credibile. Voi vorreste un coniuge che sobbalzare tutto il giorno e poi quando torna prepara la cena, lava i panni, stira, li raccoglie  ... e voi tutto il giorno a fare shopping d non fare nulla a casa. M stai parlando sul serio?



Ma magari esiste anche la via di mezzo...Se una persona ha 3/4  (ma anche solo due) figli non è che lavora 8 ore e poi si stravacca sul divano o va a fare shopping. Il lavoro di casalinga e frustrante e senza tregua. Specialmente se una ci tiene a farlo bene. Quindi non ci vedo nulla di male se il marito che lavora quando è a casa "sollevi" un pochino la moglie che ne so andando a gettare la spazzatura. Ma ci sono un sacco di altre piccolezze che possono aiutare... 
La separazione completa dei ruoli "io uomo rude porto a casa i soldi" "tu sguattera" mi sembra roba da medioevo.... poi mi illudo e sogno le favolette...


----------



## Diletta (27 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ma magari esiste anche la via di mezzo...Se una persona ha 3/4  (ma anche solo due) figli non è che lavora 8 ore e poi si stravacca sul divano o va a fare shopping. Il lavoro di casalinga e frustrante e senza tregua. Specialmente se una ci tiene a farlo bene. Quindi non ci vedo nulla di male se il marito che lavora quando è a casa "sollevi" un pochino la moglie che ne so andando a gettare la spazzatura. Ma ci sono un sacco di altre piccolezze che possono aiutare...
> *La separazione completa dei ruoli "io uomo rude porto a casa i soldi" "tu sguattera" mi sembra roba da medioevo...*. poi mi illudo e sogno le favolette...



Ma infatti nessuno ha parlato qui di questa separazione dei ruoli...
E mi permetto di generalizzare dicendo 'nessuno'.


----------



## Diletta (27 Gennaio 2016)

*Allora*

per chi me l'ha chiesto e per i sapientoni del forum, alias Oscuro e Farfalla, rispondo che:
no, non ci vado più.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ma magari esiste anche la via di mezzo...Se una persona ha 3/4  (ma anche solo due) figli non è che lavora 8 ore e poi si stravacca sul divano o va a fare shopping. Il lavoro di casalinga e frustrante e senza tregua. Specialmente se una ci tiene a farlo bene. Quindi non ci vedo nulla di male se il marito che lavora quando è a casa "sollevi" un pochino la moglie che ne so andando a gettare la spazzatura. Ma ci sono un sacco di altre piccolezze che possono aiutare...
> La separazione completa dei ruoli "io uomo rude porto a casa i soldi" "tu sguattera" mi sembra roba da medioevo.... poi mi illudo e sogno le favolette...


Quello che sosteniamo in tanti è che la quotidianità deve cambiare 
Se non cambia suo marito vive sereno.
La sua illusione è che a suo marito pesi il suo distacco mentre secondo me la cosa che gli interessa è che non cambi il resto. Più lei si distacca più lui può tranquillamente farsi i cazzi propri. 
Quindi non lo vuoi lasciare? ALmeno rendigli la vita un tantino difficile


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> per chi me l'ha chiesto e per i sapientoni del forum, alias Oscuro e Farfalla, rispondo che:
> no, non ci vado più.


Meno male
Lietissima di sbagliarmi
e noto che nemmeno lo scambio di mp dei giorni scorsi sono serviti a farti capire che quello che dico lo dico solo perchè mi spiace per te e vorrei vederti serena


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ma magari esiste anche la via di mezzo...Se una persona ha 3/4  (ma anche solo due) figli non è che lavora 8 ore e poi si stravacca sul divano o va a fare shopping. Il lavoro di casalinga e frustrante e senza tregua. Specialmente se una ci tiene a farlo bene. Quindi non ci vedo nulla di male se il marito che lavora quando è a casa "sollevi" un pochino la moglie che ne so andando a gettare la spazzatura. Ma ci sono un sacco di altre piccolezze che possono aiutare...
> La separazione completa dei ruoli "io uomo rude porto a casa i soldi" "tu sguattera" mi sembra roba da medioevo.... poi mi illudo e sogno le favolette...


QUOTO , infatti sono assolutamente d'accordo. Ma non si parlava di questo. Si stava dicendo ad una casalinga di smettere di fare il proprio, tanto o poco che ne abbia, lavoro per lui che sta tutto il giorno a lavorare. Allora, a questo punto, ho detto che anche lui potrebbe smettere di lavorare per lei se questo è quanto. Concordo appieno con te e parli con uno che da massima collaborazione.


----------



## spleen (27 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> per chi me l'ha chiesto e per i sapientoni del forum, alias Oscuro e Farfalla, rispondo che:
> no, non ci vado più.


Capito.
 Ecco, vedi Diletta questo è un motivo serio secondo me di disagio per lui, più di tante altre cose, più degli insulti e delle stoviglie in testa. 
Sempre ovviamente che non decida di soddisfare altrove le sue pulsioni.


----------



## disincantata (27 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> QUOTO , infatti sono assolutamente d'accordo. Ma non si parlava di questo. Si stava dicendo ad una casalinga di smettere di fare il proprio, tanto o poco che ne abbia, lavoro per lui che sta tutto il giorno a lavorare. Allora, a questo punto, ho detto che anche lui potrebbe smettere di lavorare per lei se questo è quanto. Concordo appieno con te e parli con uno che da massima collaborazione.



E'  un po' diverso il caso di Diletta.
Lei ha fatto per dcenni la fidanzata, compagna e poi moglie e madre perfetta,e volentieri.
Ha continuato a farlo anche dopo la scoperta dei numerosi tradimenti.

Adesso non le sta piu' bene lui come marito, pero' la situazione e' bloccata.

Quindi il suggerimento di pensare solo a se stessa ed alle sue figlie ci sta eccome.

NON me ne mporta un fico secco se porti a  casa tu lo stipendio visto come ti sei comportato.

NON ti sta bene pensare a lavati e stirarti  le tue cose?  Paghi una donna o lo fai tu o in alternativa quella e' la porta e mi passi gli alimenti per vivere visto che di comune accordo sono rimasta a casa per la famiglia! 

Dove c'e'  amore e stima non c'e' neppure bisogno di dividere i compiti, viene spongano aiutarsi e fare qualcosa per fare piacere all'altro.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> E'  un po' diverso il caso di Diletta.
> Lei ha fatto per dcenni la fidanzata, compagna e poi moglie e madre perfetta,e volentieri.
> Ha continuato a farlo anche dopo la scoperta dei numerosi tradimenti.
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> E'  un po' diverso il caso di Diletta.
> Lei ha fatto per dcenni la fidanzata, compagna e poi moglie e madre perfetta,e volentieri.
> Ha continuato a farlo anche dopo la scoperta dei numerosi tradimenti.
> 
> ...


Hai dimenticato tutto il resto delle premesse e cioè che avevo detto (rileggiti i post precedenti) che lei può scegliere di restare o andarsene (intendendo anche sbattere fuori casa lui) ma che se sceglie di restare, ovvero se come dici tu rimane casa, non può fare quello che dici tu.
E tutte queste prese di posizione appaiono sempre più condite da eccessiva rabbia femminile che porta alla solidarietà. 
Mettiamo che sia lei che abbia tradito una vita e che vada a lavorare mentre lui a casa decide di non fare nulla. Non vi è controprova ma ho una leggera percezione che non tutte avrebbero parlato in questo modo. 
In ogni caso anche su quella è la porta e sugli alimenti ci andrei cauto. Non è così semplice come lo fai apparire.


----------



## Eratò (27 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Hai dimenticato tutto il resto delle premesse e cioè che avevo detto (rileggiti i post precedenti) che lei può scegliere di restare o andarsene (intendendo anche sbattere fuori casa lui) ma che se sceglie di restare, ovvero se come dici tu rimane casa, non può fare quello che dici tu.
> E tutte queste prese di posizione appaiono sempre più condite da eccessiva rabbia femminile che porta alla solidarietà.
> Mettiamo che sia lei che abbia tradito una vita e che vada a lavorare mentre lui a casa decide di non fare nulla. Non vi è controprova ma ho una leggera percezione che non tutte avrebbero parlato in questo modo.
> In ogni caso anche su quella è la porta e sugli alimenti ci andrei cauto. Non è così semplice come lo fai apparire.


Non c'entra nulla la rabbia e la solidarietà femminile. Diletta ha scritto che vivono da separati in casa, praticamente ha amesso la coabitazione ma non la convivenza. E in base a questo concetto, ognuno dovrebbe fare per sé,compreso cucinare, lavare e stirare ognuno per se... Senno di quale separazione in casa stiamo parlando?


----------



## disincantata (27 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Hai dimenticato tutto il resto delle premesse e cioè che avevo detto (rileggiti i post precedenti) che lei può scegliere di restare o andarsene (intendendo anche sbattere fuori casa lui) ma che se sceglie di restare, ovvero se come dici tu rimane casa, non può fare quello che dici tu.
> E tutte queste prese di posizione appaiono sempre più condite da eccessiva rabbia femminile che porta alla solidarietà.
> Mettiamo che sia lei che abbia tradito una vita e che vada a lavorare mentre lui a casa decide di non fare nulla. Non vi è controprova ma ho una leggera percezione che non tutte avrebbero parlato in questo modo.
> In ogni caso anche su quella è la porta e sugli alimenti ci andrei cauto. Non è così semplice come lo fai apparire.



IL problema e' che lui non vuole andarsene, spera sempre lei ritorni la cara mogliettina da imbrogliare.

Quindi se lei non trova la forza di costringerlo ad andarsene, il minimo che possa fare e' fingere non esista, anche se in casa.


----------



## disincantata (27 Gennaio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non c'entra nulla la rabbia e la solidarietà femminile. Diletta ha scritto che vivono da separati in casa, praticamente ha amesso la coabitazione ma non la convivenza. E in base a questo concetto, ognuno dovrebbe fare per sé,compreso cucinare, lavare e stirare ognuno per se... Senno di quale separazione in casa stiamo parlando?


:up::up::up:

E pure vacanze separate.

Non hanno figli all'asilo!


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non c'entra nulla la rabbia e la solidarietà femminile. Diletta ha scritto che vivono da separati in casa, praticamente ha amesso la coabitazione ma non la convivenza. E in base a questo concetto, ognuno dovrebbe fare per sé,compreso cucinare, lavare e stirare ognuno per se... Senno di quale separazione in casa stiamo parlando?


Non è così. La coabitazione prevede collaborazione. Altrimenti non è coabitazione è sfruttamento a ruoli invertiti. Infatti lui potrebbe dire ok mi pago una donna che cucina stira per me, tu trovati un uomo che ti porti a casa da mangiare. Non va bene. È coabitazione con collaborazione. Lei continua ad occuparsi della casa e lui continua ad occuparsi del mantenimento. Diverso il discorso se lei se ne va o lui se ne va. Allora, nella piena autonomia, il tuo discorso non fa una piega. Poi conosco ex mogli che ancora una volta alla settimana vanno a casa dell'ex marito a lavare stirare. Ma questo è un altro conto è tra l'altro pure io farei lo stesso. Finisce una storia d'amore, se vogliamo ... non inizia una storia di odio.


----------



## disincantata (27 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non è così. La coabitazione prevede collaborazione. Altrimenti non è coabitazione è sfruttamento a ruoli invertiti. Infatti lui potrebbe dire ok mi pago una donna che cucina stira per me, tu trovati un uomo che ti porti a casa da mangiare. Non va bene. È coabitazione con collaborazione. Lei continua ad occuparsi della casa e lui continua ad occuparsi del mantenimento. Diverso il discorso se lei se ne va o lui se ne va. Allora, nella piena autonomia, il tuo discorso non fa una piega. Poi conosco ex mogli che ancora una volta alla settimana vanno a casa dell'ex marito a lavare stirare. Ma questo è un altro conto è tra l'altro pure io farei lo stesso. Finisce una storia d'amore, se vogliamo ... non inizia una storia di odio.



SCUSA, tu se ti separassi andresti a casa della tua ex a lavare e stirare?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> SCUSA, tu se ti separassi andresti a casa della tua ex a lavare e stirare?


Io si. Per lei ci sarò sempre. Comunque vada io per lei ci sono. E ci sono sempre stato. E lei lo sa. Tra l'altro stessa cosa ha fatto lei quando ho avuto bisogno io. Se c'è un problema lei chiama me e io chiamo lei. Da sempre.


----------



## disincantata (27 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Io si. Per lei ci sarò sempre. Comunque vada io per lei ci sono. E ci sono sempre stato. E lei lo sa. Tra l'altro stessa cosa ha fatto lei quando ho avuto bisogno io. Se c'è un problema lei chiama me e io chiamo lei. Da sempre.



UN conto e' esserci come amico o in casi estremi x cose pratiche, non la regola se ci si separa.  

Anche perche'  a lungo andare questo può compromettere altri rapporti con una nuva persona.

Non mi starebbe bene un compagno sempre pronto a correre ad accudire la ex e viceversa.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> UN conto e' esserci come amico o in casi estremi x cose pratiche, non la regola se ci si separa.
> 
> Anche perche'  a lungo andare questo può compromettere altri rapporti con una nuva persona.
> 
> Non mi starebbe bene un compagno sempre pronto a correre ad accudire la ex e viceversa.


Forse perché la pensiamo diversamente. Comunque vada io non avrò più compagne. Siccome non posso però esserne sicuro, se ci sarà una nuova compagna significa che avrà accettato il fatto con tranquillità.


----------



## Eratò (27 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non è così. La coabitazione prevede collaborazione. Altrimenti non è coabitazione è sfruttamento a ruoli invertiti. Infatti lui potrebbe dire ok mi pago una donna che cucina stira per me, tu trovati un uomo che ti porti a casa da mangiare. Non va bene. È coabitazione con collaborazione. Lei continua ad occuparsi della casa e lui continua ad occuparsi del mantenimento. Diverso il discorso se lei se ne va o lui se ne va. Allora, nella piena autonomia, il tuo discorso non fa una piega. Poi conosco ex mogli che ancora una volta alla settimana vanno a casa dell'ex marito a lavare stirare. Ma questo è un altro conto è tra l'altro pure io farei lo stesso. Finisce una storia d'amore, se vogliamo ... non inizia una storia di odio.



No. Se io(generico)  dichiaro la mia decisione di separarmi, dichiaro automaticamente la mia volontà di non adempiere ai miei compiti da moglie/marito neii confronti del mio marito/moglie. Mi dirai "ma se l'altro non lavora e quindi non guadagna?"... E li nasce  la necessità di tutelarsi. E se l'altro si fa beatamente i cazzi suoi e sparisce per ore o giorni? Questi e tanti altri motivi mi fanno rabbrividire quando sento la frase " separati in casa". E non parlo di odio ma di quotidianità quando i rapporti di una coppia sono tesi.E se l'odio non c'era puo anche arrivare.


----------



## Eratò (27 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> UN conto e' esserci come amico o in casi estremi x cose pratiche, non la regola se ci si separa.
> 
> Anche perche'  a lungo andare questo può compromettere altri rapporti con una nuva persona.
> 
> Non mi starebbe bene un compagno sempre pronto a correre ad accudire la ex e viceversa.


Quoto.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> No. Se io(generico)  dichiaro la mia decisione di separarmi, dichiaro automaticamente la mia volontà di non adempiere ai miei compiti da moglie/marito neii confronti del mio marito/moglie. Mi dirai "ma se l'altro non lavora e quindi non guadagna?"... E li nasce  la necessità di tutelarsi. E se l'altro si fa beatamente i cazzi suoi e sparisce per ore o giorni? Questi e tanti altri motivi mi fanno rabbrividire quando sento la frase " separati in casa". E non parlo di odio ma di quotidianità quando i rapporti di una coppia sono tesi.E se l'odio non c'era puo anche arrivare.


Pensa che tristezza se fossimo tutti omologati. Fortunatamente la pensiamo in maniera diversa. Non tutti si separano in odio o diventano nemici, anzi per alcuni il rapporto migliora.


----------



## disincantata (27 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Forse perché la pensiamo diversamente. Comunque vada io non avrò più compagne. Siccome non posso però esserne sicuro, se ci sarà una nuova compagna significa che avrà accettato il fatto con tranquillità.



TU sei ancora sposato.  

Sai benissimo che si pensano delle cose prima, e poi se ne fanno altre, dopo.

Una nuova compagna puo' accettarlo forse all'inizio, ma a lungo termine creerebbe problemi eccome, ne so qualcosa per mia figlia.


----------



## Eratò (27 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Pensa che tristezza se fossimo tutti omologati. Fortunatamente la pensiamo in maniera diversa. Non tutti si separano in odio o diventano nemici, anzi per alcuni il rapporto migliora.


Eh? Ma guarda che di odio hai parlato tu non io...Comunque spesso le situazioni sfrustranti protratte nel tempo possono anche degenerare in odio...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Eh? Ma guarda che di odio hai parlato tu non io...Comunque spesso le situazioni sfrustranti protratte nel tempo possono anche degenerare in odio...





disincantata ha detto:


> TU sei ancora sposato.
> 
> Sai benissimo che si pensano delle cose prima, e poi se ne fanno altre, dopo.
> 
> Una nuova compagna puo' accettarlo forse all'inizio, ma a lungo termine creerebbe problemi eccome, ne so qualcosa per mia figlia.


Certo ... tu parli di te, di come sei te, di come ragioni te e delle tue esperienze. Io parlo di me, di come sono io e di quello che voglio io. Sicuramente da come parli al mio posto te ne saresti già andata circa 10 anni fa, io sono restato. Siamo diversi e la pensiamo diversamente.


----------



## Eratò (27 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Certo ... tu parli di te, di come sei te, di come ragioni te e delle tue esperienze. Io parlo di me, di come sono io e di quello che voglio io. Sicuramente da come parli al mio posto te ne saresti già andata circa 10 anni fa, io sono restato. Siamo diversi e la pensiamo diversamente.



In realtà sono rimasta anche per troppo tempo...Ma non pretendo che tu conosca la mia storia.


----------



## oscuro (27 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



Diletta ha detto:


> per chi me l'ha chiesto e per i sapientoni del forum, alias Oscuro e Farfalla, rispondo che:
> no, non ci vado più.


Diletta,qui di sapientone c'era solo l'amico tuo...quello di Vicenza...quello che scriveva che non capivo un cazzo,perchè in un matrimonio è normale tradire,e andare a puttane...!Se quello che scrivo non ti piace va bene...ma è quello che penso.Mi spiace.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Eh? Ma guarda che di odio hai parlato tu non io...Comunque spesso le situazioni sfrustranti protratte nel tempo possono anche degenerare in odio...





Eratò ha detto:


> No. Se io(generico)  dichiaro la mia decisione di separarmi, dichiaro automaticamente la mia volontà di non adempiere ai miei compiti da moglie/marito neii confronti del mio marito/moglie. Mi dirai "ma se l'altro non lavora e quindi non guadagna?"... E li nasce  la necessità di tutelarsi. E se l'altro si fa beatamente i cazzi suoi e sparisce per ore o giorni? Questi e tanti altri motivi mi fanno rabbrividire quando sento la frase " separati in casa". E non parlo di odio ma di quotidianità quando i rapporti di una coppia sono tesi.E se l'odio non c'era puo anche arrivare.


Ecco i tuoi post. Hai parlato di odio in entrambi. Comunque la mia risposta non era legata al fatto o meno che ne hai parlato. Avrei potuto scrivere che alcuni, per fortuna, si lasciano in tranquillità, in armonia. Sai conosco gente approfittatrice e gente che fa volontariato, fratelli che si uccidono sono piene le cronache,non raccontano di fratelli che si vogliono bene e non hanno mai avuto una discussione, ci sono mariti e mogli violenti e mariti e mogli buone, ci sono ex mogli che spendono 45.000 euro di avvocato per vincere la causa è togliere altri 150 euro al marito (storia vera) ed altre che una volta alla settimana vanno ad accudire gli ex mariti. Ripeto non siamo tutti uguali.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> In realtà sono rimasta anche per troppo tempo...Ma non pretendo che tu conosca la mia storia.


Eratò è un errore ... la risposta era per disincantata. A te ho risposto dopo. Si comunque ecco ... anche tu sei rimasta.


----------



## Eratò (27 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non è così. La coabitazione prevede collaborazione. Altrimenti non è coabitazione è sfruttamento a ruoli invertiti. Infatti lui potrebbe dire ok mi pago una donna che cucina stira per me, tu trovati un uomo che ti porti a casa da mangiare. Non va bene. È coabitazione con collaborazione. Lei continua ad occuparsi della casa e lui continua ad occuparsi del mantenimento. Diverso il discorso se lei se ne va o lui se ne va. Allora, nella piena autonomia, il tuo discorso non fa una piega. Poi conosco ex mogli che ancora una volta alla settimana vanno a casa dell'ex marito a lavare stirare. Ma questo è un altro conto è tra l'altro pure io farei lo stesso. Finisce una storia d'amore, se vogliamo ...* non inizia una storia di odio*.


Prendendo spunto da te ho fatto la parola odio... E tutto quello a cui ti riferisci nel tuo ultimo post non lo capisco.Stiamo parlando di rapporti di coppia, di tensioni accumulate che possono far male a entrambi degenerando e di obblighi e diritti nel ambito di una separazione di fatto.Certo che siamo tutti diversi ma non è che quelli che subiscono siano meglio o peggio.


----------



## Eratò (27 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Eratò è un errore ... la risposta era per disincantata. A te ho risposto dopo. Si comunque ecco ... anche tu sei rimasta.


Vabbe... tanto ho gia rispostoSon rimasta per troppo tempo ma poi ho salutato comunque...


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> per chi me l'ha chiesto e per i sapientoni del forum, alias Oscuro e Farfalla, rispondo che:
> no, non ci vado più.


a me non rispondi? Io ti ho fatto una domanda diversa.
Vedi, un antico detto recita: quando intraprendi la strada della vendetta, scava sempre due fosse.
Perchè non voglio neppure entrare in una disanima etica o morale del voler nuocere al padre delle proprie figlie nonchè compagno di una vita.
Ma.
Parliamo in maniera pragmatica della tua tattica, come fosse una tattica commerciale.
Tu hai mostrato sì a tuo marito sfiducia e disprezzo; d'altro lato gli hai mostrato anche di non saper vivere senza di lui.
Non menarla con le vacanze delle figlie adesso che non è quello il punto.
Il punto è che tu volevi addomesticare il cane selvatico. Perdonami la metafora, non voglio essere offensiva ma dare l'idea. Possiamo dire anche uccello selvatico ma pare peggio, meglio cane.
E hai tentato di addomesticarlo prima minacciandolo con il bastone, poi dandogli i croccantini a casaccio, senza che se li fosse meritati, poi bastone di nuovo.
Insomma un casino: non sei stata razionale.
Lui non ha capito cosa volevi da lui oppure ha capito ma non poteva dartelo.
Tu non avevi gli strumenti forse o forse non era cosa possibile.
Non dico mica che saresti riuscita diversamente ad addomesticarlo.
Però il risultato è che hai peggiorato, se possibile, il rapporto.
Magari sbaglio, eh? così la vedo io.
Quando uno viene trattato male, Diletta, dopo un tempo ragionevole che oramai mi pare sia già passato, ha tre possibili alternative: 
o se ne va 
o resta creandosi le condizioni per poter sopportare di essere trattato male, ovvero si crea un mondo in cui l'altro non può entrare e nel quale ci sono cose che lo fanno star bene.
Oppure resta per lamentarsi con chi l'ascolta di quanto sta male per poi sentirsi meglio, soddisfatto del proprio martirio.
Tuo marito non mi pare che abbia al momento considerato la prima ipotesi, scarterei la terza ed invece mi pare ben avviato alla seconda.
E le cose che lo fanno stare bene... bhe sappiamo quali sono.
E, oggettivamente, dopo anni in cui non siete riusciti a trovare una quadra ai vostri problemi, non mi stupirei se dalla seconda alternativa passasse pure alla prima.
Diletta fatti i tuoi conti.
Perchè tu, dal caricabatterie di Svetlana in poi non hai fatto altro che cercare occasioni per dimostrare a quell'uomo che non solo lo ritieni uno stronzo, ma che il tuo scopo nella vita è dimostrarglielo.
E questo può pure essere lecito.
Ma ad ogni azione corrisponde una reazione uguale e contraria.
Sai, chiunque dopo un po' si romperebbe le balle.
E io non credo proprio che tu sia pronta alla sua reazione, non credo che neppure la consideri.
Perchè non riusciamo mai a calcolare esattamente quali saranno le reazioni degli altri e le nostre reazioni alle loro.
Per questo motivo è sempre meglio scavare due fosse.
Pensaci Diletta.


----------



## Eratò (27 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me non rispondi? Io ti ho fatto una domanda diversa.
> Vedi, un antico detto recita: quando intraprendi la strada della vendetta, scava sempre due fosse.
> Perchè non voglio neppure entrare in una disanima etica o morale del voler nuocere al padre delle proprie figlie nonchè compagno di una vita.
> Ma.
> ...


Parole sante.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Prendendo spunto da te ho fatto la parola odio... E tutto quello a cui ti riferisci nel tuo ultimo post non lo capisco.Stiamo parlando di rapporti di coppia, di tensioni accumulate che possono far male a entrambi degenerando e di obblighi e diritti nel ambito di una separazione di fatto.Certo che siamo tutti diversi ma non è che quelli che subiscono siano meglio o peggio.


Esatto. Non si tratta di essere migliori o peggiori ... mai detto ... si tratta di essere diversi. Il post precedente stava a confermare come essendo tutti diversi agiamo in maniera diversa ... ovvero l'agire in maniera diversa ci rende diversi.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Vabbe... tanto ho gia rispostoSon rimasta per troppo tempo ma poi ho salutato comunque...


Mi auguro per te che tu abbia comunque trovato la tua strada e sia felice.


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me non rispondi? Io ti ho fatto una domanda diversa.
> Vedi, un antico detto recita: quando intraprendi la strada della vendetta, scava sempre due fosse.
> Perchè non voglio neppure entrare in una disanima etica o morale del voler nuocere al padre delle proprie figlie nonchè compagno di una vita.
> Ma.
> ...


effettivamente consiglio a  diletta di leggere queste parole


----------



## disincantata (27 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Eratò è un errore ... la risposta era per disincantata. A te ho risposto dopo. Si comunque ecco ... anche tu sei rimasta.



Non ho capito quale.  Io  non me ne sono andata se intendevi quello. E proprio a quello mi riferivo con il senno del poi rispetto a quello che uno pensa prima.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Certo ... tu parli di te, di come sei te, di come ragioni te e delle tue esperienze. Io parlo di me, di come sono io e di quello che voglio io. Sicuramente da come parli al mio posto te ne saresti già andata circa 10 anni fa, io sono restato. Siamo diversi e la pensiamo diversamente.





disincantata ha detto:


> Non ho capito quale.  Io  non me ne sono andata se intendevi quello. E proprio a quello mi riferivo con il senno del poi rispetto a quello che uno pensa prima.


La risposta era solo per te e non per Eratò. Dicevo che forse al posto mio (riferito solo alla mia situazione e non alla tua), considerando le tue argomentazioni e risposte, tu te ne saresti andata. Tutto quì.


----------



## disincantata (27 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> La risposta era solo per te e non per Eratò. Dicevo che forse al posto mio (riferito solo alla mia situazione e non alla tua), considerando le tue argomentazioni e risposte, tu te ne saresti andata. Tutto quì.



NON credo proprio, non me ne sono andata io con un tradimento di 6 anni e guai enormi che mi ha combinato prima, figurati.

Solo nei casi in cui uno/una oltre a tradire poi non ha sensibilita'  verso il tradito o persevera posso pensare sbagli a restare, sempre possa andarsene.

E  capisco ancora di pi'u'  gli uomini quando restano per continuare a viversi i figli.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere in un posto di lavoro tra datore di lavoro e dipendente ... ma anche in un posto di lavoro potrebbero esserci due soci alla pari che si dividono i compiti. Non concordo assolutamente. Un rapporto di collaborazione è tale se c'è collaborazione, qualunque essa sia. Se innamorato rapporto tra due coniugi non c'è collaborazione allora il matrimonio nasce già privo di qualche requisito, visto che si sceglie di vivere insieme con oneri ed onori che ne conseguono. Se fosse il marito a casa tutto il giorno e non facesse nulla e la moglie tutto il giorno al lavoro che quando torna a casa deve fare pure tutto il resto non parlerebbe così.  Direste poverina, fa tutto lei, perché non lo mandi a quel paese? Ma la discussione sta diventando poco credibile. Voi vorreste un coniuge che sobbalzare tutto il giorno e poi quando torna prepara la cena, lava i panni, stira, li raccoglie  ... e voi tutto il giorno a fare shopping d non fare nulla a casa. M stai parlando sul serio?


Mi sembrava chiaro, invece sbagliavo.
Il fatto che uno solo dei due sia percettore di reddito costruisce di per sé un rapporto di dipendenza, perché chi non ha reddito proprio dipende per il proprio sostentamento dall'altro.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (28 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembrava chiaro, invece sbagliavo.
> Il fatto che uno solo dei due sia percettore di reddito costruisce di per sé un rapporto di dipendenza, perché chi non ha reddito proprio dipende per il proprio sostentamento dall'altro.


In questo senso è ovvio e si capisce. Contestualizzato non si capisce cosa intendi. Lei dipende economicamente da lui al pari di lui che dipende  per altri versi quali i lavori casalinghi, da lei.
La dipendenza è biunivoca in quanto non esiste solo quella economica. Mi sembrava altrettanto chiaro, invece sbagliavo.


----------



## Diletta (28 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti ha detto che sta soffrendo per questa situazione? Voglio dire,oltre a cambiare la password di fb sapendo perfettamente che te ne saresti accorta e avresti cominciato a friggere, ti ha parlato di cosa lo fa soffrire dei tuoi comportamenti?



Ciao, penso sia questa la domanda a cui non ho risposto (mi era passata).
Non mi ha detto proprio nulla, magari interagisse con me. 
E le poche cose che mi ha detto sono solo miseri tentativi di cambiare le carte in tavola, sperando che gli vada bene.


----------



## Diletta (28 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diletta,*qui di sapientone c'era solo l'amico tuo*...quello di Vicenza...quello che scriveva che non capivo un cazzo,perchè in un matrimonio è normale tradire,e andare a puttane...!Se quello che scrivo non ti piace va bene...ma è quello che penso.Mi spiace.




Oscù, mi sembra che anche tu non scherzi!! 
Sapevi anche cosa combino nella mia camera da letto...


----------



## Mary The Philips (28 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao, penso sia questa la domanda a cui non ho risposto (mi era passata).
> Non mi ha detto proprio nulla, magari interagisse con me.
> E le poche cose che mi ha detto sono solo miseri tentativi di cambiare le carte in tavola, sperando che gli vada bene.



Praticamente un quasi estraneo conclamato quindi? Caduto il velo dell'illusione cosa rimane, Dile? Parlo della coppia. Rimane in piedi una famiglia, vero. Ti basta? Basta a Diletta persona/donna/moglie?


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> E'  un po' diverso il caso di Diletta.
> Lei ha fatto per dcenni la fidanzata, compagna e poi moglie e madre perfetta,e volentieri.
> Ha continuato a farlo anche dopo la scoperta dei numerosi tradimenti.
> 
> ...



Quoto e condivido.


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me non rispondi? Io ti ho fatto una domanda diversa.
> Vedi, un antico detto recita: quando intraprendi la strada della vendetta, scava sempre due fosse.
> Perchè non voglio neppure entrare in una disanima etica o morale del voler nuocere al padre delle proprie figlie nonchè compagno di una vita.
> Ma.
> ...


Sì.
Assolutamente.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (28 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> E'  un po' diverso il caso di Diletta.
> Lei ha fatto per dcenni la fidanzata, compagna e poi moglie e madre perfetta,e volentieri.
> Ha continuato a farlo anche dopo la scoperta dei numerosi tradimenti.
> 
> ...





danny ha detto:


> Quoto e condivido.


QUOTO. Ma in questo modo è naturale e facile. Esiste anche il naturale difficile. Infatti ed è proprio quando si continuano a fare le stesse cose pur essendo venuti a mancare amore e stima ed io sono uno di quelli che le ha fatte, le fa e le farebbe lo stesso. Ma ripeto, siamo diversi e non pretendo neanche che capiate determinate cose. Sappiate che ci sono anch'io che la penso in maniera diversa e come me altri, tra cui mi sembra di aver capito, Diletta.


----------



## Diletta (28 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me non rispondi? Io ti ho fatto una domanda diversa.
> Vedi, un antico detto recita: quando intraprendi la strada della vendetta, scava sempre due fosse.
> Perchè non voglio neppure entrare in una disanima etica o morale del voler nuocere al padre delle proprie figlie nonchè compagno di una vita.
> Ma.
> ...




Ho riflettuto su questo tuo post e ti ringrazio per averlo scritto. E' molto duro, ma è saggio.
Quello che ho evidenziato è quello che sta succedendo e lo capisco.

Però, ci sono delle precisazioni da fare.
Quello che ho scoperto casualmente quest'estate è relativo al 2007, periodo non sospetto e tranquillissimo. 
Le sue bugie sono attuali, ma si riferiscono a quello.
Quindi: prima della grande crisi.

Il mio trattarlo male e la mia grande disperazione sono dipesi da quei nuovi sospetti.
Il mio "bastonarlo" ha a che fare col dubbio terribile che mi abbia mentito sulla sua persona, che sia tutto un grande inganno, un grande imbroglio.
Le sue spiegazioni sono state una peggio dell'altra, e, per ultimo, mi ha anche cancellato due terzi del contenuto della sim misteriosa, salvo poi dirmi che deve averlo fatto per errore...
Io non mi sono mai sentita così umiliata come in questi ultimi mesi.
Prima ero ferita da quanto avevo appreso dalle sue confessioni, ma ora è molto peggio.
E mi chiedo come possa pensare che io sia così manipolabile, fino a questo punto.

E poi mi fai velatamente un appunto di immoralità nel voler nuocere al compagno di una vita? 
Io sto difendendo quello che mi rimane della mia dignità e lo faccio nel modo che ritengo essere compensatorio per me. 
Se ho bisogno di vederlo metaforicamente alla sbarra degli imputati vuol dire che la mia persona lo richiede. 
Mi ha umiliato troppo...e mi ha distrutto la vita, scusate se è poco. 

Sì, volevo addomesticare il cane selvatico, o meglio, passami il termine, volevo "salvarlo".
Sì, addirittura.
Ne avevo fatto la mia missione e l'avrei condotta fino alla fine.
Volevo fargli capire quanto sia bello essere limpidi nel rapporto di coppia, quanto sia gratificante confidare nella comprensione dell'altro sapendo di essere complici e, sia chiaro, che questo sarebbe valso per entrambi.  
L'ho amato talmente tanto che ho creduto di potercela fare.

Anche ora, se lui si facesse per una volta piccolo e con un po' di umiltà, le cose non potrebbero che migliorare perché si potrebbe restare così come siamo, ma senza quel senso di disagio, o addirittura umiliazione che provo a sentirmi presa in giro e a vedermi trattata da demente e che mi porterà al pieno disprezzo.
E quando mi sento così, uso spesso il "bastone", è un modo, sbagliato, che ha il mio animo di gridare il suo dolore...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ho riflettuto su questo tuo post e ti ringrazio per averlo scritto. E' molto duro, ma è saggio.
> Quello che ho evidenziato è quello che sta succedendo e lo capisco.
> 
> Però, ci sono delle precisazioni da fare.
> ...


Però resti. e lui sa che continuerai a restare e gioca su questo.


----------



## Diletta (28 Gennaio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Praticamente un quasi estraneo conclamato quindi? Caduto il velo dell'illusione cosa rimane, Dile? Parlo della coppia. Rimane in piedi una famiglia, vero. Ti basta? Basta a Diletta persona/donna/moglie?



Certo che non mi basta...può bastare ad una persona che si è sempre completata nell'amore?
Ma allora?
Suggerimenti pratici?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo che non mi basta...può bastare ad una persona che si è sempre completata nell'amore?
> Ma allora?
> Suggerimenti pratici?


Separazione
Ma forse in questi 2/3 anni te lo abbiamo già detto


----------



## Diletta (28 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Però resti. e lui sa che continuerai a restare e gioca su questo.



Però non sto restando nel modo che vuole lui, che lo fa stare bene.
Ovviamente, sono la prima che non ci sto bene, lo preciso perché può sembrare che lo faccia apposta per punirlo, ma nel campo delle emozioni non esistono macchinazioni (non credo).


----------



## Diletta (28 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Separazione
> Ma forse in questi 2/3 anni te lo abbiamo già detto



E cosa cavolo risolvo?
Che vado nel peggio: io da sola a gestire tutto quanto, figlia adolescente per prima.

La mia sola salvezza emotiva sarebbe di innamorarmi ancora...


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> E cosa cavolo risolvo?
> Che vado nel peggio: io da sola a gestire tutto quanto, figlia adolescente per prima.
> 
> La mia sola salvezza emotiva sarebbe di innamorarmi ancora...



Diletta invece di stare sempre tra le nuvole pensa a quello che è probabile e prevedibile che accada. Perché se domani tuo marito ti dice: ' Sai che c'è? Mi sono rotto i coglioni di essere sempre sotto inquisizione, accusato di essere una specie di mostro e me ne vado. Ho pure trovato una che non mi considera un subumano e visto che tu così mi vedi é meglio per tutti e due se andiamo ognuno per la sua strada' a te raccogliamo col cucchiaio e a lui manco si può dire niente. Perché avrebbe ragione, capisci?


----------



## spleen (28 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Diletta invece di stare sempre tra le nuvole pensa a quello che è probabile e prevedibile che accada. Perché se domani tuo marito ti dice: ' Sai che c'è? Mi sono rotto i coglioni di essere sempre sotto inquisizione, accusato di essere una specie di mostro e me ne vado. Ho pure trovato una che non mi considera un subumano e visto che tu così mi vedi é meglio per tutti e due se andiamo ognuno per la sua strada' a te raccogliamo col cucchiaio e a lui manco si può dire niente. Perché avrebbe ragione, capisci?


Se il rapporto tra di loro e in camera da letto va come ha detto Diletta, è una ipotesi tutt'altro che distante, per come mi sono fatto l'idea che sia lui.


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2016)

*No*



Diletta ha detto:


> Ho riflettuto su questo tuo post e ti ringrazio per averlo scritto. E' molto duro, ma è saggio.
> Quello che ho evidenziato è quello che sta succedendo e lo capisco.
> 
> Però, ci sono delle precisazioni da fare.
> ...


A me fa incazzare leggere cose del genere,ma fa incazzare davvero.
Non è lui ad averti rovinato la vita,sei tu che gli permetti di farlo,sei tu che gli hai permesso di tutto e di più,sei tu che pensavi di salvarlo,ma salvarlo da cosa?che lui sta bene come sta.....
Tu volevi solo solo salvare le apparenze,l'idea che hai di lui,il tuo progetto di vita.....e basta.
Dopo che ti ha tradito cosa hai fatto?NULLA.Ha continuato inopinatamente a prenderti per il culo,bugie,cazzate,ti tratta come una credulona..e tu sempre li al tuo posto.Ma cosa vuoi?cosa pretendi?
Lui è questo...sei tu che ti stai rovinando la vita,assumiti questa respnsabilità,abbracciati la croce e vai avanti.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> E cosa cavolo risolvo?
> Che vado nel peggio: io da sola a gestire tutto quanto, figlia adolescente per prima.
> 
> La mia sola salvezza emotiva sarebbe di innamorarmi ancora...


Ha ragione Sbriciolata.

Ma, a parte la sua ipotesi tutt'altro che peregrina, pensa se a lui gli piglia un coccolone e invece siete restati insieme?

Però se pensi che ci voglia sempre un principe per fare di te te stessa,non ne uscirai.
Comincio a capire lo psicologo: ti rispecchiava. Sai cosa significa in termini psicologici?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me fa incazzare leggere cose del genere,ma fa incazzare davvero.
> Non è lui ad averti rovinato la vita,sei tu che gli permetti di farlo,sei tu che gli hai permesso di tutto e di più,sei tu che pensavi di salvarlo,ma salvarlo da cosa?che lui sta bene come sta.....
> Tu volevi solo solo salvare le apparenze,l'idea che hai di lui,il tuo progetto di vita.....e basta.
> Dopo che ti ha tradito cosa hai fatto?NULLA.Ha continuato inopinatamente a prenderti per il culo,bugie,cazzate,ti tratta come una credulona..e tu sempre li al tuo posto.Ma cosa vuoi?cosa pretendi?
> Lui è questo...sei tu che ti stai rovinando la vita,assumiti questa respnsabilità,abbracciati la croce e vai avanti.


straquoto


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> E cosa cavolo risolvo?
> Che vado nel peggio: io da sola a gestire tutto quanto, figlia adolescente per prima.
> 
> *La mia sola salvezza emotiva sarebbe di innamorarmi ancora.*..


E allora cosa indaghi a fare?
Tanto anche se lo becchi a letto con qualcuno non lo lasceresti perchè andresti a stare peggio

Il grassetto la dice lunga sulla tua incapacità di pensare a te senza un uomo. Lavorerei su questo


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ho riflettuto su questo tuo post e ti ringrazio per averlo scritto. E' molto duro, ma è saggio.
> Quello che ho evidenziato è quello che sta succedendo e lo capisco.
> 
> Però, ci sono delle precisazioni da fare.
> ...


Però abbi pazienza da quel che racconti mi sembra che il "bastone" ovvero il tuo modo di urlare il dolore a lui non faccia ne caldo ne freddo, sicché cambia bastone


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Però abbi pazienza da quel che racconti mi sembra che il "bastone" ovvero il tuo modo di urlare il dolore a lui non faccia ne caldo ne freddo, sicché cambia bastone


:up:


----------



## Carola (28 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembrava chiaro, invece sbagliavo.
> Il fatto che uno solo dei due sia percettore di reddito costruisce di per sé un rapporto di dipendenza, perché chi non ha reddito proprio dipende per il proprio sostentamento dall'altro.


Purtroppo questo è assolutamente vero
Unica certezza che ho nella mia vita e che spero assorba mia figlia è quella di essere economicamente indipendenti !
Sempre


----------



## Carola (28 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> In questo senso è ovvio e si capisce. Contestualizzato non si capisce cosa intendi. Lei dipende economicamente da lui al pari di lui che dipende  per altri versi quali i lavori casalinghi, da lei.
> La dipendenza è biunivoca in quanto non esiste solo quella economica. Mi sembrava altrettanto chiaro, invece sbagliavo.



Ma un paio di mutande sei sempre in grado di lavartele così come togliere la
Polvere
Ricrearti un'indipendenza economica un attimo più complicato
C'è poco da fare chi non lavora si sente automaticamente in una posizione di debolezza a meno che non sia ricco di suo


----------



## Carola (28 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo che non mi basta...può bastare ad una persona che si è sempre completata nell'amore?
> Ma allora?
> Suggerimenti pratici?



Diletta scusami io capisco capisco anche i tuoi tentativi di salvarlo guarda quando si ama si diventa dei guerrieri 

MaDopo tutti questi anni perché non ti separi ?
Io credo che potresti rinascere


----------



## Carola (28 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> E cosa cavolo risolvo?
> Che vado nel peggio: io da sola a gestire tutto quanto, figlia adolescente per prima.
> 
> La mia sola salvezza emotiva sarebbe di innamorarmi ancora...


Io non legherri  la salvezza ad un altro uomo altrimenti sei punto a capo

 di adolescenti ne gestisco tre da sola al momento (ok altra situazione forse economica aiuti d'accordo )
Ma io credo che tu potresti farcela 
Almeno prova!

Se non altro sarebbe un segnale al posto di quel L bastone "che mi dà idea non abbia effetto su tuo marito


----------



## Anonimo1523 (28 Gennaio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Mai un paio di mutande sei sempre in grado di lavartele così come togliere la
> Polvere
> Ricrearti un'indioendenza economica un attimo più complicato
> C'è poco da fare chi non lavora si ente automaticamente in una posizione di debolezza a meno che non sia ricco di suo


Quoto. Questo è un discorso che mi trova d'accordo completamente. Spero che tu ti sia letto il pregresso e che abbia capito che non è in questi termini l'oggetto della discussione, tant'è che ho detto che non è così semplice dire ad una persona lascia tutto e vattene o caccialo. E poi? Va a dormire e mangiare a casa di chi glielo ha suggerito? Ho semplicemente detto a lei quello che farei io. Se decide di restare non può esimersi dal minimo che si richiede in una convivenza, ovvero di contribuire per propria parte che nel suo caso di casalinga sono i lavori domestici.


----------



## Carola (28 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Quoto. Questo è un discorso che mi trova d'accordo completamente. Spero che tu ti sia letto il pregresso e che abbia capito che non è in questi termini l'oggetto della discussione, tant'è che ho detto che non è così semplice dire ad una persona lascia tutto e vattene o caccialo. E poi? Va a dormire e mangiare a casa di chi glielo ha suggerito? Ho semplicemente detto a lei quello che farei io. Se decide di restare non può esimersi dal minimo che si richiede in una convivenza, ovvero di contribuire per propria parte che nel suo caso di casalinga sono i lavori domestici.


Io non sono d accordo e mi Rifiuterei di lavare la mutanda a Chi mi manca di rispetto 

Lei sarà pure "mantenuta" da lui ma ne ha pieno diritto comportandosi mi pare in maniera corretta 
Lui no quindi olio di gomito e andare ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Quoto. Questo è un discorso che mi trova d'accordo completamente. Spero che tu ti sia letto il pregresso e che abbia capito che non è in questi termini l'oggetto della discussione, tant'è che ho detto che non è così semplice dire ad una persona lascia tutto e vattene o caccialo. E poi? Va a dormire e mangiare a casa di chi glielo ha suggerito? Ho semplicemente detto a lei quello che farei io. Se decide di restare non può esimersi dal minimo che si richiede in una convivenza, ovvero di contribuire per propria parte che nel suo caso di casalinga sono i lavori domestici.


Ma certo. Che si mette a fare, la bohemienne? Se si resta assieme la gestione pratica non è che può essere stravolta. A meno che non si facciano quelle robe da telefilm americano che si divide la casa in due.
Cavolo c'entrano le camicie? Se non vuole stirargli più le camicie va a vivere per i cavoli suoi. Oppure si mantiene da sola.
Non si va in chiesa stando a casa, così dicono dalle mie parti.


----------



## Carola (28 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma certo. Che si mette a fare, la bohemienne? Se si resta assieme la gestione pratica non è che può essere stravolta. A meno che non si facciano quelle robe da telefilm americano che si divide la casa in due.
> Cavolo c'entrano le camicie? Se non vuole stirargli più le camicie va a vivere per i cavoli suoi. Oppure si mantiene da sola.
> Non si va in chiesa stando a casa, così dicono dalle mie parti.


Ma...Non ho capito
Perché dovrebbe stirargli le camice?
Perché lui porta a casa uno stipendio ?
Così non gli cambia nulla a questo qui e sai che gli frega ... Andrà avanti così all infinito


----------



## Anonimo1523 (28 Gennaio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Io non sono d accordo e mi Rifiuterei di lavare la mutanda a Chi mi manca di rispetto
> 
> Lei sarà pure "mantenuta" da lui ma ne ha pieno diritto comportandosi mi pare in maniera corretta
> Lui no quindi olio di gomito e andare ...


Ma non si tratta di lavare la mutande ... la convivenza è altro. Detta così ... anche il sesso è l'inserimento di un pezzo di carne in un altro. Allora lui esce alle sette e rientra alle 19. Cosa dovrebbe fare? Correre al supermercato (magari sporco, che ne so se lavora in ufficio o fa il meccanico o il muratore), acquistare la cena ... non aggiungo tutto il resto, semplifico. .... fare da mangiare e preparare anche per lei. E lei? Dalle ore sette alle ore 21 che dovrebbe fare?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (28 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma certo. Che si mette a fare, la bohemienne? Se si resta assieme la gestione pratica non è che può essere stravolta. A meno che non si facciano quelle robe da telefilm americano che si divide la casa in due.
> Cavolo c'entrano le camicie? Se non vuole stirargli più le camicie va a vivere per i cavoli suoi. Oppure si mantiene da sola.
> Non si va in chiesa stando a casa, così dicono dalle mie parti.


QUOTONE.  Io sto dicendo questo, altri no.


----------



## Carola (28 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ma non si tratta di lavare la mutande ... la convivenza è altro. Detta così ... anche il sesso è l'inserimento di un pezzo di carne in un altro. Allora lui esce alle sette e rientra alle 19. Cosa dovrebbe fare? Correre al supermercato (magari sporco, che ne so se lavora in ufficio o fa il meccanico o il muratore), acquistare la cena ... non aggiungo tutto il resto, semplifico. .... fare da mangiare e preparare anche per lei. E lei? Dalle ore sette alle ore 21 che dovrebbe fare?


ma tutto  questo è sacrosanto in un rapporto in cui i si rispetti e ci mancherebbe non fosse così

Qui miSembra sia venuto a mancare questo presupposto o sbaglio ?
lui si fa palesemente i cazzi suoi e lei se continua a fare come ha sempre fatto Questo col cavolo cambia registro la sua vita gli va benissimo proprio così 

Ma non esiste


----------



## Carola (28 Gennaio 2016)

Se poi si sta parlando  in linea generale circa la divisione dei compiti se uno lavora e altro
No allora si è corretto correttissimo si decide a priori come gestire la propria famiglia 
( quello che non è riuscito a me perché nel mio caso una donna casalinga sarebbe stata perfetta X mio marito invece non abbiamo trovato nessun equilibrio )


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> ma tutto  questo è sacrosanto in un rapporto in cui i si rispetti e ci mancherebbe non fosse così
> 
> Qui miSembra sia venuto a mancare questo presupposto o sbaglio ?
> lui si fa palesemente i cazzi suoi e lei se continua a fare come ha sempre fatto Questo col cavolo cambia registro la sua vita gli va benissimo proprio così
> ...


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Anonimo1523 (28 Gennaio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> ma tutto  questo è sacrosanto in un rapporto in cui i si rispetti e ci mancherebbe non fosse così
> 
> Qui miSembra sia venuto a mancare questo presupposto o sbaglio ?
> lui si fa palesemente i cazzi suoi e lei se continua a fare come ha sempre fatto Questo col cavolo cambia registro la sua vita gli va benissimo proprio così
> ...





farfalla ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:


Non esiste per te, non esiste per Farfalla, non esiste per molti ... esiste per altri. Sbri ha detto quello che dico io .... mille ragioni per andarsene o mandarlo via ... se resta, collabora. Altrimenti per quale motivo dovrebbe continuare a collaborare lui. Poi che decida cosa è meglio per lei. Ripeto ... se decide di restare,deve collaborare.


----------



## Carola (28 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non esiste per te, non esiste per Farfalla, non esiste per molti ... esiste per altri. Sbri ha detto quello che dico io .... mille ragioni per andarsene o mandarlo via ... se resta, collabora. Altrimenti per quale motivo dovrebbe continuare a collaborare lui. Poi che decida cosa è meglio per lei. Ripeto ... se decide di restare,deve collaborare.


Deve !

Non deve fare proprio niente che non voglia dal momento che lui doveva rusoettarla e non L ho ha fatto !!
Troppo comodo così  la colf gratis !
Allora lei potrebbe fare la colf X lui e lui la potrebbe stipendiare !

Tua moglie lavora anonimo ?

Mamma mia che mentalità


----------



## Carola (28 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non esiste per te, non esiste per Farfalla, non esiste per molti ... esiste per altri. Sbri ha detto quello che dico io .... mille ragioni per andarsene o mandarlo via ... se resta, collabora. Altrimenti per quale motivo dovrebbe continuare a collaborare lui. Poi che decida cosa è meglio per lei. Ripeto ... se decide di restare,deve collaborare.


Ah ...lui collabora perché gli sta bene così !!
E a chi no starebbe  bene se sei fatto in quel
Modo ?
La manna ha trovato !


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non esiste per te, non esiste per Farfalla, non esiste per molti ... esiste per altri. Sbri ha detto quello che dico io .... mille ragioni per andarsene o mandarlo via ... se resta, collabora. Altrimenti per quale motivo dovrebbe continuare a collaborare lui. Poi che decida cosa è meglio per lei. Ripeto ... se decide di restare,deve collaborare.


forse non mi sono spiegata. Non collaborare serve solo a Diletta a realizzare FORSE che se smette di esserle "utile" lui di lei non sa cosa farsene
Forse se ci sbatte la faccia lo realizza
E sono convinta anche io che lui se ne vada. Almeno abbiamo ottenuto che sta donna si libera di uno che la sta massacrando psicologicamente 
Perchè comodo fare i separati in casa se lei si comporta come sempre e lui continua a farsi i cazzi propri


----------



## Carola (28 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> forse non mi sono spiegata. Non collaborare serve solo a Diletta a realizzare FORSE che se smette di esserle "utile" lui di lei non sa cosa farsene
> Forse se ci sbatte la faccia lo realizza
> E sono convinta anche io che lui se ne vada. Almeno abbiamo ottenuto che sta donna si libera di uno che la sta massacrando psicologicamente
> Perchè comodo fare i separati in casa se lei si comporta come sempre e lui continua a farsi i cazzi propri



Appunto
Questo altrimenti non se ne va nemmeno con i lacrimogeni


----------



## Anonimo1523 (28 Gennaio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Deve !
> 
> Non deve fare proprio niente che non voglia dal momento che lui doveva rusoettarla e non L ho ha fatto !!
> Troppo comodo così  la colf gratis !
> ...


Forse non hai capito nulla o vuoi capire ciò che ti fa comodo. Chiudo quì, sicuramente non hai letto nulla di quello che ho scritto ed estrapoli una parola da un contesto di non so quanti post per dare un giudizio. Non mi interessa questo, io non giudico mai nessuno. Deve ... ecco il significato che Diletta coglie, altri discordanze,  ma tu hai interpretato disonestamente dando giudizi sulla mia persona .... significa che  io al suo posto mi sentirei in dovere di contribuire ai lavori domestici proprio perché altrimenti, non lavorando, mi sentirei e sarei di fatto una mantenuta essendo il presupposto del discorso sua permanenza nella casa e la convivenza.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (28 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> forse non mi sono spiegata. Non collaborare serve solo a Diletta a realizzare FORSE che se smette di esserle "utile" lui di lei non sa cosa farsene
> Forse se ci sbatte la faccia lo realizza
> E sono convinta anche io che lui se ne vada. Almeno abbiamo ottenuto che sta donna si libera di uno che la sta massacrando psicologicamente
> Perchè comodo fare i separati in casa se lei si comporta come sempre e lui continua a farsi i cazzi propri


Ho capito. Ti ho citata solo sul quoto e poco altro. E comunque il nostro rimane uno scambio di opinioni libero da giudizi sulla persona.


----------



## Carola (28 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Forse non hai capito nulla o vuoi capire ciò che ti fa comodo. Chiudo quì, sicuramente non hai letto nulla di quello che ho scritto ed estrapoli una parola da un contesto di non so quanti post per dare un giudizio. Non mi interessa questo, io non giudico mai nessuno. Deve ... ecco il significato che Diletta coglie, altri discordanze,  ma tu hai interpretato disonestamente dando giudizi sulla mia persona .... significa che  io al suo posto mi sentirei in dovere di contribuire ai lavori domestici proprio perché altrimenti, non lavorando, mi sentirei e sarei di fatto una mantenuta essendo il presupposto del discorso sua permanenza nella casa e la convivenza.


Ma scusami come puoi sentirti in dovere verso un uomo o donna che ti ha palesemente preso a schiffoni ( metaforicamente ) in faccia ???

A me proprio sfugge poi io ho un brutto carattere X carità ma davvero non riesco a capacitarmi 
Ma chi se ne frega se mi mantieni dopo tutti questi anni a te dedicati pirla!!( il marito non te )

Comunque si non riesco a leggere tutto ma mi sembra che questa donna debba liberarsi da sto pantano in cui è finita


----------



## Eratò (28 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> forse non mi sono spiegata. Non collaborare serve solo a Diletta a realizzare FORSE che se smette di esserle "utile" lui di lei non sa cosa farsene
> Forse se ci sbatte la faccia lo realizza
> E sono convinta anche io che lui se ne vada. Almeno abbiamo ottenuto che sta donna si libera di uno che la sta massacrando psicologicamente
> Perchè comodo fare i separati in casa se lei si comporta come sempre e lui continua a farsi i cazzi propri





Carola ha detto:


> Appunto
> Questo altrimenti non se ne va nemmeno con i lacrimogeni


Ma diletta non vuole che lui se ne vada... E questo è il motivo per cui si tormenta l'anima. Lo vuole ma lo vuole diverso.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma diletta non vuole che lui se ne vada... E questo è il motivo per cui si tormenta l'anima. Lo vuole ma lo vuole diverso.


e lo so.....purtroppo


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2016)

*Carola*



Carola ha detto:


> Ma scusami come puoi sentirti in dovere verso un uomo o donna che ti ha palesemente preso a schiffoni ( metaforicamente ) in faccia ???
> 
> A me proprio sfugge poi io ho un brutto carattere X carità ma davvero non riesco a capacitarmi
> Ma chi se ne frega se mi mantieni dopo tutti questi anni a te dedicati pirla!!( il marito non te )
> ...


Io condivido quasi tutto.
Quello che non capite è che diletta vede quel pantano come il suo pantano.E deve trasformarlo in oasi.La rana di quel pantano,deve diventare il principe azzurro,deve salvarlo,e poco importa se la rana di quel pantano...gli mette le corna da quando erano fidanzati....!
Perchè le persone agiscono anche per come le abitui ad agire.
Questo è il piccolo grande mondo di diletta,un insetto troppo fragile per bucare la ragnatela,e con il tempo quella ragnatela diventa il tuo piccolo grande mondo....alla fine quella ragnatela è anche rassicurante..se ci sei finita da giovane...forse ti spaventa più la liberta che c'è intorno quella ragnatela,ti spaventa più l'ignoto.
Vabbè...io scrivo così,senza impegno...ma dentro sto forum che cazzo potete capire?scusate l'intervento troppo profondo.


----------



## disincantata (28 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> forse non mi sono spiegata. Non collaborare serve solo a Diletta a realizzare FORSE che se smette di esserle "utile" lui di lei non sa cosa farsene
> Forse se ci sbatte la faccia lo realizza
> E sono convinta anche io che lui se ne vada. Almeno abbiamo ottenuto che sta donna si libera di uno che la sta massacrando psicologicamente
> Perchè comodo fare i separati in casa se lei si comporta come sempre e lui continua a farsi i cazzi propri



Vero.  Metterlo alla prova, per mesi, senza preparargli neppure il caffe'.  Per vedere se ha voglia di restare in famiglia e soprattutto con lei o se ci resta perche' e' un comodo parcheggio serale e magari pure alla sera si fa i fatti suoi su fb o chat o email alle amiche.

Il rischio come ha scritto Brunetta e' che tra qualche anno se lo possa ritrovare con la pressione alta, il colesterolo o il diabete e da curare, mavvaffanculo prima no?

Dopo il 60 e messi male e' facile diventare fedeli, ma se prima hai fatto il pirla per decenni non me ne puo' fregare di meno di averti tra i piedi.

Non credo  manchino molti anni ai 60 al marito di Diletta. 

Tenerlo in questo  condizioni può significare mangiare bile per anni tra qualche anno, come non ne avesse  gia' mangiata abbastanza. 

IO vedo una sola alternativa alla separazione,  staccarsene al 100% mentalmente e cercare   altrove affetto e complicita'.


Per le mutande lo stiro e pulizie una donna di servizio.  

La vita si può sempre semplificare basta desiderarlo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Gennaio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma scusami come puoi sentirti in dovere verso un uomo o donna che ti ha palesemente preso a schiffoni ( metaforicamente ) in faccia ???
> 
> A me proprio sfugge poi io ho un brutto carattere X carità ma davvero non riesco a capacitarmi
> Ma chi se ne frega se mi mantieni dopo tutti questi anni a te dedicati pirla!!( il marito non te )
> ...


diritti e doveri vanno assieme.
Nessuno costringe a Diletta a mollare il marito.
Anzi il marito scongiurava l'ipotesi.
E nessuno la costringe a rimanere.
Lui l'ha mica chiusa in casa.
Ora, la guerra delle camicie, oltre che essere una cosa abbastanza grottesca, si rivela un boomerang. 
Perchè la dipendenza è reciproca: se smette uno di fare la sua parte, poi legittimamente può smettere pure l'altro.
io non sto mica parteggiando per lui, ma come cazzo fai a chiedere i soldi per un cappotto o qualsiasi cosa ad un uomo a cui stai facendo la guerra?
Cioè, praticamente, è attuabile una roba del genere?
Secondo me è assurdo sul piano pratico e non fa che inasprire una situazione che è già ai minimi sindacali di accettabilità, anzi sotto.
Ma sta gente deve arrivare a sputarsi in faccia o deve arrivare ad una situazione accettabile per entrambi?


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> diritti e doveri vanno assieme.
> Nessuno costringe a Diletta a mollare il marito.
> Anzi il marito scongiurava l'ipotesi.
> E nessuno la costringe a rimanere.
> ...


continuo a condividere sbriciolata che trovo lucida e pratica .che senso ha , soprattutto a questo punto della situazione ,una guerra così insensata ?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> continuo a condividere sbriciolata che trovo lucida e pratica .che senso ha , soprattutto a questo punto della situazione ,una guerra così insensata ?


Boh io non la vedo come una guerra
Se siamo separati in casa ognuno fa per se. 
Se stiamo ricostruendo ricostruiamo in due
Altrimenti accetti che lui faccia la sua vita e tu continui come se nulla fosse. Leggermente umiliante.


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Vero.  Metterlo alla prova, per mesi, senza preparargli neppure il caffe'.  Per vedere se ha voglia di restare in famiglia e soprattutto con lei o se ci resta perche' e' un comodo parcheggio serale e magari pure alla sera si fa i fatti suoi su fb o chat o email alle amiche.
> 
> Il rischio come ha scritto Brunetta e' che tra qualche anno se lo possa ritrovare con la pressione alta, il colesterolo o il diabete e da curare, mavvaffanculo prima no?
> 
> ...


non vi seguo, a parte il fatto che personalmente non riuscirei a vivere in un contesto di questo tipo.trovo che siano altre le scelte da fare e sempre su un piano di dialogo diretto e carte in tavola


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Boh io non la vedo come una guerra
> Se siamo separati in casa ognuno fa per se.
> Se stiamo ricostruendo ricostruiamo in due
> Altrimenti accetti che lui faccia la sua vita e tu continui come se nulla fosse. Leggermente umiliante.


le umiliazioni sono altre.
almeno che ,e questo lo troverei fantastico ma poco probabile purtroppo alla luce della situazione attuale, diletta non trovi un lavoro indipendente.
questo sì che cercherei con tutta la forza di fare


----------



## Anonimo1523 (28 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> diritti e doveri vanno assieme.
> Nessuno costringe a Diletta a mollare il marito.
> Anzi il marito scongiurava l'ipotesi.
> E nessuno la costringe a rimanere.
> ...


Quoto.  È  ciò che sto dicendo da tempo immemorabile.


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2016)

anche perché partiamo dal principio che diletta in casa lavori e non sbrighi faccende per sottomissione


----------



## Mary The Philips (28 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo che non mi basta...può bastare ad una persona che si è sempre completata nell'amore?
> Ma allora?
> Suggerimenti pratici?




Ti sei completata in un'illusione, nell'illusione di un amore che si è rivelato essere fatto d'altro.

Ti puoi barcamenare quanto vuoi, e l'hai fatto e lo stai facendo, girando intorno al cuore del problema, ma l'accettazione di quella che è la tua coppia è il passo principale. Il resto viene di conseguenza. Quello che ti potrebbe bastare è vivere la tua vita, tua, nella limpidezza che auspichi e che meriti, e ciò è possibile solo senza di lui. Non è la fine del mondo, in qualche modo si fa sempre e quanto guadagneresti in termini di aria pulita da respirare, di apertura di ogni alveolo dei tuoi polmoni, non puoi neanche immaginarlo. Lo so che ti sembra impossibile allo stato attuale, ma considera che potresti solo rimpiangere di avere perso anni preziosi della tua vita dietro al nulla, o al conclamato a vederla da un'altra prospettiva, e lì potresti anche fare fatica a perdonarti di esserti consumata su questa giostra infinita ignorando il potere  che hai in mano di spegnere l'interruttore. Ma evidentemente così dev'essere per te: vuoi sprecarti così. E' la tua vita, puoi farne quello che vuoi


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Boh io non la vedo come una guerra
> Se siamo separati in casa ognuno fa per se.
> Se stiamo ricostruendo ricostruiamo in due
> Altrimenti accetti che lui faccia la sua vita e tu continui come se nulla fosse. Leggermente umiliante.


Farfalla abbi pazienza: come fa lei a fare per sè se non lavora?
Non si può essere autonomi. Non critico la scelta di una donna di dedicarsi alla famiglia, ma è una scelta che io non ho fatto esattamente per mantenere la mia autonomia.
E comunque una donna che si dedica alla famiglia fa un lavoro che pur non remunerato contribuisce all'economia di una famiglia.
Ma se smetti di fare la tua parte non puoi pretendere che l'altro continui a fare la sua.
Cosa fa, pretende di essere mantenuta in nome di cosa? Perchè è uno stronzo? Se l'è sposato lei, e può sempre rimediare. 
Poi adesso? alla luce di una scoperta avvenuta nel 2007? ma che senso ha?
La prima cosa che direi io se fossi in suo marito sarebbe: benissimo, mi prendo una colf per lavare e stirare le MIE camicie e per preparare da mangiare per ME, purtroppo dovrai tenerne conto la prossima volta che ti vuoi comprare un paio di scarpe.
E se non sono miliardari non è una minaccia, è quello che resta da fare.


----------



## disincantata (28 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> non vi seguo, a parte il fatto che personalmente non riuscirei a vivere in un contesto di questo tipo.trovo che siano altre le scelte da fare e sempre su un piano di dialogo diretto e carte in tavola



Dialogo diretto e carte in tavola con uno  ,che ha tradito per 20 anni e  continua a mentire? ????

Gli ha dato mile occasioni in questi 4 o 5 anni per cambiare e dimostrarle di amarla mah


----------



## Carola (28 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> continuo a condividere sbriciolata che trovo lucida e pratica .che senso ha , soprattutto a questo punto della situazione ,una guerra così insensata ?


Allorq che se ne vada 
Vediamo con che soldi però 
Io spero lui accetti e faccia il suo dovere senza farle trovare ancora ulteriormente lungo


----------



## Carola (28 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> le umiliazioni sono altre.
> almeno che ,e questo lo troverei fantastico ma poco probabile purtroppo alla luce della situazione attuale, diletta non trovi un lavoro indipendente.
> questo sì che cercherei con tutta la forza di fare


Quoto

Diletta se sei del nord est /ovest scrivimi
Mi occupo in parte di quello trovare lavoro ...


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dialogo diretto e carte in tavola con uno  ,che ha tradito per 20 anni e  continua a mentire? ????
> 
> Gli ha dato mile occasioni in questi 4 o 5 anni per cambiare e dimostrarle di amarla mah


ah beh ma non è non stirando le camicie che ti riscatti.


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> *Allorq che se ne vada *
> Vediamo con che soldi però
> Io spero lui accetti e faccia il suo dovere senza farle trovare ancora ulteriormente lungo


ma và?


----------



## disincantata (28 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah beh ma non è non stirando le camicie che ti riscatti.



Certo, meglio rotolare nel letto con un altro a sto punto ahahahahahah


----------



## Carola (28 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma và?


Deve avere dei soldi per farlo


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Deve avere dei soldi per farlo


Sì


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Certo, meglio rotolare nel letto con un altro a sto punto ahahahahahah


Non è che ci veda molto da ridere. Non lo farà mai


----------



## disincantata (28 Gennaio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Deve avere dei soldi per farlo



Prima di tutto deve avere la forza e la voglia.  Lui non fa l'operaio, sarebbe tenuto a mantenere  casa figlie e pure lei nella loro situazione,  perche' un GIUDICE puo' pure invitarla a cercare un lavoro,  ma trovarlo   a 50 anni e senza  esperienza.  

 IL PRIMO PASSO  e' toglierselo completamente dal cuore e dalla mente.  Il nulla.  Il resto segue.


----------



## disincantata (28 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> Non è che ci veda molto da ridere. Non lo farà mai



Mai dire mai nella vita.


----------



## Diletta (28 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> E allora cosa indaghi a fare?
> Tanto anche se lo becchi a letto con qualcuno non lo lasceresti perchè andresti a stare peggio
> 
> Il grassetto la dice lunga sulla tua incapacità di pensare a te senza un uomo. Lavorerei su questo




Non riesco proprio a farmi capire...
E' la mia persona che mi chiede di essere risarcita in qualche modo.
Quale?
Facendogli vedere quell'evidenza che lui nega e per la quale confonde le carte.
E poi perché, con quell'evidenza, mi proteggerei dai suoi tentativi manipolatori.
Questi sono i due motivi e sono entrambi importanti per me, l'uno per l'altro.


----------



## Diletta (28 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> diritti e doveri vanno assieme.
> Nessuno costringe a Diletta a mollare il marito.
> Anzi il marito scongiurava l'ipotesi.
> E nessuno la costringe a rimanere.
> ...



Prima di tutto:
non devo chiedere nessun soldo per comprarmi quello voglio.
Abbiamo due bancomat e conto cointestato, quindi il problema non si pone.

La famiglia è come una piccola azienda dove i "soci" devono fare la loro parte, collaborando ciascuno e non ci vedo niente di strano...


----------



## Diletta (28 Gennaio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> ma tutto  questo è sacrosanto in un rapporto in cui i si rispetti e ci mancherebbe non fosse così
> 
> Qui miSembra sia venuto a mancare questo presupposto o sbaglio ?
> *lui si fa palesemente i cazzi suoi* e lei se continua a fare come ha sempre fatto Questo col cavolo cambia registro la sua vita gli va benissimo proprio così
> ...


Ma cosa intendi esattamente per farsi i cazzi suoi?
Vorrei vedere se è lo stesso che intendo io.


----------



## Diletta (28 Gennaio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ti sei completata in un'illusione, nell'illusione di un amore che si è rivelato essere fatto d'altro.
> 
> Ti puoi barcamenare quanto vuoi, e l'hai fatto e lo stai facendo, girando intorno al cuore del problema, ma l'accettazione di quella che è la tua coppia è il passo principale. Il resto viene di conseguenza. Quello che ti potrebbe bastare è vivere la tua vita, tua, nella limpidezza che auspichi e che meriti, e ciò è possibile solo senza di lui. Non è la fine del mondo, in qualche modo si fa sempre e quanto guadagneresti in termini di aria pulita da respirare, di apertura di ogni alveolo dei tuoi polmoni, non puoi neanche immaginarlo. Lo so che ti sembra impossibile allo stato attuale, ma considera che potresti solo rimpiangere di avere perso anni preziosi della tua vita dietro al nulla, o al conclamato a vederla da un'altra prospettiva, e lì potresti anche fare fatica a perdonarti di esserti consumata su questa giostra infinita ignorando il potere  che hai in mano di spegnere l'interruttore. Ma evidentemente così dev'essere per te: *vuoi sprecarti così.* E' la tua vita, puoi farne quello che vuoi



Ma io non voglio sprecarmi così...altrimenti non starei qui a parlarne.


----------



## Carola (28 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma cosa intendi esattamente per farsi i cazzi suoi?
> Vorrei vedere se è lo stesso che intendo io.


Tradirti
Farsi la sua vita

Comunque non renderti felice e amata


----------



## Diletta (28 Gennaio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Tradirti
> Farsi la sua vita
> 
> Comunque non renderti felice e amata



E se fosse stato davvero solo uno scivolone e il resto solo un concorso di circostanze avverse?
Butterei via tutto per un incidente di percorso in tanti anni...
Ma non può essere: troppi comportamenti contraddittori.    
Sto impazzendo.


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> E se fosse stato davvero solo uno scivolone e il resto solo un concorso di circostanze avverse?
> Butterei via tutto per un incidente di percorso in tanti anni...
> Ma non può essere: troppi comportamenti contraddittori.
> *Sto impazzendo*.


e forse noi non ti aiutiamo, anzi
solo tu però lo guardi negli occhi.....ti ama o non ti ama.a domanda diretta cosa dice?


----------



## brenin (28 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> E se fosse stato davvero solo uno scivolone e il resto solo un concorso di circostanze avverse?
> Butterei via tutto per un incidente di percorso in tanti anni...
> Ma non può essere: troppi comportamenti contraddittori.
> Sto impazzendo.


Scusa,mi è venuta un'idea stravagante.... prova a prendere un foglio di carta ed a scrivere da una parte le prove concrete ( se ce ne sono o perlomeno quelle che tu reputi tali ) e dall'altra le cose o comportamenti che ti hanno dato da sospettare. Fatto questo, a parti rovesciate, cosa pensi farebbe tuo marito ?


----------



## disincantata (28 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> E se fosse stato davvero solo uno scivolone e il resto solo un concorso di circostanze avverse?
> Butterei via tutto per un incidente di percorso in tanti anni...
> Ma non può essere: troppi comportamenti contraddittori.
> Sto impazzendo.



Calma cara.  E'  importante solo sapere che non abbia piu' sbandato o come si comporta con te?


----------



## oro.blu (28 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io condivido quasi tutto.
> Quello che non capite è che diletta vede quel pantano come il suo pantano.E deve trasformarlo in oasi.La rana di quel pantano,deve diventare il principe azzurro,deve salvarlo,e poco importa se la rana di quel pantano...gli mette le corna da quando erano fidanzati....!
> Perchè le persone agiscono anche per come le abitui ad agire.
> *Questo è il piccolo grande mondo di diletta,un insetto troppo fragile per bucare la ragnatela,e con il tempo quella ragnatela diventa il tuo piccolo grande mondo....alla fine quella ragnatela è anche rassicurante..se ci sei finita da giovane...forse ti spaventa più la liberta che c'è intorno quella ragnatela,ti spaventa più l'ignoto*.
> Vabbè...io scrivo così,senza impegno...ma dentro sto forum che cazzo potete capire?scusate l'intervento troppo profondo.


:quoto:  io addietro avevo fatto un altra metafora, ma il senso è lo stesso.


----------



## Mary The Philips (28 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non riesco proprio a farmi capire...
> E' la mia persona che mi chiede di essere risarcita in qualche modo.
> Quale?
> Facendogli vedere quell'evidenza che lui nega e per la quale confonde le carte.
> ...


Se tu prendessi atto per conto tuo di cose palesemente evidenti all'esterno non avresti bisogno nè di essere risarcita da lui nè di proteggerti ulteriormente. Sempre da lui. Semplicemente perchè lui non lo vorresti più nella tua vita.



Diletta ha detto:


> Ma io non voglio sprecarmi così...altrimenti non starei qui a parlarne.


E parlandone cosa stai creando per te? Alibi per cercare di vivere meglio, per superare, per trovare una quadra senza spostare nulla di sostanziale, per impiegare il tempo che prima spendevi nell'amore, aggrovigiandoti ora intorno ad una sim, dopo appresso ad una password e così via. Sono dettagli, Dile, solo dettagli che parlano un'unica lingua che tu conosci secondo me, ma che ti ostini a far finta di non saper decodificare.


----------



## Diletta (28 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Calma cara.  *E'  importante solo sapere che non abbia piu' sbandato *o come si comporta con te?



Io mi sento che ha sbandato altre volte, credo non in questo ultimo periodo, ma l'ha fatto.
Perché, altrimenti mi avrebbe raccontato delle bugie madornali, se non per salvarsi il culo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Prima di tutto:
> non devo chiedere nessun soldo per comprarmi quello voglio.
> Abbiamo due bancomat e conto cointestato, quindi il problema non si pone.
> 
> La famiglia è come una piccola azienda dove i "soci" devono fare la loro parte, collaborando ciascuno e non ci vedo niente di strano...



Ma infatti non dicevo a te. Mica hai detto tu che fai la guerra delle camicie.


----------



## Mary The Philips (28 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> E se fosse stato davvero solo uno scivolone e il resto solo un concorso di circostanze avverse?
> Butterei via tutto per un incidente di percorso in tanti anni...
> Ma non può essere: troppi comportamenti contraddittori.
> Sto impazzendo.


Dunque se si fosse trattato di un unico "scivolone", come lo chiami tu, ti starebbe bene la mancanza di complicità, di dialogo, il suo non corrispondere comunque alla tua idea di relazione e tutte le altre cose inesistenti che hai detto di lui? 

Le risposte te le dai da sola e sono tutte fra le righe di quanto scrivi. Ti stai aggrappando ad un'illusione con le unghie e con i denti, ma a questo punto cosa ti costa dare il compito di dirimere il tuo unico dubbio ad un investigatore privato? Io lo farei senza se e senza ma. Pensa che sto meditando di farlo nonostante sappia tutto dello "scivolone" di mio marito (ah, si fosse spaccato le corna lui :rotfl solo per curiosità, per sapere se c'è altro, sempre di quella storia che mi sfugge. E' solo un'idea balorda, lo so, però ogni tanto ci penso. Come fai a non prendere in considerazione la faccenda tu, non so.


----------



## Diletta (28 Gennaio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Se tu prendessi atto per conto tuo di cose palesemente evidenti all'esterno non avresti bisogno nè di essere risarcita da lui nè *di proteggerti ulteriormente*. Sempre da lui. Semplicemente perchè lui non lo vorresti più nella tua vita.
> 
> 
> 
> E parlandone cosa stai creando per te? Alibi per cercare di vivere meglio, per superare, per trovare una quadra senza spostare nulla di sostanziale, per impiegare il tempo che prima spendevi nell'amore, aggrovigiandoti ora intorno ad una sim, dopo appresso ad una password e così via. Sono dettagli, Dile, solo dettagli che parlano un'unica lingua che tu conosci secondo me, ma che ti ostini a far finta di non saper decodificare.




Lo so che può essere incomprensibile...ma devo proteggermi perché ho un po' (non troppo, ma c'è) di timore che lui mi "ricompri" in qualche modo facendomi venire dubbi amletici.
Ancora una piccola parte di me non crede a quello che ho scoperto essere lui.


----------



## disincantata (28 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lo so che può essere incomprensibile...ma devo proteggermi perché ho un po' (non troppo, ma c'è) di timore che lui mi "ricompri" in qualche modo facendomi venire dubbi amletici.
> Ancora una piccola parte di me non crede a quello che ho scoperto essere lui.



Ti ricompra se  vuoi  essere ricomprata.


----------



## Diletta (28 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> e forse noi non ti aiutiamo, anzi
> solo tu però lo guardi negli occhi.....ti ama o non ti ama.a domanda diretta cosa dice?




Non ce la faccio proprio a chiederglielo, è da anni che non posso, evito almeno questo "teatrino".


----------



## Anonimo1523 (28 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io mi sento che ha sbandato altre volte, credo non in questo ultimo periodo, ma l'ha fatto.
> Perché, altrimenti mi avrebbe raccontato delle bugie madornali, se non per salvarsi il culo?


Sei in una fase dove la presa coscienza della situazione sta prendendo il sopravvento. Resisti. Valuta le cose per quello che sono, chiediti cosa vuoi realmente tu, e decidi. Oramai non puoi cambiare il passato ma puoi vivere il presente e pensare al futuro.  Dirti resta con lui, vattene, lascialo, sono tutte cose che lasciano il tempo che trovano. Valuta tu, tu lo conosci, tu conosci la tua situazione, tu sei l'unica che può e deve vivere la tua vita. Ognuno di noi può dire la propria, darti consigli, dirti come si sarebbe comportato al posto tuo. Nessuno, però,  meglio di te può sapere queste cose, conoscere le situazioni di partenza, il vissuto, le situazioni attuali e decidere per te, ovviamente. Calma e piano piano le decisioni le prenderai ... in un senso o nell'altro.


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



oro.blu ha detto:


> :quoto:  io addietro avevo fatto un altra metafora, ma il senso è lo stesso.


Io addietro...ti faccio tutte le metafore che vuoi....:rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (28 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io mi sento che ha sbandato altre volte, credo non in questo ultimo periodo, ma l'ha fatto.
> Perché, altrimenti mi avrebbe raccontato delle bugie madornali, se non per salvarsi il culo?



Quindi e' piu quello che non gli perdoni.  Aver sbandato ancora e non avertelo detto.  

E cosa vuoi fare per avere le prove?


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio proprio a chiederglielo, è da anni che non posso, evito almeno questo "teatrino".


teatrino è quello che fai cercando prove di nascosto facendoti del male.affrontalo ma come si deve


----------



## Diletta (28 Gennaio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Dunque se si fosse trattato di un unico "scivolone", come lo chiami tu, ti starebbe bene la mancanza di complicità, di dialogo, il suo non corrispondere comunque alla tua idea di relazione e tutte le altre cose inesistenti che hai detto di lui?
> 
> Le risposte te le dai da sola e sono tutte fra le righe di quanto scrivi. Ti stai aggrappando ad un'illusione con le unghie e con i denti, ma a questo punto cosa ti costa dare il compito di dirimere il tuo unico dubbio ad un investigatore privato? Io lo farei senza se e senza ma. Pensa che sto meditando di farlo nonostante sappia tutto dello "scivolone" di mio marito (ah, si fosse spaccato le corna lui :rotfl solo per curiosità, per sapere se c'è altro, sempre di quella storia che mi sfugge. E' solo un'idea balorda, lo so, però ogni tanto ci penso. Come fai a non prendere in considerazione la faccenda tu, non so.



Allora, vuoto il sacco anch'io:
la sim è in mano ad un tecnico per vedere se c'è la possibilità di recuperare qualcosa. Mi basterebbe un frammento di un sms...
E' già qualche giorno, non ci credo molto perché mi ha già avvisato della difficoltà che comporta un'operazione del genere, però...
Mi sento un pochino ridicola perché il fatto di aver trovato robe solo sue e, soprattutto, successive alla scadenza della mia sim, perché era mia, dice già abbastanza...
Oppure, potrei anche rivolgermi ad un investigatore o ad un avvocato perché sono in presenza di una sim a me intestata che può essere stata riattivata dopo la scadenza e a mia insaputa.
Non è proprio roba da poco...


----------



## Mary The Philips (28 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lo so che può essere incomprensibile...ma devo proteggermi perché ho un po' (non troppo, ma c'è) di timore che lui mi "ricompri" in qualche modo facendomi venire dubbi amletici.
> *Ancora una piccola parte di me non crede a quello che ho scoperto essere lui.*


Esattamente. Non vuoi crederci. Non puoi crederci.

So di cosa parli perchè col mio primo marito sono stata anni nel limbo del "ma magari sono solo strampalate coincidenze, ma magari sono io che fantastico". Ma magari un cazzo, Dile. Era tutto spalmato davanti ai miei occhi e non potevo crederci che l'uomo che avevo sposato fosse davvero capace di scopare con una sconosciuta con me a qualche centinaia di metri, messa al palo in attesa con una scusa che avrebbe fatto ridere i polli, ma non me. Che fosse capace di avere relazioni con persone che frequentavano casa nostra, alle quali facevo il caffè e offrivo i dolcetti. Non potevo credere alle mie sensazioni, a quegli sguardi complici che intuivo e che catalogavo come elucubrazioni da donna innamorata e gelosa, non potevo credere alle mie orecchie e ai miei occhi. E non ci credevo. E quando mi sono separata ho scoperto che quella era solo la punta dell'iceberg, che sotto c'era un abisso di squallore infinito che neanche ho voluto poi sondare fino in fondo. Non dico che la tua situazione sia come la mia di tanti anni fa, ma cazzarola Dile, almeno io avevo dalla mia l'ingenuità della gioventù e il nulla intorno che mi spingesse ad aprire gli occhi e ad indagare, se non altro per sapere cosa fare della mia vita.. Tu sei grande e intelligente, hai cultura e garbo, e modi, e secondo me sei anche bella, che cazzo ci fai in quella palude in cui ti ha ficcata lui? Ma qualcuno dal vivo che ti vuole bene davvero che ti prenda fisicamente per le spalle e ti appiccichi al muro e ti urli di consegnarti a quella che senti sia la verità, costi quel che costi, non ce l'hai? Forse, se io avessi avuto la fortuna di avere qualcuno che tenesse davvero a me, non avrei sprecato tanti anni della mia vita dietro all'illusione del "ma forse non è quel che sembra".


----------



## Diletta (28 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> teatrino è quello che fai cercando prove di nascosto facendoti del male.affrontalo ma come si deve



Affrontato tante volte ultimamente...è un muro di gomma, indifferenza totale.
Mi lascia parlare, parlare e il mio è un monologo. Mentre gli parlo lui addirittura accende la tele...ed è lì che mi parte l'embolo...


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Affrontato tante volte ultimamente...è un muro di gomma, indifferenza totale.
> Mi lascia parlare, parlare e il mio è un monologo. Mentre gli parlo lui addirittura accende la tele...ed è lì che mi parte l'embolo...


ci credo.
vai via, prendi la porta e vai da tua madre, da un'amica ma almeno per un po' deve capire che non parli a vuoto e ritornerai solo quando è in grado di ascoltare e parlare.
così impazzisci veramente


----------



## Mary The Philips (28 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Affrontato tante volte ultimamente...è un muro di gomma, indifferenza totale.
> Mi lascia parlare, parlare e il mio è un monologo. Mentre gli parlo lui addirittura accende la tele...ed è lì che mi parte l'embolo...


Porca puttana Dile. Porca puttana. 

Non ti deve partire l'embolo. Ti deve partire un solo vaffanculo. Uno e definitivo. E poi non deve avere più il piacere della tua presenza, delle tue parole, del tuo tutto. Deve assaggiare la tua assenza e finchè non gli fai questo regalo non si smuoverà nulla. Come fai a non capirlo?


----------



## disincantata (28 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora, vuoto il sacco anch'io:
> la sim è in mano ad un tecnico per vedere se c'è la possibilità di recuperare qualcosa. Mi basterebbe un frammento di un sms...
> E' già qualche giorno, non ci credo molto perché mi ha già avvisato della difficoltà che comporta un'operazione del genere, però...
> Mi sento un pochino ridicola perché il fatto di aver trovato robe solo sue e, soprattutto, successive alla scadenza della mia sim, perché era mia, dice già abbastanza...
> ...



E cosa gli farebbero????? Niente.  Sono ben altri i motivi per rivolgersi all'avvocato, ma prima di tutto devi volerlo.

Non sono esperta ma dicono si possa recuperare di tutto da quei maledetti cellulari.


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2016)

*Dile*

Tu parli e questo accende la tele...come classificheresti questo comportamento?


----------



## Mary The Philips (28 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Affrontato tante volte ultimamente...è un muro di gomma, indifferenza totale.
> Mi lascia parlare, parlare e il mio è un monologo. Mentre gli parlo lui addirittura accende la tele...ed è lì che mi parte l'embolo...


E cosa parli a fare? Cosa speri? Che interiorizzi quello che dici e che si faccia un esame di coscienza e che venga da te a vuotare il sacco? Toglitelo dalla testa, non lo farà mai. 

Questo è quello che intendevo qualche post fa per "sprecarti". Sprechi fiato, energie, lacrime, tempo per qualcuno che ti comunica che non vuole dialogare con te preferendo la voce della tele???? Ma te lo meriti? Lo vuoi? Se la risposta è no, perchè lo fai?


----------



## brenin (28 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci credo.
> vai via, prendi la porta e vai da tua madre, da un'amica ma almeno per un po' deve capire che non parli a vuoto e ritornerai solo quando è in grado di ascoltare e parlare.
> così impazzisci veramente


Straquoto,penso sia l'unica cosa da fare.


----------



## Carola (28 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> E se fosse stato davvero solo uno scivolone e il resto solo un concorso di circostanze avverse?
> Butterei via tutto per un incidente di percorso in tanti anni...
> Ma non può essere: troppi comportamenti contraddittori.
> Sto impazzendo.


Ma io non ho seguito bene 
Lui ha confessato suo tradimento ?
Lo hai beccato ?
E poi ri-beccato o il seguito sono supposizioni tue  ?
Lui come si è giustificato ?
Comportamenti contraddittori reali o tua immaginazione ?
A leggere commenti su altri pare che lui sia il classico furbetto 

Sei molto dolce diletta e fragile in questo momento ma  abbi cura anche di te stessa


----------



## Carola (28 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io mi sento che ha sbandato altre volte, credo non in questo ultimo periodo, ma l'ha fatto.
> Perché, altrimenti mi avrebbe raccontato delle bugie madornali, se non per salvarsi il culo?


Ma bugie di che tipo 
E come poi le giustificava ?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io condivido quasi tutto.
> Quello che non capite è che diletta vede quel pantano come il suo pantano.E deve trasformarlo in oasi.La rana di quel pantano,deve diventare il principe azzurro,deve salvarlo,e poco importa se la rana di quel pantano...gli mette le corna da quando erano fidanzati....!
> Perchè le persone agiscono anche per come le abitui ad agire.
> Questo è il piccolo grande mondo di diletta,un insetto troppo fragile per bucare la ragnatela,e con il tempo quella ragnatela diventa il tuo piccolo grande mondo....alla fine quella ragnatela è anche rassicurante..se ci sei finita da giovane...forse ti spaventa più la liberta che c'è intorno quella ragnatela,ti spaventa più l'ignoto.
> Vabbè...io scrivo così,senza impegno...ma dentro sto forum che cazzo potete capire?scusate l'intervento troppo profondo.


Non sai quanto apprezzo questi tuoi interventi.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ti tratta da vecchia ciabatta. Ti considera la moglie brontolona un po' fissata che non merita di essere rassicurata.
Fosse l'uomo più fedele del mondo, sarebbe infedele all'impegno di coppia.
Come moglie hai dei diritti! Prendi un avvocato donna e tosta! Il problema di lavarsi le mutande deve diventare il suo principale perché gli devono rimanere solo quelle!
Altro che dirti come faresti a vivere!


----------



## Ecate (28 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci credo.
> vai via, prendi la porta e vai da tua madre, da un'amica ma almeno per un po' deve capire che non parli a vuoto e ritornerai solo quando è in grado di ascoltare e parlare.
> così impazzisci veramente


Vero che è l'unica cosa da fare. Vero anche che spesso (spero di no ma temo che per Diletta sia così) chi si infila in situazioni del genere è circondato da muri di gomma:  parenti e amici che difendono lo status quo, un po' perché fa comodo a tutti che Diletta resti dove è, un po' perché chi ha paura di vedere costruisce rapporti che lo aiutino in questo senso.


----------



## Diletta (29 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu parli e questo accende la tele...come classificheresti questo comportamento?




Da grande maleducato e irrispettoso.
Sono gentile stamani...


----------



## Diletta (29 Gennaio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> *Io non legherri  la salvezza ad un altro uomo altrimenti sei punto a capo*
> 
> di adolescenti ne gestisco tre da sola al momento (ok altra situazione forse economica aiuti d'accordo )
> Ma io credo che tu potresti farcela
> ...




Ma ho parlato di "salvezza emotiva": avrei proprio bisogno di sentimenti forti, quindi di un innamoramento, invaghimento etc...insomma, hai capito.

Comunque hai ragione: il sistema non sta funzionando, devo cambiare registro.


----------



## Diletta (29 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha ragione Sbriciolata.
> 
> Ma, a parte la sua ipotesi tutt'altro che peregrina, pensa se a lui gli piglia un coccolone e invece siete restati insieme?
> 
> ...




Non so se ho capito: voleva forse che arrivassi io a "vedermi" e a capire da sola?


----------



## Eratò (29 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Da grande maleducato e irrispettoso.
> Sono gentile stamani...


E gliela dovevi spegnere la tv... E levare anche la presa. E dirglielo che quella era un altra dimostrazione che di te e del tuo dolore non gliene frega un cazzo... E che era arrivata l'ora di ascoltarti sul serio. Non subire più.


----------



## Eratò (29 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma ho parlato di "salvezza emotiva": avrei proprio bisogno di sentimenti forti, quindi di un innamoramento, invaghimento etc...insomma, hai capito.
> 
> Comunque hai ragione: il sistema non sta funzionando, devo cambiare registro.


La tua forza di liberarti mentalmente da tuo marito dipende da legarti emotivamente ad un altro?


----------



## Diletta (29 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diletta ti tratta da vecchia ciabatta. Ti considera la moglie brontolona un po' fissata che non merita di essere rassicurata.
> Fosse l'uomo più fedele del mondo, sarebbe infedele all'impegno di coppia.
> Come moglie hai dei diritti! Prendi un avvocato donna e tosta! Il problema di lavarsi le mutande deve diventare il suo principale perché gli devono rimanere solo quelle!
> Altro che dirti come faresti a vivere!




Sì, è così!
Io, però, sbaglio nella reazione perché dopo un lasso di tempo scoppio e divento "cattiva".
Un atteggiamento così mi fa perdere le staffe...secondo me, è addirittura una forma di violenza psicologica.


----------



## Diletta (29 Gennaio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> E gliela dovevi spegnere la tv... E levare anche la presa. E dirglielo che quella era un altra dimostrazione che di te e del tuo dolore non gliene frega un cazzo... E che era arrivata l'ora di ascoltarti sul serio. Non subire più.





Eratò ha detto:


> La tua forza di liberarti mentalmente da tuo marito dipende da legarti emotivamente ad un altro?




L'ho fatto!
Mi ci sono messa davanti (è capitato già due volte, stessa scena) e gli ho gridato esattamente quello che mi hai scritto!
Gli ho dato tempo di parlarmi, ho aspettato...e non è successo nulla lo stesso.
Per questo ho detto che:
1° o ha qualche problema mentale
2° o ha un livello di stronzaggine elevatissimo, da paura...

Sul secondo post:
sì, dipende parecchio.
Praticamente, non sono mai stata da sola nel senso di non essere in coppia...


----------



## Eratò (29 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> L'ho fatto!
> Mi ci sono messa davanti (è capitato già due volte, stessa scena) e gli ho gridato esattamente quello che mi hai scritto!
> Gli ho dato tempo di parlarmi, ho aspettato...e non è successo nulla lo stesso.
> Per questo ho detto che:
> ...


Non gli devi gridare. Lui ragiona tipo "ecco. adesso sta incazzata. comincerà la solita tiritera fino a quando non si calma.... can che abbaia non morde". Devi essere ferma, tono tranquillo e serio.... Diletta se ti dico ciò che ti dico è perché certe reazioni (tipo accendere la tv mentre io parlavo) le aveva anche il mio. Fin a quando reagivo gridando mi teneva scritta sul suo culo.Non voglio farti la paternale fidati. Quand ho smesso di gridare ed essere la solita testa calda ha cominciato a capire che facevo sul serio... Dirai "ma poi alla fine vi siete separati lo stesso". Ma quello perché era chiaro ormai che la pazienza di provarci io non ce l'avevo più ed ero pronta anche a quello. Tu però non vuoi separarti per cui prova anche a cambiare metodo... Per quanto riguarda il legarti ad un altro : immagino quanto sia difficile, dopo una vita passata in coppia, ritrovarsi al improvviso da sole. Ti capisco. Ma nessun uomo, nessuno, sarà mai l'ancora di salvezza... E far dipendere la propria serenità da un altro è sempre pericoloso.

Aggiungo che la vera botta l'ha avuta con la raccomandata della lettera di separazione perché fin a quel momento non mi calcolava proprio nonostante tutto.


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2016)

*Ma*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sai quanto apprezzo questi tuoi interventi.



Brunetta a tutti è capitato di ritrovarsi impigliati in una ragnatela,a tutti.
Quelle più difficili da bucare son quelle nelle quali ti imbatti da giovane,poi ne capiteranno altre,poi non vedrai vita ne futuro oltre quelle ragnatele.....,ti ci adagerai,fin quando non starai così male e tanto male da capire...che quello non è più il tuo posto...e forse la bucherai andando incontro alla vita e all'ignoto,se ti vorrai un pò di bene,se avrai la possibilità e se vorrai.
Quando leggo bender,diletta,a modo suo danny io non resto indifferente,non so se i miei 44 anni son tanti o pochi...so solo che non vorrei mai trovarmi al loro posto,perchè so quanto si sta male,ed io non dimentico mai quanto son stato male io...!

Bunetta mi permetto un leggero ot:
Io e te in passato non siam mai andati d'accordo,forse siam tanti diversi,o forse abbiamo creduto di esserlo,so bene che spesso sia in passato che nel presente ho assunto atteggiamenti discutibili,così come so bene che a volte esagero volutamente,dispiace solo esser stato giudicato per il"sentito dire"..o per quello che è stato rappresentato qui della mia persona,a volte mi son difeso a volte ho preferito lasciar correre e prendermi la merda io....ti dico solo che spesso quello che appare non è quello che è....!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non so se ho capito: voleva forse che arrivassi io a "vedermi" e a capire da sola?





Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, è così!
> Io, però, sbaglio nella reazione perché dopo un lasso di tempo scoppio e divento "cattiva".
> Un atteggiamento così mi fa perdere le staffe...secondo me, è addirittura una forma di violenza psicologica.



Sì l'obiettivo è quello. Riformulare quello che hai detto dovrebbe portarti a capire cosa vuoi.
Ed evidentemente tu volevi credere a una cosa impossibile. Neanche un terapeuta può farti fare quello che non vuoi. Tu non volevi muoverti da lì. Non volevi uscire dal ruolo di donna -moglie che è capace di essere una vera donna accogliente, comprensiva, capace di adeguarsi all'uomo e che se fa tutte le cose giuste avrà il matrimonio che si merita. E non volevi ammettere di avere vissuto decenni con un uomo che aveva tutt'altra idea. Lo so che è durissimo.

Certo che è violenza la sua! Ma, come dicevo, lui ha un'altra idea di vita, di coppia e di matrimonio. Anch'io non riesco a pensare che una persona sana di mente possa fare quello che ha fatto mio marito perché non riesco a concepire che si possa vivere nella menzogna, ma non è necessario essere malato per essere una merda.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Brunetta a tutti è capitato di ritrovarsi impigliati in una ragnatela,a tutti.
> Quelle più difficili da bucare son quelle nelle quali ti imbatti da giovane,poi ne capiteranno altre,poi non vedrai vita ne futuro oltre quelle ragnatele.....,ti ci adagerai,fin quando non starai così male e tanto male da capire...che quello non è più il tuo posto...e forse la bucherai andando incontro alla vita e all'ignoto,se ti vorrai un pò di bene,se avrai la possibilità e se vorrai.
> Quando leggo bender,diletta,a modo suo danny io non resto indifferente,non so se i miei 44 anni son tanti o pochi...so solo che non vorrei mai trovarmi al loro posto,perchè so quanto si sta male,ed io non dimentico mai quanto son stato male io...!
> 
> ...


Solo un Uomo può scrivere una cosa così.
Grazie.
E  :abbraccio:


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Solo un Uomo può scrivere una cosa così.
> Grazie.
> E  :abbraccio:


e....?


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2016)

*No*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Solo un Uomo può scrivere una cosa così.
> Grazie.
> E  :abbraccio:


Sono anche stronzo...ma non lo nascondo.


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> e....?


E adesso tu?brunetta mi contraddice spesso....!
Mi spiace minerva ora dovrai inventarti altro per denigrarmi...ma so che non mi deluderai.....


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Vero che è l'unica cosa da fare. Vero anche che spesso (spero di no ma temo che per Diletta sia così) chi si infila in situazioni del genere è circondato da muri di gomma:  parenti e amici che difendono lo status quo, un po' perché fa comodo a tutti che Diletta resti dove è, un po' perché chi ha paura di vedere costruisce rapporti che lo aiutino in questo senso.


io credo che lei non faccia trasparire nulla  agli altri


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2016)

Volevo dire una cosa a proposito di un nuovo amore.
È vero che la prima reazione a un'affermazione del genere è che  "una donna senza un uomo è come un pesce senza bicicletta" e sorge spontanea l'esortazione a partire da se stessa, ma è anche vero che ci sono tradimenti, situazioni che portano in uno stato di prostrazione che toglie la forza non di fare, ma di sopportare il dolore della presa d'atto dello stato delle cose.
Il desiderio di stimolare Diletta a uscire dalla palude in cui si trova, e che finalmente lei riconoscere come tale, non deve farci ignorare che tanti di noi per  reggere situazioni meno gravi hanno avuto bisogno di amici, forum, psicofarmaci o amanti.
Quando si va a dormire si ha bisogno di un pensiero felice, anche piccolo piccolo.


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2016)

pensavo ai giorni dell'abbandono e , anche qui, margherita buy ,dopo aver passato momenti di isteria anche davanti ai figli , si riscatta anche attraverso l'incontro con l'uomo buono-generoso-colto-artista della porta accanto.
pare che senza un nuovo incontro  non esista libertà dal vecchio legame


----------



## Foglia (29 Gennaio 2016)

E' una situazione in cui mi vedo pure io.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Volevo dire una cosa a proposito di un nuovo amore.
> È vero che la prima reazione a un'affermazione del genere è che  "una donna senza un uomo è come un pesce senza bicicletta" e sorge spontanea l'esortazione a partire da se stessa, ma *è anche vero che ci sono tradimenti, situazioni che portano in uno stato di prostrazione che toglie la forza non di fare, ma di sopportare il dolore della presa d'atto dello stato delle cose.*
> Il desiderio di stimolare Diletta a uscire dalla palude in cui si trova, e che finalmente lei riconoscere come tale, non deve farci ignorare che tanti di noi per  reggere situazioni meno gravi hanno avuto bisogno di amici, forum, psicofarmaci o amanti.
> *Quando si va a dormire si ha bisogno di un pensiero felice, anche piccolo piccolo*.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensavo ai giorni dell'abbandono e , anche qui, margherita buy ,dopo aver passato momenti di isteria anche davanti ai figli , si riscatta anche attraverso l'incontro con l'uomo buono-generoso-colto-artista della porta accanto.
> pare che senza un nuovo incontro  non esista libertà dal vecchio legame


Nei film quelle che si separano se sono proprio sfigate come minimo incontrano Raoul Bova.

Questo è significativo del bisogno del sogno, di una visione di speranza di avere un riconoscimento della propria femminilità e la prospettiva di un conforto affettivo.
Credo che tutte coloro che hanno trovato la forza di separarsi hanno avuto aiuto da un orizzonte di questo tipo.
Non è indispensabile che la persona sia davvero presente e possibile, ma penso che sia necessario che ci sia nel pensiero del futuro.
Riconosciamolo senza mostrare disprezzo per la sincerità di Diletta.


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nei film quelle che si separano se sono proprio sfigate come minimo incontrano Raoul Bova.
> 
> Questo è significativo del bisogno del sogno, di una visione di speranza di avere un riconoscimento della propria femminilità e la prospettiva di un conforto affettivo.
> Credo che tutte coloro che hanno trovato la forza di separarsi hanno avuto aiuto da un orizzonte di questo tipo.
> ...


ci mancherebbe


----------



## brenin (29 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nei film quelle che si separano se sono proprio sfigate come minimo incontrano Raoul Bova.
> 
> Questo è significativo del bisogno del sogno, di una visione di speranza di avere un riconoscimento della propria femminilità e la prospettiva di un conforto affettivo.
> Credo che tutte coloro che hanno trovato la forza di separarsi hanno avuto aiuto da un orizzonte di questo tipo.
> ...


Straquoto,aggiungendo una componente e cioè "riacquisire" appieno la "fiducia" in sè stessi.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Straquoto,aggiungendo una componente e cioè "riacquisire" appieno la "fiducia" in sè stessi.


http://genitoricrescono.com/perche-i-genitori-rompono/

Tutti da giovani pensiamo di spaccare il mondo, il futuro ci sembra infinito e pensiamo che ci creeremo un amore meraviglioso, ci vediamo belli e abbiamo conferme di gradimento.
Dopo decenni è dura per tutti pensare a una vita sentimentale.
Solo chi si è separato può garantire che si sta meglio di prima, sia che si sia trovato qualcuno sia no.


----------



## brenin (29 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://genitoricrescono.com/perche-i-genitori-rompono/
> 
> Tutti da giovani pensiamo di spaccare il mondo, il futuro ci sembra infinito e pensiamo che ci creeremo un amore meraviglioso, ci vediamo belli e abbiamo conferme di gradimento.
> *Dopo decenni è dura per tutti pensare a una vita sentimentale.
> Solo chi si è separato può garantire che si sta meglio di prima, sia che si sia trovato qualcuno sia no*.


Piena condivisione. Collego ( genericamente alle situazioni di forte disagio dalle quali non si vuole o se ne posticipa sine die  " l'uscita "  ) il detto  " Il tempo è un grande maestro,ma purtroppo uccide i suoi allievi " ...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta se ti separi dopo starai molto meglio, libera, serena, fiera di te e troverai certamente un grande amore: te stessa Diletta!


----------



## Diletta (29 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Volevo dire una cosa a proposito di un nuovo amore.
> È vero che la prima reazione a un'affermazione del genere è che  "una donna senza un uomo è come un pesce senza bicicletta" e sorge spontanea l'esortazione a partire da se stessa, ma è anche vero che ci sono tradimenti, situazioni che portano in uno stato di prostrazione che toglie la forza non di fare, ma di sopportare il dolore della presa d'atto dello stato delle cose.
> Il desiderio di stimolare Diletta a uscire dalla palude in cui si trova, e che finalmente lei riconoscere come tale, non deve farci ignorare che tanti di noi per  reggere situazioni meno gravi *hanno avuto bisogno di amici, forum, psicofarmaci o amanti.*
> Quando si va a dormire si ha bisogno di un pensiero felice, anche piccolo piccolo.



Allora:
amici = qualche amica c'è, nessuna è però separata, qualcuna è infelicemente in stato di inerzia...
forum = c'è
psicofarmaci = ci sono, ora stanno per scomparire perché sto terminando la cura (per mia scelta condivisa dal mio medico di famiglia) 
amanti = mi mancano!

Ecco, dovrei lavorare sull'ultimo aspetto...

Ho sdrammatizzato un po'   comunque grazie Brunetta per i tuoi post!


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2016)

Ho letto un po tutti i post.. E mi sono fatto una idea che senza alcuna pretesa offro al forum:
Diletta insegue la prova definitiva (ma forse già ci sarebbe) x trovare quella forza che non ha per rendersi conto di una realtà che sostanzialmente rifiuta: suo marito ha storie parallele.
Rifiuta questa realtà perché prenderne atto la costringerebbe a far scelte che la terrorizzano (separarsi)
Il suo matrimonio è la ricerca della prova per avere la forza di romperlo, è arrivare davanti al marito con lo scalpo:ecco hai visto? Ho distrutto tutto alla ricerca di questa prova, ma finalmente c'è l'ho fatta!
Mi astengo dal dare consigli pratici (lascialo, trombalo, stiragli) e dico solo che è e sarà un percorso distruttivo.
Lui è così.. La tua complicità per lui è fingere che sia diverso da così.. Il complice che cerca la prova per incularti è il tuo nemico.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Affrontato tante volte ultimamente...è un muro di gomma, indifferenza totale.
> Mi lascia parlare, parlare e il mio è un monologo. Mentre gli parlo lui addirittura accende la tele...ed è lì che mi parte l'embolo...


Diletta porca puttana: è dal 2007 che gli parli.
Ma se lo facessero a me di darmi il tormento per nove anni l'accenderei pure io la tele.
Nove anni non te li danno manco se ammazzi qualcuno.
Oh, lui è ANCHE così, eh?
Lui ha fatto ANCHE quelle cose lì, eh?
Diletta, parliamoci chiaro: o accetti quello che lui è e con lui definisci DAVVERO quello che ti sta bene e quello che no per continuare a stare assieme, o tra un po' ti ritrovi a parlare al divano.
Capisci che non si può per nove anni continuare a girare attorno allo stesso punto?
Capisci che da una persona non ci possiamo aspettare più di quanto ci può dare?
Ma tu davvero credevi che dicendogli: mi va bene se ti pigli quelche SVAGO ma me ne devi rendere partecipe lui ti avrebbe assecondato?
Lui ha sentito la prima parte della frase e era già a posto.
Perchè non gli hai detto la verità? Perchè vedi, se a una donna non importa che il marito abbia svaghi, non si premura di ispezionare una sim che peraltro era sua. Non parte come una erinni perchè ha trovato un caricabatterie.
La verità cara Diletta era che a te non andava affatto bene che lui desiderasse degli svaghi.
E allora dovevi dirlo: O gli svaghi O me: ti sta bene?
Hai avuto paura? O hai creduto davvero al mucchio di bubbole sulla ENORME complicità?
Si chiamano relazioni extra-coniugali perchè il coniuge ne deve restare fuori, non perchè possa entrare nel merito.
Io guarda: non lo so se tuo marito ti ha tradito ancora.
Quello che credo, da quello che racconti tu, è che la vita che hai fatto in questi anni, i dubbi ricorrenti, gli abissi di sfiducia, i picchi di esaltazione sono dovuti al non volere, per un verso o per l'altro, riconoscere la realtà e chiamare le cose con il loro nome.
E questa non è responsabilità di tuo marito.
Io non ti voglio cazziare, dicono sempre che ti cazzio.
Io sto cercando di farti smettere questo loop infinito che ti sta tirando ogni giorno più giù e che ti ruba la vita, giorno per giorno.
E che è un tradimento verso te stessa.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Affrontato tante volte ultimamente...è un muro di gomma, indifferenza totale.
> Mi lascia parlare, parlare e il mio è un monologo. Mentre gli parlo lui addirittura accende la tele...ed è lì che mi parte l'embolo...


Pensa te... Cambio "bastone " diletta che  quello che usi è inefficace


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao, penso sia questa la domanda a cui non ho risposto (mi era passata).
> Non mi ha detto proprio nulla, magari interagisse con me.
> E le poche cose che mi ha detto sono solo miseri tentativi di cambiare le carte in tavola, sperando che gli vada bene.


vedi.. io penso che ciò accade perché tu sostanzialmente sei la sua nemica, tu vuoi "rompere" il suo segreto..
chi è il complice? è quello che si presta a chiudere un occhio, a aiutare, in una situazione abbastanza riservata..
e' quello che sostanzialmente "E' d'accordo con te!"

e da quanto leggo è esattamente il contrario della posizione che hai assunto... tu sei viceversa l'ispettore che indaga, altro che complice...

Lui è così.. essergli complice significa "aiutarlo" a coprire le sue situazioni, mi rendo conto che è una posizione scomodissima... ma è così...

Così quando rientra dalla "riunione di lavoro" chiederli come è andata, che ha detto quel tal collega... riderci insieme..

Tu sai che non era alla riunione di lavoro.. e lui sa che non sai.. o che comunque sarai delicata e non indagherai...
questa è la complicità... capisco che è dura, ma non l'ho inventata io...

tu sei TUTTO fuori che complice per lui, anzi, sei la nemica che cerca tracce di imbroglio ovunque.. 
difficile stupirsi se si chiuda in silenzi...


----------



## Diletta (29 Gennaio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho letto un po tutti i post.. E mi sono fatto una idea che senza alcuna pretesa offro al forum:
> Diletta insegue la prova definitiva (ma forse già ci sarebbe) x trovare quella forza che non ha per rendersi conto di una realtà che sostanzialmente rifiuta: suo marito ha storie parallele.
> Rifiuta questa realtà perché prenderne atto la costringerebbe a far scelte che la terrorizzano (separarsi)
> Il suo matrimonio è la ricerca della prova per avere la forza di romperlo, è arrivare davanti al marito con lo scalpo:ecco hai visto? Ho distrutto tutto alla ricerca di questa prova, ma finalmente c'è l'ho fatta!
> ...





Skorpio ha detto:


> vedi.. io penso che ciò accade perché tu sostanzialmente sei la sua nemica, tu vuoi "rompere" il suo segreto..
> chi è il complice? è quello che si presta a chiudere un occhio, a aiutare, in una situazione abbastanza riservata..
> e' quello che sostanzialmente "E' d'accordo con te!"
> 
> ...




I concetti che esprimi sono ineccepibili, non posso dire il contrario, peccato che però si applichino molto forzatamente ai rapporti di coppia (secondo me, ovviamente).
La complicità in amore è tutta un'altra cosa.
Io non voglio affatto fregarlo diventando, o, peggio, fingendomi sua complice...da me avrebbe avuto tanto e tutto in positivo.
Io gli ho offerto questa opportunità e non coglierla è stato un grande errore, ma grande...
Io non credo che sia utopistico vivere un rapporto di coppia nella sincerità che intendevo io, e noi eravamo già a buon punto, bastava proseguire.
Lui si era già parecchio svelato e quando questo succede si diventa più autentici, ma se si fa finta di diventarlo, allora non ci sto.
Certo, capisco bene la penosa situazione attuale di lui che è comunque parecchio spalle al muro.
E questo capita quando le persone sono disoneste...

E' ovvio che lui ora mi veda come una nemica, infatti mi odierà sicuramente!
Io, al suo posto, penserei a salvarmi la faccia e vuoterei il sacco. 
Così facendo potrei contare ancora su quella complicità di cui ha sentito tanto parlare e per questa intendo una correttezza e una delicatezza da parte mia nell'affrontare la questione.
Sensibilità che, sempre al posto suo, non darei per niente per scontata...


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> I concetti che esprimi sono ineccepibili, non posso dire il contrario, peccato che però si applichino molto forzatamente ai rapporti di coppia (secondo me, ovviamente).
> La complicità in amore è tutta un'altra cosa.
> Io non voglio affatto fregarlo diventando, o, peggio, fingendomi sua complice...da me avrebbe avuto tanto e tutto in positivo.
> Io gli ho offerto questa opportunità e non coglierla è stato un grande errore, ma grande...
> ...



.. capisco che non sia facile.. e del resto non si è affatto obbligati a essere "complici", nessuno lo impone.
Ma il punto è probabilmente che lui NON PUO' essere sincero, perché se lo fosse ti direbbe forse cose che ti farebbero malissimo, e probabilmente ti distruggerebbero...
Oppure sarebbe lui dopo che avesse "confessato" a non essere più a proprio agio definitivamente.
Capisco che è facile essere "complici" di un marito che la sera va a prendere le elemosine in chiesa dalle vecchiette, e molto più complesso esserlo di un marito che va a trovare qualche bella signora.. me ne rendo conto.
ma è così.. e ripeto, uno non è assolutamente obbligato a essere complice.
La complicità in amore.. è come in ogni altra forma di rapporto, è copertura, è sapere ma far finta di non sapere.. è sostanzialmente essere in qualche modo d'accordo..
La mia collega ieri mi ha chiesto un permesso sul lavoro, trafelata, dicendo che stava male e doveva far un salto dal dottore.
io sapevo che aveva litigato pesantemente con il suo uomo, e ho capito che doveva vedersi subito e chiarire..
Ho fatto finta di nulla...
e stamani le ho chiesto come era andata al dottore, e che si deve un po' riguardare.. 
e ti dirò.. che lei secondo me ha capito che io avevo capito che non c'era nessun dottore... e magari la prossima volta quando mi richiede il permesso mi guarda come dire: "tanto lo capisci il motivo autentico, vero?"..
la complicità è questa... ripeto, capisco che è un casino.. ma è questa


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. capisco che non sia facile.. e del resto non si è affatto obbligati a essere "complici", nessuno lo impone.
> Ma il punto è probabilmente che lui NON PUO' essere sincero, perché se lo fosse ti direbbe forse cose che ti farebbero malissimo, e probabilmente ti distruggerebbero...
> Oppure sarebbe lui dopo che avesse "confessato" a non essere più a proprio agio definitivamente.
> Capisco che è facile essere "complici" di un marito che la sera va a prendere le elemosine in chiesa dalle vecchiette, e molto più complesso esserlo di un marito che va a trovare qualche bella signora.. me ne rendo conto.
> ...


:up::up:


----------



## Diletta (29 Gennaio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Diletta porca puttana: è dal 2007 che gli parli.
> Ma se lo facessero a me di darmi il tormento per nove anni l'accenderei pure io la tele.
> Nove anni non te li danno manco se ammazzi qualcuno.
> Oh, lui è ANCHE così, eh?
> ...



Sbrì, hai arrotondato per eccesso, e di parecchio anche (non sono nove anni!).

Sì, è così: ci credevo davvero che lui mi avrebbe assecondata. Ci ho creduto dal modo così complice (qualcuno direbbe irrispettoso) in cui lui mi ha parlato delle tante avventure, ci ho creduto in virtù del fatto che siamo cresciuti insieme...

Le ispezioni riguardano sempre pezzi di vissuto relativi al prima della crisi e sfido chiunque a dormire sopra dieci guanciali dopo che si è scoperto tutto quel libertinaggio pregresso.
I dubbi vengono e così i sospetti e a seguire i controlli... 
Tutto si reggeva su quell'assunto: tutto.

Il mio psicologo mi aveva anche suggerito, se fosse saltata fuori qualche cosetta pregressa in epoca matrimoniale, di lasciare perdere e di metterla nel mucchio insieme a tutto il resto, ma a me sta cosa non ha mai convinto, e infatti...non c'è più posto in quel mucchio.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> I concetti che esprimi sono ineccepibili, non posso dire il contrario, peccato che però si applichino molto forzatamente ai rapporti di coppia (secondo me, ovviamente).
> La complicità in amore è tutta un'altra cosa.
> Io non voglio affatto fregarlo diventando, o, peggio, fingendomi sua complice...da me avrebbe avuto tanto e tutto in positivo.
> *Io gli ho offerto questa opportunità e non coglierla è stato un grande errore, ma grande...
> ...


Ma che opportunità era?
Tradire sotto osservazione, con l'implicito occhio colpevolizzante del consorte che sa e che giudica, è un'opportunità?
Guarda che chiunque capisce quando una proposta è sincera o è frutto di un disperato calcolo.
Questa coppia aperta e sincera a cui credi di aspirare avrebbe avuto una parvenza di logica se tu ti fossi staccata da tuo marito e avessi iniziato a farti i cazzi tuoi magari trombando finalmente con un altro in maniera paritaria
E sinceramente te lo consiglio, a questo punto.
Datti da fare, perché non ne esci altrimenti, non avrai mai il coraggio di farcela da sola.
Non avrai mai più il matrimonio che desideri. Accetta questa cosa. Valuta tu cosa conviene fare.
Se a separarti non riesci, e comprende anche perché, almeno solleva te e lui dal peso di questa relazione opprimente.


----------



## Diletta (29 Gennaio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. capisco che non sia facile.. e del resto non si è affatto obbligati a essere "complici", nessuno lo impone.
> *Ma il punto è probabilmente che lui NON PUO' essere sincero*, perché se lo fosse ti direbbe forse cose che ti farebbero malissimo, e probabilmente ti distruggerebbero...
> Oppure sarebbe lui dopo che avesse "confessato" a non essere più a proprio agio definitivamente.
> Capisco che è facile essere "complici" di un marito che la sera va a prendere le elemosine in chiesa dalle vecchiette, e molto più complesso esserlo di un marito che va a trovare qualche bella signora.. me ne rendo conto.
> ...



Su questo sono più che d'accordo.
Ma anche qui...cazzi suoi (scusa, ma a volte mi capita).
Gliel'ha ordinato il dottore di farmi fessa?
A far fesse le persone si corre sempre un certo rischio....  

Ripeto, sulla complicità in amore non condivido assolutamente la tua idea di "copertura", idea che, comunque, potrebbe applicarsi lo stesso nella nostra situazione: sua sincerità per mia copertura, mettiamola così.
Sai, quando c'è una famiglia io ci andrei molto cauta perché trovarsi isolati e in cattiva luce è un attimo...
A me, a questo punto, non interessa altro che non essere presa per il culo e qui, dipende solo da lui come le conseguenze che ne deriveranno, perché ci saranno...


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Su questo sono più che d'accordo.
> Ma anche qui...cazzi suoi (scusa, ma a volte mi capita).
> Gliel'ha ordinato il dottore di farmi fessa?
> A far fesse le persone si corre sempre un certo rischio....
> ...


Diletto, perdonami, ma te la stai raccontando.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Diletto, perdonami, ma te la stai raccontando.


A voglia....
Anche perchè le conseguenze non sono mica chiare


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2016)

Posso farti una domanda?
Ma in tutti questi anni... leggo dal 2007... ma proprio non hai mai incontrato un altro uomo che ti abbia un po' rivoltato l'ormone?
Non sto dicendo che è una soluzione, ma... che male non ti farebbe.
Prima di tutto ti farebbe comprendere molte cose del tradimento. 
Visto dall'altra parte.
Metterebbe in luce i tuoi sentimenti, quello che effettivamente provi per lui.
E poi ti farebbe divertire.
Non ultimo, non ti sentiresti più superiore a lui, il che non guasterebbe.
Chissene della sim, scusami.
E' passato troppo tempo, guarda al vostro rapporto, indipendentemente da quanto lui ti racconti balle o meno, come è?
Non sei felice. Non lo siete.
O cambiate modo di vita o vi fate solo male.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Su questo sono più che d'accordo.
> Ma anche qui...cazzi suoi (scusa, ma a volte mi capita).
> Gliel'ha ordinato il dottore di farmi fessa?
> A far fesse le persone si corre sempre un certo rischio....
> ...


farti fessa in che senso scusa..?
un UOMO che tende a ricercare ALTRE DONNE.. non mi interessa catalogarlo (stronzo, cattivo, bestia) lascio ad altri questo inutile esercizio...

Un uomo così dicevo.. sposato, con figli e famiglia.. che fa? per non far fessa alla moglie le dice: cara stasera ho la Daisy culodoro, lo sai.. non vengo a cena..

la prossima settimana ho Irina la topina.. lo sai vero? il week end non ci sono...


ma questo è un decerebrato, se lo facesse!  e la tua dignità? e il tuo animo??


qui il problema non è che ti fa fessa.. è che lui E' COSTRETTO a nasconderti.. perché se dovesse andare al circolo del tiro al formaggio a pulire le forme dei concorrenti, è chiaro che "non ti farebbe fessa".. così è facile!!

e' COSTRETTO perché è così.. io non giudico la persona, non è importante.. ma parto da un presupposto..
lui è così.. ed è COSTRETTO a mentire.. 
se non mentisse allora diventerebbe davvero sadico nei tuoi confronti.. almeno i neuroni a posto ce li ha.

Io lo so che tu vorresti "che non mentisse" e che si scordasse di Daisy la culona e Irina la topina.. lo capisco..
ma questo è un altro discorso


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> farti fessa in che senso scusa..?
> un UOMO che tende a ricercare ALTRE DONNE.. non mi interessa catalogarlo (stronzo, cattivo, bestia) lascio ad altri questo inutile esercizio...
> 
> Un uomo così dicevo.. sposato, con figli e famiglia.. che fa? per non far fessa alla moglie le dice: cara stasera ho la Daisy culodoro, lo sai.. non vengo a cena..
> ...


Riquoto anche questo
I verdi li ho finiti


----------



## Diletta (29 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma che opportunità era?
> Tradire sotto osservazione, con l'implicito occhio colpevolizzante del consorte che sa e che giudica, è un'opportunità?
> Guarda che chiunque capisce quando una proposta è sincera o è frutto di un disperato calcolo.
> Questa coppia aperta e sincera a cui credi di aspirare avrebbe avuto una parvenza di logica se tu ti fossi staccata da tuo marito e avessi iniziato a farti i cazzi tuoi magari trombando finalmente con un altro in maniera paritaria
> ...



Era una opportunità ottima, da cogliere al volo.
E non era fatta con secondi fini, o come dici tu, per calcolo, non era sincera, DI PIU'.
Lo vuoi capire che ormai, dopo quello che avevo saputo, tutto quello che aveva contato di più in tutta la mia vita, era andato distrutto?
Che ormai sapevo che non c'era rimedio ad una tale delusione?
A me non me ne è fregato più nulla, dopo, a me interessava essere stata UNICA per lui nel nostro periodo più bello. Visto che non è stato così, il fatto che fosse andato a farsi qualcuna di lì in poi, non mi diceva più nulla.
E' così, è successo questo.
Non sono stata esclusiva quando ci tenevo e quando era importante esserlo, quindi, dell'esclusività ritrovata tardivamente e, magari, praticata forzatamente da lui, in tutta sincerità, me ne sbatto.

Penso e spero che tu abbia capito perché non importava ci fosse la logica della reciprocità. 

E quanto alla relazione opprimente: la vuole lui così, io sono tutto fuorché opprimente di carattere.
Ha perso tanto lui, te lo dico io Danny, gli riverrà in mente tante volte e perdona la presunzione.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Era una opportunità ottima, da cogliere al volo.
> E non era fatta con secondi fini, o come dici tu, per calcolo, non era sincera, DI PIU'.
> Lo vuoi capire che ormai, dopo quello che avevo saputo, tutto quello che aveva contato di più in tutta la mia vita, era andato distrutto?
> Che ormai sapevo che non c'era rimedio ad una tale delusione?
> ...


Lo so, per questo ti ho detto che quella opportunità che gli hai dato, dal suo punto di vista, non era affatto da cogliere al volo. Lui sapeva che ti avrebbe fatto male.
Il problema tuo, ora, è che non riesci a cogliere il suo punto di vista.


----------



## Diletta (29 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Posso farti una domanda?
> Ma in tutti questi anni... leggo dal 2007... ma proprio non hai mai incontrato un altro uomo che ti abbia un po' rivoltato l'ormone?
> Non sto dicendo che è una soluzione, ma... che male non ti farebbe.
> Prima di tutto ti farebbe comprendere molte cose del tradimento.
> ...



Non è dal 2007, comunque andiamo avanti.

Allora:
io quando ho deciso di provare a ricostruire l'ho fatto con tutti i crismi, quindi con la massima sincerità, non è che mi concentravo sul rapporto e al tempo stesso mi guardavo in giro.
 E poi non me ne fregava una mazza e poco anche ora, grazie sempre a mio marito che mi ha fatto abbastanza nauseare di voi uomini, scusa per il "voi" che è generico. Spero tanto che mi passi questo preconcetto perché, prima del casino, non mi apparteneva per niente e potrebbe ostacolarmi non poco in futuro. 

Se per non sentirmi superiore a lui devo tradire, no grazie, resto al posto mio.
Che poi sta cosa che non è moralmente corretto sentirsi sopra di chi ha ingannato e tradito il partner...proprio non la capisco. 
Chi è serio nel rapporto di coppia, sia coniugale o meno, è su di un piano diverso, ok, lo dico: sta più in alto.
E' così, anche se oggi si vorrebbe far passare il messaggio contrario.


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Posso farti una domanda?
> Ma in tutti questi anni... leggo dal 2007... ma proprio non hai mai incontrato un altro uomo che ti abbia un po' rivoltato l'ormone?
> Non sto dicendo che è una soluzione, ma... che male non ti farebbe.
> Prima di tutto ti farebbe comprendere molte cose del tradimento.
> ...


e alla luce di quanto scrivi sotto cosa c'entra andare a letto con un altro?
"farebbe divertire " scusa ma lo trovo di pessimo gusto .
che risolva il matrimonio poi vedrà di avere le esperienze appaganti che merita


----------



## Diletta (29 Gennaio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> farti fessa in che senso scusa..?
> un UOMO che tende a ricercare ALTRE DONNE.. non mi interessa catalogarlo (stronzo, cattivo, bestia) lascio ad altri questo inutile esercizio...
> 
> Un uomo così dicevo.. sposato, con figli e famiglia.. che fa? per non far fessa alla moglie le dice: cara stasera ho la Daisy culodoro, lo sai.. non vengo a cena..
> ...



Come in che senso "farmi fessa"?
Ingannandomi, mentendomi, depistandomi...
Chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso.
Nella vita c'è un modo giusto di comportarsi e uno sbagliato. 
Noi umani sappiamo bene riconoscerli, quindi...  

Parli di dignità?
Ma a me la dignità me la lede tutte le volte che mi mente e cerca di farmi passare per cogliona, quando cogliona non sono.
Lasciamo stare il mio animo che è pieno di cerotti e che, se non è schiantato fino ad ora, dubito che succederà. Pensi che si preoccupi del turbamento che potrebbe avere il mio animo?!
Si preoccupa ma di salvarsi il culo, te lo dico io, e per tentare questo, mi umilia perché offende la mia intelligenza.   

Capisco che sia COSTRETTO a mentire, ma, se solo ci riflettesse su, capirebbe che con me è meglio cambiare registro perché la cosa peggiore che mi si possa fare è quella di MENTIRMI e di cercare di farmi fessa, perché questo è.

E un'altra cosa, a me frega più zero di tizia, caia o troia...se ne vada pure a cercarsele e poi vediamo se sono così di cuore da curarlo quando sta male...come la qui presente mogliettina devota, vedrai come fanno presto a defilarsi le signore!!


----------



## Diletta (29 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> e alla luce di quanto scrivi sotto cosa c'entra andare a letto con un altro?
> "farebbe divertire " scusa ma lo trovo di pessimo gusto .
> che risolva il matrimonio poi vedrà di avere le esperienze appaganti che merita




Sì, io ho glissato, ma hai perfettamente ragione!


----------



## Diletta (29 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Lo so, per questo ti ho detto che quella opportunità che gli hai dato, dal suo punto di vista, non era affatto da cogliere al volo. *Lui sapeva che ti avrebbe fatto male.*
> Il problema tuo, ora, è che non riesci a cogliere il suo punto di vista.



Davvero?
Allora ho accanto un'anima gentile e non me ne ero accorta...
No, la verità è che lui non vuole nessuna intrusione in faccende che sono solo sue e che vuole che restino sue.
Io me ne devo stare al mio posto.
Sì sì, vedrai come ci sto...


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> e alla luce di quanto scrivi sotto cosa c'entra andare a letto con un altro?
> "farebbe divertire " scusa ma lo trovo di pessimo gusto .
> che risolva il matrimonio poi vedrà di avere le esperienze appaganti che merita


quoto


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> e alla luce di quanto scrivi sotto cosa c'entra andare a letto con un altro?
> "farebbe divertire " scusa ma lo trovo di pessimo gusto .
> che risolva il matrimonio poi vedrà di avere le esperienze appaganti che merita


Le farebbe comprendere che sentirsi al di sopra del marito solo perché non si è tradito non è un buon modo per mandare avanti un rapporto di coppia. Se non lo ha compreso stando per anni qui non resta che l'esperienza diretta.


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> *Le farebbe comprendere che sentirsi al di sopra del marito solo perché non si è tradito non è un buon modo per mandare avanti un rapporto di coppia.* Se non lo ha compreso stando per anni qui non resta che l'esperienza diretta.


questa è una conclusione che trai tu dopo anni di forum ma non è il problema più importante per diletta, ora


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Davvero?
> Allora ho accanto un'anima gentile e non me ne ero accorta...
> No, la verità è che lui non vuole nessuna intrusione in faccende che sono solo sue e che vuole che restino sue.
> Io me ne devo stare al mio posto.
> Sì sì, vedrai come ci sto...


Non è questione di animo gentile ma se io so che una cosa ti fa stare male non la faccio o non te la dico per non crearmi problemi.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa è una conclusione che trai tu dopo anni di forum ma non è il problema più importante per diletta, ora


E qual è? Lasciare lui restando senza reddito? Non lo farà mai. Piuttosto andrà avanti per anni a rendergli e a rendersi la vita impossibile.


----------



## Diletta (29 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Le farebbe comprendere che sentirsi al di sopra del marito solo perché non si è tradito non è un buon modo per mandare avanti un rapporto di coppia. Se non lo ha compreso stando per anni qui non resta che l'esperienza diretta.



Ma guarda Danny: mi sono messa al suo livello anche troppo...cercando di comprendere dopo aver ascoltato tutte le sue "prodezze".
Era ora che lui si mettesse un po' al mio elevandosi un po' e comprendesse che nella vita ci sono aspetti molto più importanti a cui tenere.


----------



## Diletta (29 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non è questione di animo gentile ma se io so che una cosa ti fa stare male non la faccio o non te la dico *per non crearmi problemi*.



Ok, allora ci siamo!


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma guarda Danny: mi sono messa al suo livello anche troppo...cercando di comprendere dopo aver ascoltato tutte le sue "prodezze".
> Era ora che lui si mettesse un po' al mio elevandosi un po' e comprendesse che nella vita ci sono aspetti molto più importanti a cui tenere.


Ma a lui porca di quella puttana va benissimo come è. Non gliene frega un cazzo di elevarsi. Tu vuoi cambiare un uomo che non vuole cambiare e non sa più come fartelo capire.
E ti umilia e ti prende per fessa perchè tu sei la prima che gliene dai la possibilità
Non devi cambiarlo. Devi decidere se così ti va bene e sei felice oppure no
Anzi chi se ne frega se non sei felice tanto non lo sei da anni ma non fai nulla per cercare di esserlo
Lui non sarà mai l'uomo che pensavi che fosse


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Come in che senso "farmi fessa"?
> Ingannandomi, mentendomi, depistandomi...
> Chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso.
> Nella vita c'è un modo giusto di comportarsi e uno sbagliato.
> ...


Diletta.. senza cadere in atteggiamenti moralistici (questo è giusto, questo è sbagliato, questo è corretto, questo è peccato), io ho cercato molto pragmaticamente di darti un mio punto di vista su una situazione che comunque come capirai, resta tua.. perché in fin dei conti il marito con cui interfacciarti questa sera ce lo hai te..
Ne puoi naturalmente fare l'utilizzo che credi.. ivi compreso pensare che sono tutte cavolate.. 

credo che se vuoi porre fine a questa situazione in modo definitivo, più o meno cosa fare lo sai

credo che se continuerai con questo atteggiamento, paradossalmente finirai per costringerlo a chiedere lui la separazione per sfinimento, con una enorme beffa, oltre al danno già subito..
vedi tu..


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Diletta.. senza cadere in atteggiamenti moralistici (questo è giusto, questo è sbagliato, questo è corretto, questo è peccato), io ho cercato molto pragmaticamente di darti un mio punto di vista su una situazione che comunque come capirai, resta tua.. perché in fin dei conti il marito con cui interfacciarti questa sera ce lo hai te..
> Ne puoi naturalmente fare l'utilizzo che credi.. ivi compreso pensare che sono tutte cavolate..
> 
> credo che se vuoi porre fine a questa situazione in modo definitivo, più o meno cosa fare lo sai
> ...


ma infatti non ha più senso di discutere cosa sia morale e cosa no. Pure sprecare la propria vita per cercare di dimostrare che quello che era il nostro compagno sia peggio di noi è immorale. Vivere male la vita quando la si potrebbe vivere serenamente è immorale.
Secondo me.


----------



## Horny (29 Gennaio 2016)

sei un controsenso vivente.
per tuo marito una rompicoglioni.
non ti ama. 
è meschino e bugiardo.
tutte cose stranote, per cui la ricerca di 
prove regine sarebbe solo uno colpevole spreco di tempo.
vendicarsi ancora di più.
siete incompatibili.
pensa a quanto occasioni hai perso stando con lui.
ora non ho idea di quale sia il vostro tenore di vita né il ritmo delle tue giornate.
ma a te lavare, stirare, cucinare piace? oppure devi farlo per esigenze economiche?
(io preferisco cambiare lampadine e appendere mensole)
immagino tu abbia parecchio tempo libero, con le figlie grandi, come lo occupi?
le tue giornate, marito a parte, sono gratificanti?
hai mai pensato di trovarti un lavoro?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. capisco che non sia facile.. e del resto non si è affatto obbligati a essere "complici", nessuno lo impone.
> Ma il punto è probabilmente che lui NON PUO' essere sincero, perché se lo fosse ti direbbe forse cose che ti farebbero malissimo, e probabilmente ti distruggerebbero...
> Oppure sarebbe lui dopo che avesse "confessato" a non essere più a proprio agio definitivamente.
> Capisco che è facile essere "complici" di un marito che la sera va a prendere le elemosine in chiesa dalle vecchiette, e molto più complesso esserlo di un marito che va a trovare qualche bella signora.. me ne rendo conto.
> ...


Per me non sei tanto normale.
O forse non lo sono io. Ma mi hai aperto un mondo.
Certamente io sono per la legalità e non per la complicità.


----------



## Horny (29 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Le farebbe comprendere che sentirsi al di sopra del marito solo perché non si è tradito non è un buon modo per mandare avanti un rapporto di coppia. Se non lo ha compreso stando per anni qui non resta che l'esperienza diretta.


mi pare si senta umiliata, piuttosto che al di sopra.
io, nei suoi panni, vabe' che mi sarei separata ma,
decidendo invece di rimanere (credo impossibile), 
avrei fatto come tebe.
comunicato la rottura del patto di fedeltà.
dopodiché non c'è più bisogno di tradire.
e lui cresta sotto terra e al servizio, come il marito di disincantata.
quà lui le accende la tv in faccia.......


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma a lui porca di quella puttana va benissimo come è. Non gliene frega un cazzo di elevarsi. Tu vuoi cambiare un uomo che non vuole cambiare e non sa più come fartelo capire.
> E ti umilia e ti prende per fessa perchè tu sei la prima che gliene dai la possibilità
> Non devi cambiarlo. Devi decidere se così ti va bene e sei felice oppure no
> Anzi chi se ne frega se non sei felice tanto non lo sei da anni ma non fai nulla per cercare di esserlo
> Lui non sarà mai l'uomo che pensavi che fosse


Eh sì. Quoto.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me non sei tanto normale.
> O forse non lo sono io. Ma mi hai aperto un mondo.
> Certamente io sono per la legalità e non per la complicità.


La complicità è questa, non l 'ho inventata io.. Probabilmente non è tanto normale chi l'ha inventata, ma è questa, che ci piaccia o ci infastidisca. Qui si confonde la complicità con la confidenza a tutti i costi..


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La complicità è questa, non l 'ho inventata io.. Probabilmente non è tanto normale chi l'ha inventata, ma è questa, che ci piaccia o ci infastidisca. Qui si confonde la complicità con la confidenza a tutti i costi..


Facciamo che vai avanti tu e io non  scrivo più in sto 3D


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Facciamo che vai avanti tu e io non  scrivo più in sto 3D


.Ecco.. Questa, limitatamente a questo singolo e circoscritto contesto, è complicità!
La complicità non si costruisce in laboratorio, ne con accordi a tavolino, ne con una normativa di legge.
La complicità si crea..


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .Ecco.. Questa, limitatamente a questo singolo e circoscritto contesto, è complicità!
> La complicità non si costruisce in laboratorio, ne con accordi a tavolino, ne con una normativa di legge.
> La complicità si crea..


Ho capito. Ma se ho un ladro che mi viene a rubare in casa che me ne viene a essere suo complice?


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ho capito. Ma se ho un ladro che mi viene a rubare in casa che me ne viene a essere suo complice?


Nulla! Infatti non esiste nessuna normativa di legge che te lo impone.
Anche se di questo passo non mi stupirei se un giorno o l altro la facessero!!


----------



## oro.blu (30 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ho capito. Ma se ho un ladro che mi viene a rubare in casa che me ne viene a essere suo complice?


Per assurdo?
Dividi il bottino e poi anche il rimborso dell'assicurazione....


----------



## Anonimo1523 (30 Gennaio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Nulla! Infatti non esiste nessuna normativa di legge che te lo impone.
> Anche se di questo passo non mi stupirei se un giorno o l altro la facessero!!


Ricordo un bellissimo monologo di Brignano sulle rapine in villa ... colpa dei proprietari complici perché se avessero acquistato una baracca non sarebbe successo infatti non si è mai sentito parlare delle rapine in baracca.


----------



## oro.blu (30 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ricordo un bellissimo monologo di Brignano sulle rapine in villa ... colpa dei proprietari complici perché se avessero acquistato una baracca non sarebbe successo infatti non si è mai sentito parlare delle rapine in baracca.


Non serve il monologo di Brignano... Mi è praticamente stata detta la stessa cosa dai carabinieri quando li ho chiamati dopo aver beccato i ladri in casa tornata da un uscita breve ( 20 minuti per prendere i ragazzi a sport, ho dimenticato di mettere l'allarme prima di uscire)
" Signora, con una casa così, come si fa ad uscire e a non mettere l'allarme!!!"

Nemmeno che un allarme fermasse questa gente! E poi sicuramente colpa mia, sono senz'altro io che ho sbagliato! Dovevo pensare che qualcuno entrasse in casa MIA a frugare tra le MIE cose....
CHE PALLE!!!


----------



## Anonimo1523 (30 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Non serve il monologo di Brignano... Mi è praticamente stata detta la stessa cosa dai carabinieri quando li ho chiamati dopo aver beccato i ladri in casa tornata da un uscita breve ( 20 minuti per prendere i ragazzi a sport, ho dimenticato di mettere l'allarme prima di uscire)
> " Signora, con una casa così, come si fa ad uscire e a non mettere l'allarme!!!"
> 
> Nemmeno che un allarme fermasse questa gente! E poi sicuramente colpa mia, sono senz'altro io che ho sbagliato! Dovevo pensare che qualcuno entrasse in casa MIA a frugare tra le MIE cose....
> CHE PALLE!!!


Non sapevo. Mi dispiace. Un VAFFA ci sta.


----------



## Tessa (30 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma a lui porca di quella puttana va benissimo come è. Non gliene frega un cazzo di elevarsi. Tu vuoi cambiare un uomo che non vuole cambiare e non sa più come fartelo capire.
> E ti umilia e ti prende per fessa perchè tu sei la prima che gliene dai la possibilità
> Non devi cambiarlo. Devi decidere se così ti va bene e sei felice oppure no
> Anzi chi se ne frega se non sei felice tanto non lo sei da anni ma non fai nulla per cercare di esserlo
> Lui non sarà mai l'uomo che pensavi che fosse


Quotissimo.
A certa gente non frega proprio niente di cambiare né di quello che gli altri possano pensare.
Vedi Berlusconi, si vergogna forse? Macchè.
Ho provato a guardare una puntata di 'Un giorno in pretura', sul processo Tarantini. Io, che in tv digerisco di tutto, proprio non ce l'ho fatta ad ascoltare la pochezza, l'idiozia, ed il livello della gente che il nostro Premier frequentava, e ho spento.
Per me è patetico ma per uno che la pensa come me ce ne son 10 che pensano che sia un figo. E lui guarda a quelli. Degli altri se ne sbatte. Moglie e figli compresi.

ps Allo stesso modo credo che il processo si basasse sul nulla di nulla.


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2016)

*Diletta*

Sai che pensavo?che tuo marito è arguto,simpatico e intelligente....


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Per assurdo?
> Dividi il bottino e poi anche il rimborso dell'assicurazione....


.. Magari fosse assurdo.. Basta vedere come sta andando la faccenda delle banche fallite...


----------



## oro.blu (30 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non sapevo. Mi dispiace. Un VAFFA ci sta.


non potevi saperlo .
Comunque la seconda allarme più vigilanza privata...sono entrati lo stesso! e in quel caso il carabiniere ha detto...
io non ve l'ho mai detto però se li beccate, fateli secchi una bella buca e zitti con tutti......

non commento altro....


----------



## Diletta (30 Gennaio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> sei un controsenso vivente.
> per tuo marito una rompicoglioni.
> non ti ama.
> è meschino e bugiardo.
> ...



Ma io sono strapiena di impegni, le giornate a volte non mi bastano, pensa che quest'anno ho rinunciato anche a dare ripetizioni perché non mi ci entravano. Non lavorare più fuori non vuol sempre dire stare a casa a rigirarsi i pollici!


----------



## Diletta (30 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai che pensavo?che tuo marito è arguto,simpatico e intelligente....



...oddio: arguto, ultimamente, mica così tanto!
Modestia a parte, mi sembra che lo stia superando...


----------



## ipazia (30 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...oddio: arguto, ultimamente, mica così tanto!
> Modestia a parte, mi sembra che lo stia superando...


Sai che leggendoti mi è venuto in mente che sembri in competizione con lui?

Come se una relazione fosse una sorta di gara a chi è più arguto o merda, chi è più nobile o squallido....una gara...

Penso che questo tuo modo di intendere, che leggo in quello che scrivi, quindi magari non lo percepisci ed è soltanto una mia sensazione, mette te in condizione di perdere comunque...e immagino la paura...

che se lo becchi, con questa benedetta prova principe, hai perso definitivamente l'uomo che hai creduto/credevi di avere a fianco e ti devi dire di esserti ingannata nel guardarlo.

se non lo becchi, e la prova principe che ti ossessiona non salta fuori, hai perso comunque tu, perchè non riesci comunque a crederti non ingannata. 
Che una non-prova non è una prova e manchi tu e il tuo affidarti a te stessa e al tuo sentire. 

In entrambi i casi l'uomo che desideravi, non lo trovi più...e non trovi più neanche la donna che desideravi con lui...e ti sperdi...cercando di tenere tutto sotto controllo...ma ovviamente ti ritrovi per l'ennesima volta delusa, che non si può controllare niente in realtà ed in particolare non si può controllare l'affetto che l'altro decide di donare e la sua forma...

Ma a cosa ti serve una relazione costruita come dimostrazione di forza?...che sia d'animo o di potere di controllo poco conta...

Dove sei tu in tutto questo? Il tuo piacere di te? Ti piaci in questo modo?


----------



## Horny (30 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma io sono strapiena di impegni, le giornate a volte non mi bastano, pensa che quest'anno ho rinunciato anche a dare ripetizioni perché non mi ci entravano. Non lavorare più fuori non vuol sempre dire stare a casa a rigirarsi i pollici!


cioé tu, nella situazione in cui ti dipingi,
rinunci alla tua, presumo unica, fonte di reddito 
(scusa lo stupore, ma io ho potuto separarmi, *PER FORTUNA*, 
solo perché avevo un reddito).
quindi presumo tuo marito guadagni abbastanza per passarti un
congruo mantenimento.
non capisco perché tu viva da separata in casa con uno che ti 
accende la tv in faccia. 
ha ragione oscuro.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> non potevi saperlo .
> Comunque la seconda allarme più vigilanza privata...sono entrati lo stesso! e in quel caso il carabiniere ha detto...
> io non ve l'ho mai detto però se li beccate, fateli secchi una bella buca e zitti con tutti......
> 
> non commento altro....


Hai denunciato il carabiniere per istigazione a delinquere?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sai che leggendoti mi è venuto in mente che sembri in competizione con lui?
> 
> Come se una relazione fosse una sorta di gara a chi è più arguto o merda, chi è più nobile o squallido....una gara...
> 
> ...



Quoto te ma mi rivolgo a tanti.
Per me non avete neanche la più pallida idea di come ci si senta a scoprire di essere state tradite per anni e anni.
Si può reagire in modo diverso. C'è chi per non affogare nuota verso riva, chi annaspa, chi cerca un salvagente. Però chi non è mai caduto da una nave forse dovrebbe pensarci su un po' prima di dire che la soluzione è semplice.
Ci sono cascata anch'io, ma non si può leggere una persona e non volere neanche cercare di capire come si sente.
, traditi separati qui si contano sulle dita di una mano. Forse non è facile farlo.


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto te ma mi rivolgo a tanti.
> Per me non avete neanche la più pallida idea di come ci si senta a scoprire di essere state tradite per anni e anni.
> Si può reagire in modo diverso. C'è chi per non affogare nuota verso riva, chi annaspa, chi cerca un salvagente. Però chi non è mai caduto da una nave forse dovrebbe pensarci su un po' prima di dire che la soluzione è semplice.
> Ci sono cascata anch'io, ma non si può leggere una persona e non volere neanche cercare di capire come si sente.
> , traditi separati qui si contano sulle dita di una mano. Forse non è facile farlo.



No, non è  affatto facile, soprattutto quando hai superato i 50 anni o addirittura i 60.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2016)

*ci provo*

Ci sono relazioni che nascono in modo diverso, ma quando si arriva a un matrimonio e poi ai figli si sono gradualmente abbandonate le diffidenze e le difese.
Chi ha compiuto queste scelte con autenticità ha seguito un percorso che lo ha portato a trovare la propria definizione di persona in quella relazione che è di coppia, ma anche di famiglia, famigliari e familiari.
Quando si scopre che il percorso dell'altro non è stato parallelo, ma con plurime deviazioni si perdono tutte le coordinate.
È come se una persona fosse stata convinta di percorrere l'autostrada da Milano a Roma e arrivata a Orte vedesse cadere un telo e scoprisse di trovarsi a Düsseldorf.
Non solo si trova dove non voleva andare, ma anche si rende conto che Firenze in realtà era Bolzano.
Eppure chi aveva a fianco in quel viaggio e che è il responsabile dell'inganno continua a rappresentare l'unica certezza.
Perché chi più ha ingannato è comunque il riferimento della propria identità e rappresenta la propria famiglia.
Sarebbe sano scendere e trovare un mezzo per andare dove si vuole, ma non si sa dove si vuole andare perché Roma era la meta con lui e su quella auto, da soli si vuole davvero andare a Roma. Almeno si trovasse qualcuno a cui chiedere un passaggio!
Ma se ha cambiato tutti i cartelli il proprio compagno di viaggio, chissà cosa potrà fare uno sconosciuto!
Allora si cerca di ricostruire il percorso, capire come si è potuto confondere Bolzano con Firenze e ci si chiede se forse non possa andare bene anche Düsseldorf.
Non so se ho reso questo disorientamento.


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono relazioni che nascono in modo diverso, ma quando si arriva a un matrimonio e poi ai figli si sono gradualmente abbandonate le diffidenze e le difese.
> Chi ha compiuto queste scelte con autenticità ha seguito un percorso che lo ha portato a trovare la propria definizione di persona in quella relazione che è di coppia, ma anche di famiglia, famigliari e familiari.
> Quando si scopre che il percorso dell'altro non è stato parallelo, ma con plurime deviazioni si perdono tutte le coordinate.
> È come se una persona fosse stata convinta di percorrere l'autostrada da Milano a Roma e arrivata a Orte vedesse cadere un telo e scoprisse di trovarsi a Düsseldorf.
> ...


Ai reso benissimo, e inoltre chiedere un passaggio e' molto piu semplice se si è da soli, non se si e' in due tre o quattro.

Anzi, quasi impossibile trovarlo in tanti.


----------



## Mary The Philips (31 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono relazioni che nascono in modo diverso, ma quando si arriva a un matrimonio e poi ai figli si sono gradualmente abbandonate le diffidenze e le difese.
> Chi ha compiuto queste scelte con autenticità ha seguito un percorso che lo ha portato a trovare la propria definizione di persona in quella relazione che è di coppia, ma anche di famiglia, famigliari e familiari.
> Quando si scopre che il percorso dell'altro non è stato parallelo, ma con plurime deviazioni si perdono tutte le coordinate.
> È come se una persona fosse stata convinta di percorrere l'autostrada da Milano a Roma e arrivata a Orte vedesse cadere un telo e scoprisse di trovarsi a Düsseldorf.
> ...


Mi sto procurando una cornice.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono relazioni che nascono in modo diverso, ma quando si arriva a un matrimonio e poi ai figli si sono gradualmente abbandonate le diffidenze e le difese.
> Chi ha compiuto queste scelte con autenticità ha seguito un percorso che lo ha portato a trovare la propria definizione di persona in quella relazione che è di coppia, ma anche di famiglia, famigliari e familiari.
> Quando si scopre che il percorso dell'altro non è stato parallelo, ma con plurime deviazioni si perdono tutte le coordinate.
> È come se una persona fosse stata convinta di percorrere l'autostrada da Milano a Roma e arrivata a Orte vedesse cadere un telo e scoprisse di trovarsi a Düsseldorf.
> ...


È chiarissimo Brunetta.. 
Quello che non condivido è stabilire d'arbitrio quella che è la meta "giusta" dove andare, ficcare in auto a calcioni l 'altro, voltarsi dietro ogni 100 metri a guardarlo x vedere se sorride bello felice oppure guarda fuori sconsolato..
È evidente che prima o poi si va tutti a sbattere con l 'auto contro il guardia rail..


----------



## oscuro (31 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



oro.blu ha detto:


> non potevi saperlo .
> Comunque la seconda allarme più vigilanza privata...sono entrati lo stesso! e in quel caso il carabiniere ha detto...
> io non ve l'ho mai detto però se li beccate, fateli secchi una bella buca e zitti con tutti......
> 
> non commento altro....


Io spero che il carabiniere abbia fatto una battuta di dubbio gusto.
Se i cittadini perdono fiducia nella forze dell'ordine è anche per certi coglioni come questo....


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È chiarissimo Brunetta..
> Quello che non condivido è stabilire d'arbitrio quella che è la meta "giusta" dove andare, ficcare in auto a calcioni l 'altro, voltarsi dietro ogni 100 metri a guardarlo x vedere se sorride bello felice oppure guarda fuori sconsolato..
> È evidente che prima o poi si va tutti a sbattere con l 'auto contro il guardia rail..


Io ho descritto chi ha fatto guidare l'altro verso una meta concordata. Se poi ti rendi conto che anche nella soste all'autogrill eri su scherzi a parte, è pure peggio.
In questo contesto non so se il tuo sfogo sia rispettoso.
C'è qualcuno che obbliga a sposarsi e ad avere figli? Se si fa il percorso è definito.
Puoi trovare che questo ti generi angoscia, perché non sono previste deviazioni, ma si può sempre DIRE che si vuole tornare indietro. Cambiare i cartelli non si fa.
Comunque io eviterei di parlare d'altri nel thread di Diletta.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho descritto chi ha fatto guidare l'altro verso una meta concordata. Se poi ti rendi conto che anche nella soste all'autogrill eri su scherzi a parte, è pure peggio.
> In questo contesto non so se il tuo sfogo sia rispettoso.
> C'è qualcuno che obbliga a sposarsi e ad avere figli? Se si fa il percorso è definito.
> Puoi trovare che questo ti generi angoscia, perché non sono previste deviazioni, ma si può sempre DIRE che si vuole tornare indietro. Cambiare i cartelli non si fa.
> Comunque io eviterei di parlare d'altri nel thread di Diletta.


no, mi dispiace.. e capisco che c'è bisogno di aggrapparsi a certezze, a giuramenti fatti davanti all'altare, a promesse solenni in ginocchio, a percorsi stereotipati e catalogati, per sentirsi apparentemente al sicuro.
Aggrapparsi al "percorso giusto" per sentirsi meglio, sapendo che lo si è fatto, e che altri lo hanno deviato.

Io penso che ciò invece non aiuti a sentirsi meglio e riequilibrarsi, che alla fine dovrebbe essere il fine di questo 3d 

Io non parlo di altri, parlo proprio di Diletta, e pur non conoscendola affatto, sono sinceramente preoccupato per il suo benessere e per il suo equilibrio e serenità, come e quanto altri che (legittimamente) pensano di tranquillizzarla dicendole che lei è quella brava e il marito è lo stronzacchione.. e forse anche di più.


----------



## Eratò (31 Gennaio 2016)

Che non è facile decidere di separarsi, non è facile. Dopo aver affidato la tua vita, in tutti i sensi, ad un altra persona decidi che quella vita non la vuoi più. E c'è un bel costo da pagare, in tutti i sensi... Emotivi e pratici. E perché fare gli ipocriti e parlare solo di emozioni? Siamo sinceri... Cambia tutto. Se si riesce a stare meglio dopo? Dipende dal grado di determinazione e di insofferenza.Se si arriva a quel punto in cui "basta. Non me ne frega niente di come andra finire dopo,ce la farò, m'impegnero per risolvere i problemi che arriveranno ma almeno staro sereno ed è questo a cui ambisco"  la decisione è quella giusta. Se invece le paure superano la determinazione già è tutto più complicato secondo me. Non è la forza innata che ti porta a decidere ma l'insofferenza che ti dà la forza....Almeno questa è la mia esperienza personale.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> no, mi dispiace.. e capisco che c'è bisogno di aggrapparsi a certezze, a giuramenti fatti davanti all'altare, a promesse solenni in ginocchio, a percorsi stereotipati e catalogati, per sentirsi apparentemente al sicuro.
> Aggrapparsi al "percorso giusto" per sentirsi meglio, sapendo che lo si è fatto, e che altri lo hanno deviato.
> 
> Io penso che ciò invece non aiuti a sentirsi meglio e riequilibrarsi, che alla fine dovrebbe essere il fine di questo 3d
> ...


Guarda che non si capisce dove vuoi andare a parare (spero) non ci sono giuramenti e strade obbligate. La meta e la strada si decidono insieme e il problema è l'inganno.
Del resto da un altro punto di vista  rivendichi anche tu il diritto di scelta.
Il marito di Diletta è quello che è. Il giudizio morale generico esula dal problema di Diletta che sta male.
Sei tu che ti stai ostinando (curioso da parte di chi l'ha appena letta) a ricacciarla in macchina, quando lei sta solo aprendo un finestrino per chiedere informazioni, dicendole che a Düsseldorf deve stare.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Che non è facile decidere di separarsi, non è facile. Dopo aver affidato la tua vita, in tutti i sensi, ad un altra persona decidi che quella vita non la vuoi più. E c'è un bel costo da pagare, in tutti i sensi... Emotivi e pratici. E perché fare gli ipocriti e parlare solo di emozioni? Siamo sinceri... Cambia tutto. Se si riesce a stare meglio dopo? Dipende dal grado di determinazione e di insofferenza.Se si arriva a quel punto in cui "basta. Non me ne frega niente di come andra finire dopo,ce la farò, m'impegnero per risolvere i problemi che arriveranno ma almeno staro sereno ed è questo a cui ambisco"  la decisione è quella giusta. Se invece le paure superano la determinazione già è tutto più complicato secondo me. Non è la forza innata che ti porta a decidere ma l'insofferenza che ti dà la forza....Almeno questa è la mia esperienza personale.


Sì, concordo. Si fugge dalla casa in fiamme senza domandarsi dove si dormirà. Solo che se tutti ti chiudono porte e finestre cuoci. 

Trovo davvero insopportabile chi le chiude ogni via d'uscita.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che non si capisce dove vuoi andare a parare (spero) non ci sono giuramenti e strade obbligate. La meta e la strada si decidono insieme e il problema è l'inganno.
> Del resto da un altro punto di vista  rivendichi anche tu il diritto di scelta.
> Il marito di Diletta è quello che è. Il giudizio morale generico esula dal problema di Diletta che sta male.
> Sei tu che ti stai ostinando (curioso da parte di chi l'ha appena letta) a ricacciarla in macchina, quando lei sta solo aprendo un finestrino per chiedere informazioni, dicendole che a Düsseldorf deve stare.


E' l'approccio al problema che crea l'incomprensione.
Ognuno si approccia al 3d con la sensibilità e l'ottica che gli appartiene.
Un tipo di approccio può essere quello di formare un colpevole, appiccicargli 2 o 3 aggettivi addosso, e fine del lavoro.
Non è il mio approccio.
Un altro tipo di approccio può esser quello di suggerire tattiche culinarie (fagli il semolino e non fargli le lasagne.. Vedrai!) o di servizio (lasciagli le mutande puzzolenti, stiragli un calzino e bucagli l'altro.. Vedrai!)
Non è il mio approccio.
Diletta parlava di complicità.. E io ho semplicemente esordito spiegandogli che il suo atteggiamento "ispettivo" diciamo cosi.. Tutto era fuori che complicità.. Era anzi il suo contrario.
E ho specificato che la complicità in questo frangente non è né semplice né obbligatoria. 
Nella tua metafora partire da Roma pensando che siamo a Treviso è la premessa per non capir più nulla..
Gli ho offerto il mio punto di vista, strettamente legato al concetto di complicità, per spiegargli che il marito, al di là che anche io possa pensare che è una merda (e non mi permetterò mai di dirlo perché giudico le dinamiche e non le persone), la vede come una NEMICA e non come una complice..
Dove voglio andare a parare? 
Forse a farla render conto che magari pensa di esser a Roma e andare a Dusseldorf, e invece potrebbe esser a Treviso, e andare a impantanarsi nel delta del Po..
Forse... Non sicuramente.. Forse..


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E' l'approccio al problema che crea l'incomprensione.
> Ognuno si approccia al 3d con la sensibilità e l'ottica che gli appartiene.
> Un tipo di approccio può essere quello di formare un colpevole, appiccicargli 2 o 3 aggettivi addosso, e fine del lavoro.
> Non è il mio approccio.
> ...



Approccio creativo 

Ma qualunque approccio ha uno scopo. Lo scopo di creare quella che tu chiami complicità ed è per me acquiescenza antica delle mogli (e qualche volta dei mariti) che fingevano di non sapere, non capire e andavano avanti per quieto vivere. Non solo fa schifo, trionfo dell'ipocrisia,ma soprattutto non è quello che vuole Diletta. E per suggerimento di questo genere andava benissimo anche la vicina di casa che baratta la limpidezza della relazione con un visone. Mi pare poco nuovo e per nulla creativo,


----------



## Skorpio (31 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Approccio creativo
> 
> Ma qualunque approccio ha uno scopo. Lo scopo di creare quella che tu chiami complicità ed è per me acquiescenza antica delle mogli (e qualche volta dei mariti) che fingevano di non sapere, non capire e andavano avanti per quieto vivere. Non solo fa schifo, trionfo dell'ipocrisia,ma soprattutto non è quello che vuole Diletta. E per suggerimento di questo genere andava benissimo anche la vicina di casa che baratta la limpidezza della relazione con un visone. Mi pare poco nuovo e per nulla creativo,


Trova nei miei interventi una sola frase nella quale invito apertamente Diletta a diventare complice di suo marito nel disastrato contesto che ha descritto, e ti darò ragione..
Io ho descritto cosa è la complicità. E spiegato che Diletta col suo atteggiamento viene percepita dal marito, al contrario di quanto pensa, non complice ma nemica. Non ho detto affatto: Diletta finiscila, fai la brava.. Sii complice di tuo marito, fai finta di nulla... 
Dirò di più.. Io stesso al posto di Diletta mi rifiuterei nel modo più assoluto di concedere complicità al mio partner, nella sua situazione, se proprio costretto a dire cosa farei io..


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Approccio creativo
> 
> Ma qualunque approccio ha uno scopo. Lo scopo di creare quella che tu chiami complicità ed è per me acquiescenza antica delle mogli (e qualche volta dei mariti) che fingevano di non sapere, non capire e andavano avanti per quieto vivere. Non solo fa schifo, trionfo dell'ipocrisia,ma soprattutto non è quello che vuole Diletta. E per suggerimento di questo genere andava benissimo anche la vicina di casa che baratta la limpidezza della relazione con un visone. Mi pare poco nuovo e per nulla creativo,


Ma non le si sta suggerendo niente. Le di sta spiegando che quella che lei vuole con il marito non è complicità ma un'altra cosa che lei stessa poi non è in grado di sostenere.
La complicità è quella che descrive Skorpio. Da qui a pensare che sia la soluzione ce ne passa.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Trova nei miei interventi una sola frase nella quale invito apertamente Diletta a diventare complice di suo marito nel disastrato contesto che ha descritto, e ti darò ragione..
> Io ho descritto cosa è la complicità. E spiegato che Diletta col suo atteggiamento viene percepita dal marito, al contrario di quanto pensa, non complice ma nemica. Non ho detto affatto: Diletta finiscila, fai la brava.. Sii complice di tuo marito, fai finta di nulla...
> Dirò di più.. Io stesso al posto di Diletta mi rifiuterei nel modo più assoluto di concedere complicità al mio partner, nella sua situazione, se proprio costretto a dire cosa farei io..


Ops..non ti avevo letto


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Trova nei miei interventi una sola frase nella quale invito apertamente Diletta a diventare complice di suo marito nel disastrato contesto che ha descritto, e ti darò ragione..
> Io ho descritto cosa è la complicità. E spiegato che Diletta col suo atteggiamento viene percepita dal marito, al contrario di quanto pensa, non complice ma nemica. Non ho detto affatto: Diletta finiscila, fai la brava.. Sii complice di tuo marito, fai finta di nulla...
> Dirò di più.. Io stesso al posto di Diletta mi rifiuterei nel modo più assoluto di concedere complicità al mio partner, nella sua situazione, se proprio costretto a dire cosa farei io..


Allora non avevo capito.
 per me la complicità è delle associazioni a delinquere


----------



## oro.blu (31 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai denunciato il carabiniere per istigazione a delinquere?



...ho abbastanza da pensare ai cavoli miei che denunciare un carabiniere che comunque avrà un credito maggiore del mio...


----------



## oro.blu (31 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io spero che il carabiniere abbia fatto una battuta di dubbio gusto.
> Se i cittadini perdono fiducia nella forze dell'ordine è anche per certi coglioni come questo....


...Penso fosse serio, non ho approfondito...


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono relazioni che nascono in modo diverso, ma quando si arriva a un matrimonio e poi ai figli si sono gradualmente abbandonate le diffidenze e le difese.
> Chi ha compiuto queste scelte con autenticità ha seguito un percorso che lo ha portato a trovare la propria definizione di persona in quella relazione che è di coppia, ma anche di famiglia, famigliari e familiari.
> Quando si scopre che il percorso dell'altro non è stato parallelo, ma con plurime deviazioni si perdono tutte le coordinate.
> È come se una persona fosse stata convinta di percorrere l'autostrada da Milano a Roma e arrivata a Orte vedesse cadere un telo e scoprisse di trovarsi a Düsseldorf.
> ...


Perfetto.


----------



## oro.blu (1 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono relazioni che nascono in modo diverso, ma quando si arriva a un matrimonio e poi ai figli si sono gradualmente abbandonate le diffidenze e le difese.
> Chi ha compiuto queste scelte con autenticità ha seguito un percorso che lo ha portato a trovare la propria definizione di persona in quella relazione che è di coppia, ma anche di famiglia, famigliari e familiari.
> Quando si scopre che il percorso dell'altro non è stato parallelo, ma con plurime deviazioni si perdono tutte le coordinate.
> È come se una persona fosse stata convinta di percorrere l'autostrada da Milano a Roma e arrivata a Orte vedesse cadere un telo e scoprisse di trovarsi a Düsseldorf.
> ...



Questa notte non avevo letto...
Si è vero....ma per quanto tempo si può sopportare che i cartelli continuano a cambiare e ci troviamo a riadattarci al pensiero abbiamo di nuovo "sbagliato" meta.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Questa notte non avevo letto...
> Si è vero....ma per quanto tempo si può sopportare che i cartelli continuano a cambiare e ci troviamo a riadattarci al pensiero abbiamo di nuovo "sbagliato" meta.


Io quando ho visto i cartelli giusti, l'ho lasciato a Düsseldorf.


----------



## spleen (1 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono relazioni che nascono in modo diverso, ma quando si arriva a un matrimonio e poi ai figli si sono gradualmente abbandonate le diffidenze e le difese.
> Chi ha compiuto queste scelte con autenticità ha seguito un percorso che lo ha portato a trovare la propria definizione di persona in quella relazione che è di coppia, ma anche di famiglia, famigliari e familiari.
> Quando si scopre che il percorso dell'altro non è stato parallelo, ma con plurime deviazioni si perdono tutte le coordinate.
> È come se una persona fosse stata convinta di percorrere l'autostrada da Milano a Roma e arrivata a Orte vedesse cadere un telo e *scoprisse di trovarsi a Düsseldorf.*
> ...


Quoto, ti leggo in gran forma,  il problema è che Diletta cerca la prova di trovarsi a Dusseldorf, non le basta il cartello, grande o piccolo.
Bràncola perchè non sa (o non vuole ssapere) dove si trova.
Se lo stabilisse, finalmente, una volta per tutte, se fosse sicura che vuole andare a Roma, prenderebbe delle decisioni.
E' che nel tempo non è più nemmeno sicura di voler andare a Roma.


----------



## oro.blu (1 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io quando ho visto i cartelli giusti, l'ho lasciato a Düsseldorf.


Io ho l'impressione che Diletta non voglia o non abbia la forza di cercare o di vedere i cartelli giusti.
É salita su quel auto e si sente a suo modo protetta lí.
E la capisco. Forse sari uguale. Perché chi non ha fiducia in se stesso si aggrappa a qualsiasi cosa possa sembrare tangibile. Di solito una cosa che già si conosce e alla quale siamo abituati. Anche se ci fa soffrire. Ma é un dolore che già conosciamo e sappiamo di poter sopportare. La paura dell'ignoto e soprattutto la paura di soffrire ancora magari di un dolore più grande che ancora non consociamo porta a restare seduti in quella macchina.


----------



## patroclo (1 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono relazioni che nascono in modo diverso, ma quando si arriva a un matrimonio e poi ai figli si sono gradualmente abbandonate le diffidenze e le difese.
> Chi ha compiuto queste scelte con autenticità ha seguito un percorso che lo ha portato a trovare la propria definizione di persona in quella relazione che è di coppia, ma anche di famiglia, famigliari e familiari.
> Quando si scopre che il percorso dell'altro non è stato parallelo, ma con plurime deviazioni si perdono tutte le coordinate.
> È come se una persona fosse stata convinta di percorrere l'autostrada da Milano a Roma e arrivata a Orte vedesse cadere un telo e scoprisse di trovarsi a Düsseldorf.
> ...


Per me è l'esempio sbagliato ... una persona che non sa distinguere gli appennini dalle dolomiti oppure lo svincolo dell'autobrennero a verona dalla tangenziale di bologna è quantomeno complice della situazione (non dico volontariamente). Non dico che chi non sa fare di conto si merita di essere fregato dall'ortolano al mercato ..... diciamo che però si è messo nelle condizioni per esserlo.


----------



## Diletta (1 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Io ho l'impressione che Diletta non voglia o non abbia la forza di cercare o di vedere i cartelli giusti.
> É salita su quel auto e si sente a suo modo protetta lí.
> E la capisco. Forse sari uguale. Perché chi non ha fiducia in se stesso si aggrappa a qualsiasi cosa possa sembrare tangibile. Di solito una cosa che già si conosce e alla quale siamo abituati. Anche se ci fa soffrire. Ma é un dolore che già conosciamo e sappiamo di poter sopportare. La paura dell'ignoto e soprattutto la paura di soffrire ancora magari di un dolore più grande che ancora non consociamo porta a restare seduti in quella macchina.



E' in parte vero, ma non del tutto.
Io so bene ormai che su questa macchina ci sto male perché non ci porterà da nessuna parte e se la meta può andare bene a lui, a me proprio non va.
E il viaggio deve andare bene ad entrambi.
In fondo, è come se stessi vivendo da sola, non cambia molto.


----------



## spleen (1 Febbraio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' in parte vero, ma non del tutto.
> Io so bene ormai che su questa macchina ci sto male perché non ci porterà da nessuna parte e se la meta può andare bene a lui, a me proprio non va.
> E il viaggio deve andare bene ad entrambi.
> *In fondo, è come se stessi vivendo da sola, non cambia molto.*


Questo è quello di cui ti sei convinta tu, su quell'auto ci sei, non puoi fare finta di essere scesa. L'importante è che tu riesca ad ammetterlo a te stessa.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Per me è l'esempio sbagliato ... una persona che non sa distinguere gli appennini dalle dolomiti oppure lo svincolo dell'autobrennero a verona dalla tangenziale di bologna è quantomeno complice della situazione (non dico volontariamente). Non dico che chi non sa fare di conto si merita di essere fregato dall'ortolano al mercato ..... diciamo che però si è messo nelle condizioni per esserlo.


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Skorpio (1 Febbraio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' in parte vero, ma non del tutto.
> Io so bene ormai che su questa macchina ci sto male perché non ci porterà da nessuna parte e se la meta può andare bene a lui, a me proprio non va.
> E il viaggio deve andare bene ad entrambi.
> In fondo, è come se stessi vivendo da sola, non cambia molto.


Cambia che ti preclusi la chance di rimetterti in gioco, però.. Di provare a tornare a sognare, di vivere le tue giornate con ottimismo, e non occupata a pensare cosa starà combinando tuo marito.. Qualcosa cambierebbe, a questo punto non trovi?...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' in parte vero, ma non del tutto.
> *Io so bene ormai che su questa macchina ci sto male *perché non ci porterà da nessuna parte e se la meta può andare bene a lui, a me proprio non va.
> E il viaggio deve andare bene ad entrambi.
> *In fondo, è come se stessi vivendo da sola, non cambia molto*.


Non ricordo se ti ho mai chiesto perchè ci stai allora (sono ironica)
Cambierebbe molto. Saresti libera di vivere in un modo che non ti fa stare male. Dici nulla


----------



## perplesso (1 Febbraio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' in parte vero, ma non del tutto.
> Io so bene ormai che su questa macchina ci sto male perché non ci porterà da nessuna parte e se la meta può andare bene a lui, a me proprio non va.
> E il viaggio deve andare bene ad entrambi.
> In fondo, è come se stessi vivendo da sola, non cambia molto.


per favore, mi ricordi quanti anni avete, tu e tuo marito?


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Per me è l'esempio sbagliato ... una persona che non sa distinguere gli appennini dalle dolomiti oppure lo svincolo dell'autobrennero a verona dalla tangenziale di bologna è quantomeno *complice della situazione (non dico volontariamente*). Non dico che chi non sa fare di conto si merita di essere fregato dall'ortolano al mercato ..... diciamo che però si è messo nelle condizioni per esserlo.


Un complice involontario è vittima o colpevole a sua volta?
Io propenderei sempre per vittima.
Ti fidi di una persona, la vedi in una certa maniera, poi scopri che è fasulla.
Io non suddividerei tanto le colpe: a essere fasulla è l'altra persona. 
Tu purtroppo ci sei finito in mezzo, non sai cosa fare, devi cavartela.
E non è mica facile.
Noi parliamo, però lei non ha lavoro, non è più giovane, non sa dove sbattere la testa, non sa cosa fare.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Un complice involontario è vittima o colpevole a sua volta?
> Io propenderei sempre per vittima.
> *Ti fidi di una persona, la vedi in una certa maniera, poi scopri che è fasulla.*
> Io non suddividerei tanto le colpe: a essere fasulla è l'altra persona.
> ...


E da qui ti muovi
Se non ti muovi resti ma accetti che è così
Non passi anni a cercare di trovare il modo di convincerti che non è fasulla


----------



## patroclo (1 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Un complice involontario è vittima o colpevole a sua volta?
> Io propenderei sempre per vittima.
> Ti fidi di una persona, la vedi in una certa maniera, poi scopri che è fasulla.
> Io non suddividerei tanto le colpe: a essere fasulla è l'altra persona.
> ...


Del caso di Diletta, finche continua a ripetere/ripetersi le stesse cose, non parlo.
Il colpevole è colpevole senza dubbio o giustificazioni...... a meno che uno non nasca farabutto bisogna anche capire come si è arrivati ad una certa situazione.....e da soli non ci si arriva mai.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (1 Febbraio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' in parte vero, ma non del tutto.
> Io so bene ormai che su questa macchina ci sto male perché non ci porterà da nessuna parte e se la meta può andare bene a lui, a me proprio non va.
> E il viaggio deve andare bene ad entrambi.
> In fondo, è come se stessi vivendo da sola, non cambia molto.


Io ti capisco benissimo. D'altronde stare bene dipende più da noi che dagli altri e dalla nostra capacità di essere sereni che dalle scelte che facciamo. La macchina è sempre quella, l'autista pure, la meta non è quella sognata e mi fa male anche una ... chiappa. Potrei scendere, ma se decido di restare non devo per forza soffrire ... posso anche sedermi meglio.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> E da qui ti muovi
> Se non ti muovi resti ma accetti che è così
> Non passi anni a cercare di trovare il modo di convincerti che non è fasulla


Eh si...
E se invece ci resti, perché ci resti?
Per vincere la coppa del più bravo?
Per trovare la prova definitiva?
Probabilmente ci resti perché nonostante tutto, per la tua ottica, per la tua costituzione emotiva, per la tua educazione, QUELLA è la scelta migliore possibile per te..
Ognuno di noi fa sempre la scelta migliore, relazionata alle opzioni possibili che è in grado di vedere dalla sua prospettiva..


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh si...
> E se invece ci resti, perché ci resti?
> Per vincere la coppa del più bravo?
> Per trovare la prova definitiva?
> ...


Voglio sperare che la scelta migliore per se sia quella che ti vede serena
Dopo 3 anni un aggettivo che non riesco ad affiancare a Diletta è serena.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Trova nei miei interventi una sola frase nella quale invito apertamente Diletta a diventare complice di suo marito nel disastrato contesto che ha descritto, e ti darò ragione..
> Io ho descritto cosa è la complicità. E spiegato che Diletta col suo atteggiamento viene percepita dal marito, al contrario di quanto pensa, non complice ma nemica. Non ho detto affatto: Diletta finiscila, fai la brava.. Sii complice di tuo marito, fai finta di nulla...
> Dirò di più.. Io stesso al posto di Diletta mi rifiuterei nel modo più assoluto di concedere complicità al mio partner, nella sua situazione, se proprio costretto a dire cosa farei io..


Aspetta pero SKorpiuccio, calma e gesso.
La complicità è qualcosa che unisce due persone, è l'instaurarsi di una comunicazione sottesa e di un mutuo aiuto per 
raggiungere un fine comune di cui entrambi fruiscono.
Quella che hai descritto tu è la sindrome di Stoccolma o qualcosa del genere.
Nel senso: è una persona che passivamente accetta e favorisce le azioni di un'altra anche se non le piacciono perchè una serie di condizionamenti psicologici o ambientali l'hanno portata a farlo.
Eh, no, complicità no.
Ma perchè lei non fruisce, lei non sceglie: parlo proprio del tuo esempio, oltre che della situazione di Diletta. Prova dire ad uno: fammi il palo mentre faccio una rapina, poi però quando ho fatto non ti dò un ghello e vedi come ti diventa complice.
Non è una coppia aperta quella, e non è nemmeno complice.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Io ho l'impressione che Diletta non voglia o non abbia la forza di cercare o di vedere i cartelli giusti.
> É salita su quel auto e si sente a suo modo protetta lí.
> E la capisco. Forse sari uguale. Perché chi non ha fiducia in se stesso si aggrappa a qualsiasi cosa possa sembrare tangibile. Di solito una cosa che già si conosce e alla quale siamo abituati. Anche se ci fa soffrire. Ma é un dolore che già conosciamo e sappiamo di poter sopportare. La paura dell'ignoto e soprattutto la paura di soffrire ancora magari di un dolore più grande che ancora non consociamo porta a restare seduti in quella macchina.


Forse non vuole guidare lei


----------



## Skorpio (1 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Voglio sperare che la scelta migliore per se sia quella che ti vede serena
> Dopo 3 anni un aggettivo che non riesco ad affiancare a Diletta è serena.


Non oggi, speriamo un giorno..
Ci sono persone che purtroppo a fronte di eventi anche banali, tipo un compito a scuola fatto male, scelgono il suicidio.
È agghiacciante, eppure per loro appare la scelta migliore possibile...


----------



## Skorpio (1 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Aspetta pero SKorpiuccio, calma e gesso.
> La complicità è qualcosa che unisce due persone, è l'instaurarsi di una comunicazione sottesa e di un mutuo aiuto per
> raggiungere un fine comune di cui entrambi fruiscono.
> Quella che hai descritto tu è la sindrome di Stoccolma o qualcosa del genere.
> ...


Sbricy.. Tesoro, non puoi stuzzicarmi in modo cosi invitante! Accetto la sfida, ma ora devo fare la pappa!


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sbricy.. Tesoro, non puoi stuzzicarmi in modo cosi invitante! Accetto la sfida, ma ora devo fare la pappa!


Ma che bravo ragazzo che sei: lo sai che qui abbiamo anche l'angolo della cucina? Se vuoi postare qualche ricetta un po' innovativa...
Buon pranzo.


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> E da qui ti muovi
> Se non ti muovi resti ma accetti che è così
> Non passi anni a cercare di trovare il modo di convincerti che non è fasulla


Vero.
Sto cercando di pensare come possiamo noi aiutarla, in  qualche modo.


----------



## spleen (1 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Vero.
> Sto cercando di pensare come possiamo noi aiutarla, in  qualche modo.


Possiamo? 
Se lei non comincia a farlo da sola?


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh si...
> E se invece ci resti, perché ci resti?
> Per vincere la coppa del più bravo?
> Per trovare la prova definitiva?
> ...


Diciamo che secondo lei non è la peggiore.
Però dovrebbe riuscire a trovare il modo per stare meglio.


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Possiamo?
> Se lei non comincia a farlo da sola?


Se è qui è perché da sola non ce la fa.
Ma noi qui cosa possiamo fare oltre a raccogliere i suoi sfoghi?
Non ha senso consolarla: l'equilibrio che si definisce, quella della vittima che si sente superiore al carnefice, sarebbe da evitare in situazioni come queste.
Nemmeno è utile rassicurarla nelle sue debolezze.
Non lo so: da un lato comprendo la sua situazione, dall'altra mi rendo conto che lei non realizza gli errori che sta facendo e che si riflettono su di lei, sulla sua stabilità, sulla sua serenità.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Vero.
> Sto cercando di pensare come possiamo noi aiutarla, in  qualche modo.


Direi che più di quello che abbiamo fatto sia impossibile 
O apre gli occhi o é inutile


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non oggi, speriamo un giorno..
> *Ci sono persone che purtroppo a fronte di eventi anche banali, tipo un compito a scuola fatto male, scelgono il suicidio.*
> È agghiacciante, eppure per loro appare la scelta migliore possibile...


Non è una scelta, perdonami.
Non lo è mai.


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2016)

*Diletta*

Diletta se ne frega del nostro pensiero,è propensa ad assocondare solo i soggetti che scrivono le cose che a lei paice veder scritte.
Diellta viene quei solo a sfogarsi,a scaricare la sua impotenza.
Diletta non ci pensa neanche lontanamente a lasciare il marito,a tradirlo,a reagire.
Quello che gli si scrive non gli fa ne clado ne freddo!


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diletta se ne frega del nostro pensiero,è propensa ad assocondare solo i soggetti che scrivono le cose che a lei paice veder scritte.
> Diellta viene quei solo a sfogarsi,a scaricare la sua impotenza.
> Diletta non ci pensa neanche lontanamente a lasciare il marito,a tradirlo,a reagire.
> Quello che gli si scrive non gli fa ne clado ne freddo!


straquoto


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diletta se ne frega del nostro pensiero,è propensa ad assocondare solo i soggetti che scrivono le cose che a lei paice veder scritte.
> Diellta viene quei solo a sfogarsi,a scaricare la sua impotenza.
> Diletta non ci pensa neanche lontanamente a lasciare il marito,a tradirlo,a reagire.
> Quello che gli si scrive non gli fa ne clado ne freddo!


Però chi non se lo sente di fare il viaggio guidando e decidendo la strada, non lo farà se le si dice che non sa guidare.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però chi non se lo sente di fare il viaggio guidando e decidendo la strada, non lo farà se le si dice che non sa guidare.


si ma se ti dico per 4 anni che sai guidare e non sali in auto posso anche pensare che di guidare non te ne freghi un cazzo


----------



## patroclo (1 Febbraio 2016)

prendiamo l'ormai strabusato aforisma : "l'importante è il viaggio non la meta" .... adesso come la mettiamo?
...ad ogni tornante sembra che qualcuno vomiti


----------



## spleen (1 Febbraio 2016)

Trovo strano che a un certo punto la domanda sia: -Si vuole far aiutare o non si vuole fare aiutare?- Questo è un segnale di come la vicenda ormai si sia vista e rivista e analizzata allo sfinimento.
(Senza che le cose siano cambiate nella sostanza).


----------



## Skorpio (1 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Aspetta pero SKorpiuccio, calma e gesso.
> La complicità è qualcosa che unisce due persone, è l'instaurarsi di una comunicazione sottesa e di un mutuo aiuto per
> raggiungere un fine comune di cui entrambi fruiscono.
> Quella che hai descritto tu è la sindrome di Stoccolma o qualcosa del genere.
> ...


Quello che io penso è che la complicità che descrivi è certamente un modo di essere complici, ma non è l'unico, probabilmente nemmeno il più importante.. molto spesso la complicità non si forma su esplicita richiesta e successivo assenso, ma si forma automaticamente, senza accordi di tavolino, in modo naturale e istintivo.

Molto spesso è il complice che, senza che gli sia stata fatta alcuna richiesta, DECIDE di rendersi complice.

Per tutto questo, il complice non è mai “passivo” ma sceglie liberamente.

La libertà, e non la spartizione del godimento, è quella che forma la complicità vera.

L’altro giorno mio figlio aveva lasciato i quaderni a trasando sul tavolo, e si era messo a giocare, quando è rientrata mia moglie, gli si è imbufalita contro, accusandolo giustamente di sprecisione e sciatteria.

Io sono intervenuto, e ho detto che era colpa mia che lo avevo distratto, chiamandolo a vedere su youtube un video di calcio. Non era vero.

Mi sono beccato io i rimbrotti di mia moglie, poi mio figlio è venuto a parte e mi ha sussurrato: “grazie papà!” – io gli ho risposto: “si, però cazzo metti a posto la prossima volta, mamma ha ragione!”

Non ho goduto affatto.. anzi mi sono beccato io i rimbrotti di mia moglie.

Non mi è stato chiesto di esser complice, l’ho scelto io al momento… liberamente, l’ho scelto per proteggere mio figlio da una brontolata della sua mamma, che in questo periodo della sua vita mostra di subire in modo eccessivamente affliggente.

Quando venni a suo tempo tradito, mia moglie era a pezzi, disperata, stette chiusa in casa per giorni.

Mia madre, miei suoceri mi chiedevano cosa avesse: dissi che aveva un brutto raffreddore.. e che ci voleva pazienza..

Potevo dirgli: chiedetelo a quella troiona di vostra figlia cosa ha!!! E sfogarmi, e ROMPERE il segreto.

Le fui complice, ma l’ho scelto io, liberamente, e ti dirò che non mi sono assolutamente divertito...

Il complice molto spesso ha un ruolo scomodo e difficile.. paga in prima persona, ma lo sceglie lui, liberamente, e ovviamente lo fa con una finalità precisa..

E se l’altro comprende la complicità ricevuta, la complicità si perfeziona, e ne può nascere qualcosa di nuovo e positivo, per entrambi


----------



## Diletta (1 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Questo è quello di cui ti sei convinta tu, su quell'auto ci sei, non puoi fare finta di essere scesa. L'importante è che tu riesca ad ammetterlo a te stessa.



Su quell'auto ci sono ancora sopra, ma mi ci vedo senza corpo e senza anima, ci sono "formalmente" ma, ti assicuro che non è la stessa cosa, né per me né per lui.
E ti assicuro anche che vedo il viaggio attuale come qualcosa di molto provvisorio e temporaneo.


----------



## Diletta (1 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diletta se ne frega del nostro pensiero,è propensa ad assocondare solo i soggetti che scrivono le cose che a lei paice veder scritte.
> Diellta viene quei solo a sfogarsi,a scaricare la sua impotenza.
> Diletta non ci pensa neanche lontanamente a lasciare il marito,a tradirlo*,a reagire.*
> *Quello che gli si scrive non gli fa ne clado ne freddo!*



Non è vero!!
Rifletto su tutti i vostri interventi, cioè su tutti quelli che danno spunti di riflessione.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (1 Febbraio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> prendiamo l'ormai strabusato aforisma : "l'importante è il viaggio non la meta" .... adesso come la mettiamo?
> ...ad ogni tornante sembra che qualcuno vomiti


Un giorno capirai che ciò che per te è strabusato per altri non lo è .... ciò che per te è semplice per altri è difficile ... ciò che per te è un aforisma per altri è una filosofia di vita, un modo di essere. Ciò che tu vedi bianco altri potrebbero vederlo nero ... e quand'anche l'altro lo vedrebbe bianco ... non sapresti mai se ciò che vedi tu è uguale a ciò che vede l'altro. Non cercare di far emergere la tua idea o il tuo modo di essere e di fare come migliore, pensa piuttosto che esistono idee, modi di essere, modi di fare diversi.


----------



## Diletta (1 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quello che io penso è che la complicità che descrivi è certamente un modo di essere complici, ma non è l'unico, probabilmente nemmeno il più importante.. molto spesso la complicità non si forma su esplicita richiesta e successivo assenso, ma si forma automaticamente, senza accordi di tavolino, in modo naturale e istintivo.
> 
> Molto spesso è il complice che, senza che gli sia stata fatta alcuna richiesta, DECIDE di rendersi complice.
> 
> ...



Certo, è questo il significato che io ed altri attribuiscono al temine complicità, ed è un significato positivo che ha a che fare con i rapporti affettivi.
Si è complici fra marito e moglie, si è complici fra fratelli e sorelle.
Tu sei stato complice di tuo figlio perché hai con lui un rapporto d'affetto.
Sei stato complice di tua moglie e qui probabilmente hai ragionato sulla cosa perché la spontaneità avrebbe portato altra situazione, ma il motivo per cui l'hai fatto è sempre quello: perché era tua moglie.

La complicità di cui hai parecchio parlato nei miei riguardi non c'entra nulla con l'affetto, al contrario: è sudditanza per opportunismo, non vedo proprio altri motivi per cui una moglie dovrebbe essere "complice" in quel senso.
Ed ha un'accezione negativa e triste, anche se viene condotta per convenienza.
E' sempre triste e squallida e credimi, non fa per me.


----------



## Diletta (1 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cambia che ti preclusi la chance di rimetterti in gioco, però.. Di provare a tornare a sognare, di vivere le tue giornate con ottimismo, *e non occupata a pensare cosa starà combinando tuo marito.. *Qualcosa cambierebbe, a questo punto non trovi?...




Se Dio vuole, il pensiero non mi attraversa nemmeno, e se proprio a volte succede, se ne va alla velocità della luce.
Quando uno casca dal cuore è cascato, fine, non c'è più...


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quello che io penso è che la complicità che descrivi è certamente un modo di essere complici, ma non è l'unico, probabilmente nemmeno il più importante.. molto spesso la complicità non si forma su esplicita richiesta e successivo assenso, ma si forma automaticamente, senza accordi di tavolino, in modo naturale e istintivo.
> 
> Molto spesso è il complice che, senza che gli sia stata fatta alcuna richiesta, DECIDE di rendersi complice.
> 
> ...


Ma quelli che tu hai descritto, caro crostaceo, è la complicità che si attiva all'interno di un rapporto di reciproco aiuto, protezione... e anche amore. La complicità è un rapporto esclusivo, nel senso che tende a escludere chi non ne faccia parte e a rinsaldare il legame degli attori. Cum plectere. Allacciare con.
Per quello si parla di complicità in ambito criminale: ci si protegge A VICENDA dalla legge.
Ma se su mi togli il CUM, non è più complicità.
L'esempio che hai fatto di te che 'copri' tuo figlio dalla cazziata di tua moglie è complicità. 
Pedagogicamente forse discutibile, hai instaurato un rapporto con tuo figlio da cui hai escluso tua moglie: non ne faccio una tragedia, roba che succede nelle migliori famiglie.
Ma l'esempio che avevi fatto del marito che dice che esce e la moglie sa benissimo cosa va a fare e sta zitta: quella è connivenza. C'è sempre il CUM ma il resto è nivere: chiudere gli occhi, inchinarsi, fare finta di nulla.
Se fossero la stessa cosa tu capisci che giuridicamente sarebbe un bel casino.
Ma anche nelle relazioni.


----------



## Diletta (1 Febbraio 2016)

*Però*

mi chiedo come si fa...
più di una volta, quando se ne parlava, lui era solito dirmi che:
"ora non ci credi, ma quando saremo nel mondo di là saprai la verità e cioè che ti sto dicendo il vero".

Cazzo (e scusate), queste cose qui le dice chi è in buona fede, chi non lo è come fa a pronunciarle?!

Di qui arrivano i dubbi (e Mary mi capisce) che forse non è come penso...


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> mi chiedo come si fa...
> più di una volta, quando se ne parlava, lui era solito dirmi che:
> "ora non ci credi, ma quando saremo nel mondo di là saprai la verità e cioè che ti sto dicendo il vero".
> 
> ...


a Dilè, questo ti spacciava per la zia d'America... essù scetate Dilè, ch'a l'aria è doce..


----------



## Diletta (1 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a Dilè, questo ti spacciava per la zia d'America... essù scetate Dilè, ch'a l'aria è doce..



...è vero (però la zia d'America esisteva sul serio), ma quello che dice ora è più grave, trattasi di trascendenza...


----------



## oro.blu (1 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse non vuole guidare lei



esatto...vuole solo essere portata.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> mi chiedo come si fa...
> più di una volta, quando se ne parlava, lui era solito dirmi che:
> "ora non ci credi, ma quando saremo nel mondo di là saprai la verità e cioè che ti sto dicendo il vero".
> 
> ...


E con questo io esco dal 3d
Ma a una frase del genere come fai a non scoppiare a ridergli in faccia e a mandarlo a fare il culo


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...è vero (però la zia d'America esisteva sul serio), ma quello che dice ora è più grave, trattasi di trascendenza...


Diletta non mi ti far rispondere. Che se questo avesse paura dei peccati ne ha già altri, non sono espertissima ma direi non veniali, di cui deve rispondere.
Sono dieci i comandamenti Dilè, fai presto a verificare.
Nel caso sarebbe una balla in più, tu trascesa saresti anima celeste fatta di carità fede e speranza e un calcio in culo non glielo molleresti.
Preoccupiamoci dei vivi, lo dico sempre io.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Febbraio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se Dio vuole, il pensiero non mi attraversa nemmeno, e se proprio a volte succede, se ne va alla velocità della luce.
> Quando uno casca dal cuore è cascato, fine, non c'è più...


Io mi riferito a un domani da single...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (1 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> E con questo io esco dal 3d


Si potrebbe dire .... Farfalla prende il volo


----------



## Tessa (1 Febbraio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> mi chiedo come si fa...
> più di una volta, quando se ne parlava, lui era solito dirmi che:
> "ora non ci credi, ma quando saremo nel mondo di là saprai la verità e cioè che ti sto dicendo il vero".
> 
> ...


Mi sa che ti sei sbagliata pure a crederlo un buon cristiano. 
Del resto come possano convivere fede e meschinita' e menzogna non mi e' mai stato chiaro. 
Riesce a manipolarti anche nei tuoi valori.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io mi riferito a un domani da single...


Ti piacciono i film di fantascienza?



Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Si potrebbe dire .... Farfalla prende il volo


:rotfl::up:


----------



## patroclo (1 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Un giorno capirai che ciò che per te è strabusato per altri non lo è .... ciò che per te è semplice per altri è difficile ... ciò che per te è un aforisma per altri è una filosofia di vita, un modo di essere. Ciò che tu vedi bianco altri potrebbero vederlo nero ... e quand'anche l'altro lo vedrebbe bianco ... non sapresti mai se ciò che vedi tu è uguale a ciò che vede l'altro. Non cercare di far emergere la tua idea o il tuo modo di essere e di fare come migliore, pensa piuttosto che esistono idee, modi di essere, modi di fare diversi.


per me è una filosofia di vita ...... so benissimo che esistono modi diversi di vivere e concepire la vita..... se permetti però tento anche di dare una personale graduatoria di quelli che per me sono i modi migliori di vivere.

Come chi dice che il "bello" è relativo....magari uno studia anni storia dell'arte, le architetture, la musica, ecc. alla fine di questo percorso ha imparato quali sono gli elementi che fanno si che esista l'armonia e che se il "bello è bello" è perchè rispetta certe basi scientifiche ..... poi piace o non piace .... ma questo è un altro discorso e comunque stiamo divagando


----------



## Skorpio (1 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma quelli che tu hai descritto, caro crostaceo, è la complicità che si attiva all'interno di un rapporto di reciproco aiuto, protezione... e anche amore. La complicità è un rapporto esclusivo, nel senso che tende a escludere chi non ne faccia parte e a rinsaldare il legame degli attori. Cum plectere. Allacciare con.
> Per quello si parla di complicità in ambito criminale: ci si protegge A VICENDA dalla legge.
> Ma se su mi togli il CUM, non è più complicità.
> L'esempio che hai fatto di te che 'copri' tuo figlio dalla cazziata di tua moglie è complicità.
> ...


... Mai detto che la complicità è sapere e chinare il capo facendo finta di non aver visto. mai detto. Chiamo Dio a testimone (dal mitico film Ispettore Callaghan il caso Skorpio è tuo)


----------



## Diletta (1 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> E con questo io esco dal 3d
> Ma a una frase del genere come fai a non scoppiare a ridergli in faccia e a mandarlo a fare il culo



Veramente non ci troverei nulla da ridere in un altro contesto, credimi.
Per me il mondo di là è qualcosa di abbastanza normale di cui parlare...


----------



## Diletta (1 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... Mai detto che la complicità è sapere e chinare il capo facendo finta di non aver visto. mai detto. Chiamo Dio a testimone (dal mitico film Ispettore Callaghan il caso Skorpio è tuo)



Ma certo che l'hai detto!!
Pari pari, anzi, paro paro


----------



## Diletta (1 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Mi sa che ti sei sbagliata pure a crederlo un buon cristiano.
> Del resto come possano convivere fede e meschinita' e menzogna non mi e' mai stato chiaro.
> *Riesce a manipolarti anche nei tuoi valori*.




Oggi mi volete proprio far stare male...se fosse vero questo...


----------



## Skorpio (1 Febbraio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma certo che l'hai detto!!
> Pari pari, anzi, paro paro


  perché mi si vuole a tutti i costi mettere in bocca cose che non ho mai detto?...

Diletta.. sono costretto a ripetermi e lo farò: nel tuo contesto specifico, se è esattamente quello descritto,  anche io NON me la sentirei di esser complice.. lo ripeto: NON NON NON.. e immagino dovrò ripeterlo ancora ma sarà sempre NON !

Il mio post iniziale partiva da una considerazione tua, dove dicevi che hai cercato di invitare tuo marito a una complicità con te, dicendoti tutto..

Tu ti sentivi di proporti come COMPLICE , io ti ho portato il mio punto di vista dicendoti che (secondo me) tu PENSI di proporti come COMPLICE, ma vieni percepita come NEMICA, perché vuoi ROMPERE i suoi segreti, che siano segreti di un brav’uomo o di uno zozzone..

Quando rientri stasera a casa, tiri dietro di te la porta, fai un esercizio, domandati ad alta voce: Ecco, secondo lui chi è appena entrata in casa? – la risposta è LA NEMICA

Non dice: ecco, è arrivata la mia aspirante complice! Che bello, ora ci si dice tutto!

Sei percepita come NEMICA, parti da qui, non partire dall’idea che tu sei la complice a cui non si consente di far la complice..


----------



## Anonimo1523 (1 Febbraio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> per me è una filosofia di vita ...... so benissimo che esistono modi diversi di vivere e concepire la vita..... se permetti però tento anche di dare una personale graduatoria di quelli che per me sono i modi migliori di vivere.
> 
> Come chi dice che il "bello" è relativo....magari uno studia anni storia dell'arte, le architetture, la musica, ecc. alla fine di questo percorso ha imparato quali sono gli elementi che fanno si che esista l'armonia e che se il "bello è bello" è perchè rispetta certe basi scientifiche ..... poi piace o non piace .... ma questo è un altro discorso e comunque stiamo divagando


È bello anche divagare ed hai percepito in pieno il senso del mio intervento.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Veramente non ci troverei nulla da ridere in un altro contesto, credimi.
> Per me il mondo di là è qualcosa di abbastanza normale di cui parlare...


Ma detta da uno che ti ha ripetutamente tradita, ti prende per il culo, esce di casa e ti dice che va a escort come cavolo fai a dar peso a una frase del genere?
Diletta nel mio cuore ti giuro che anche se so che non è così io spero sempre che tu non sia vera


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... Mai detto che la complicità è sapere e chinare il capo facendo finta di non aver visto. mai detto. Chiamo Dio a testimone (dal mitico film Ispettore Callaghan il caso Skorpio è tuo)


Salve sono Dio:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (1 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Salve sono Dio:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


.. La testimonianza divina mi scagiona completamente!!!


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. La testimonianza divina mi scagiona completamente!!!


Ed è la seconda volta
Ora invio la parcella


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... Mai detto che la complicità è sapere e chinare il capo facendo finta di non aver visto. mai detto. Chiamo Dio a testimone (dal mitico film Ispettore Callaghan il caso Skorpio è tuo)


Non stare a chiamare nessuno che se poi arriva qui...
Ma tu un po' l'hai detto sì.
Vabbè ma il punto non sei tu, non è la complicità, non è la segretaria.
Il marito di Diletta le ha confessato quota parte della sua vita di cui Diletta non era a conoscenza.
Non si confessa ai complici. 
E la complicità non si promette in cambio della salvezza. 
E' evidente a tutti che la loro non fosse una complicità.
A tutti tranne che a Diletta.
Ora, accertato che la storia della complicità era una bufala, ne deriva che Diletta sospetti che ci sia una mandria a seguire che manco in Maremma.
Io, ripeto, non lo so, non lo do per certo, non lo escludo.
Quello che dico a Diletta è: se resti con lui, devi restare in modo e maniera che la tua vita non sia un'inseguire dubbi e sospetti. Perchè prima o poi la corda si spezza.
E restare senza inseguire dubbi può essere anche con la consapevolezza di vivere con una persona alla quale emotivamente non puoi più affidarti.
Brutto? ... brutto ma MEGLIO di questo continuo rimettere TUTTO in dubbio ogni giorno.
Se continui a tirare quella corda devi essere consapevole che possiate prendere, anche per decisione di lui, strade diverse.
Perchè sono anni che va avanti questa storia. Una decisione va presa, un punto va messo, qualunque sia.


----------



## Tessa (1 Febbraio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Oggi mi volete proprio far stare male...se fosse vero questo...


Diletta mi dispiace. 
Ma dopo quello che ha combinato e che sappiamo per certo, non dovrebbe nemmeno affrontarli certi discorsi con te. 
Quella frase, che a te dimostrerebbe quanto lui sia in buona fede, ai nostri occhi dimostra l'esatto contrario. 
Riflettici.....


----------



## Diletta (1 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma detta da uno che ti ha ripetutamente tradita, ti prende per il culo, esce di casa e ti dice che va a escort come cavolo fai a dar peso a una frase del genere?
> Diletta nel mio cuore ti giuro che anche se so che non è così io spero sempre che tu non sia vera



Quella che se ne andava ad escort (anzi, a puttane vista l'ora di notte) va letta nel contesto in cui è stata detta, poco più di una goliardata, uno scambio di battute fra di noi in linea con la "complicità" che c'è sempre stata fin da ragazzi e che conosciamo noi, comunque lasciamola perdere perché non è possibile da spiegare se non la si contestualizza.

Sì che gli ho dato peso, allora diciamo pure che non devo credere mai a niente di quello che esce dalla sua bocca, diciamo così che è meglio.
Cosa che, in effetti, sto mettendo in pratica.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Q*uella che se ne andava ad escort (anzi, a puttane vista l'ora di notte) va letta nel contesto in cui è stata detta, poco più di una goliardata, uno scambio di battute fra di noi in linea con la "complicità" che c'è sempre stata fin da ragazzi e che conosciamo noi, comunque lasciamola perdere perché non è possibile da spiegare se non la si contestualizza.
> *
> Sì che gli ho dato peso, allora diciamo pure che non devo credere mai a niente di quello che esce dalla sua bocca, diciamo così che è meglio.
> Cosa che, in effetti, sto mettendo in pratica.


Intanto dopo averla letta è uscito
Non è andato a puttane? non lo sapremo mai, ma lasciarti in casa con quella frase è da stronzi
Se capitava a me la porta al rientro non si sarebbe aperta
Tu hai dormito
Vedi tu
e comunque davvero la cosa inconcepibile è che lo disegni come uno stronzo e ripeto non capisci che la figura la fai tu che con lo stronzo ci resti.


----------



## Tessa (1 Febbraio 2016)

Diletta per te la discriminante sacramento del matrimonio ha un peso sostanziale. 
Non entro nel merito del tuo credo. Tu l'hai beccato in chat con altre dopo. Molto dopo. Non hai le prove che qualcosa sia successo ma quantomeno ci stava provando.... 
Non basta questo per farti pensare che tuo marito professi un po' come gli pare e piace? Tanto c'e' sempre l'assoluzione.....


----------



## Skorpio (1 Febbraio 2016)

Il marito esce come tutti i venerdì sera per andare a puttane, ma dice che va alla messa a aiutare il prete.

E’ un vizio, ce lo ha, sarà sempre così..  quando rientra è un brav’uomo e in casa non fa mancar nulla…

Ma ha quel viziaccio!

Caso A – la moglie lo interroga: dove vaI’ con quelle solite puttanacce? Dillo! Parlami! Ci vai ancora vero? Confidati! – NON E’ COMPLICITA’

Caso B – la moglie sa tutto e china il capo, scoppia a piangere, lui le dice perché piangi? “no.. sai pensavo a mia bisnonna morta 48 anni fa, mi è tornata in mente.. vai, vai pure! – “ah vabbè.. – risponde lui - era pure vecchia però! - NON E’ COMPLICITA’

Caso C – la moglie sa tutto, sa che il marito ha questo brutto vizio, ma è una brava persona e a lei e la famiglia non farebbe mai mancar nulla.. soffre, ma gli è vicina per quello che comunque è, una brava persona, gli dice: “non prender troppo freddo in quella chiesaccia umida, mi raccomando.. e torna presto”

Il marito capisce che la moglie sa, che lo sopporta con il vizio che ha, che è dura per entrambi.. gli dice che tornerà prestissimo, e che senza di lei sarebbe un uomo perso – QUESTA E’ COMPLICITA’



E non è obbligatoria! e non dirò mai a Diletta che DEVE essere complice di chicchessia, tanto meno di suo marito.


----------



## Diletta (1 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non stare a chiamare nessuno che se poi arriva qui...
> Ma tu un po' l'hai detto sì.
> Vabbè ma il punto non sei tu, non è la complicità, non è la segretaria.
> Il marito di Diletta le ha confessato quota parte della sua vita di cui Diletta non era a conoscenza.
> ...



Non è una complicità perché lui l'ha rifiutata.
E ne paga le conseguenze, perché accettarla implicava sincerità e limpidezza, aspetti imprescindibili per me e che lui non mi può dare, l'hanno capito anche i muri e meno male anch'io.
Quindi, a questo punto a me non frega più niente di niente di quel "noi" già sfilacciato e deteriorato.
Sono consapevole di quello che hai detto: non è la persona giusta a cui affidarmi emotivamente, poiché non mi dà niente.
E quel niente emotivo c'è sempre stato...ero io che lo ammantavo di luce, ma era tutta roba mia.


----------



## Tessa (1 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il marito esce come tutti i venerdì sera per andare a puttane, ma dice che va alla messa a aiutare il prete.
> 
> E’ un vizio, ce lo ha, sarà sempre così..  quando rientra è un brav’uomo e in casa non fa mancar nulla…
> 
> ...


Si ma che pena.....
Per reggere un tanto non dovrebbe proprio fregargliene piu' niente di lui.....e interessarsi moltissimo solo alla sua carta di credito.


----------



## Diletta (1 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Diletta per te la discriminante sacramento del matrimonio ha un peso sostanziale.
> Non entro nel merito del tuo credo. Tu l'hai beccato in chat con altre dopo. Molto dopo.* Non hai le prove che qualcosa sia successo ma quantomeno ci stava provando.... *
> Non basta questo per farti pensare che tuo marito professi un po' come gli pare e piace? Tanto c'e' sempre l'assoluzione.....



Ma infatti qui non ci piove.
Ha ammesso, non subito, che voleva portarsele a letto (tutte e due). Con una c'era proprio una storia in corso e forse c'è anche andato, ovviamente l'ha chiusa dopo essere stato beccato.
Lo dovevo mollare dopo scoperto, ma la curiosità di conoscere il passato mi ha fatto soprassedere, poi è cominciato il percorso di ricostruzione...
Però ho sempre ammesso la difficoltà dell'impresa pensando che "c'era troppa carne al fuoco".
In effetti...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (1 Febbraio 2016)

Alcuni stanno dicendo cose non molto carine ad una persona in difficoltà che sta vivendo un momento particolare della sua vita.


----------



## Diletta (1 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il marito esce come tutti i venerdì sera per andare a puttane, ma dice che va alla messa a aiutare il prete.
> 
> E’ un vizio, ce lo ha, sarà sempre così..  quando rientra è un brav’uomo e in casa non fa mancar nulla…
> 
> ...



E chissà quanto gli sarebbe piaciuto questo atteggiamento da me!
Ma se lo può proprio scordare...
Io la complicità la intendevo diversamente, ma evito di parlartene perché non capiresti (e non perché non ne hai gli strumenti eh!).
E comunque c'era un patto, ma lui se ne è fregato, lui non vuole patti di questo tipo con me, diciamo pure che io sono più avanti di lui come apertura mentale, lui, invece, vuole ripercorrere il solito e desueto cliché della moglie che sa e che fa finta.
Ha proprio sbagliato in pieno con me.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Alcuni stanno dicendo cose non molto carine ad una persona in difficoltà che sta vivendo un momento particolare della sua vita.


Visto che sono una di quelle ti informo che il "momento" dura da 3 o più anni e che 3 o più anni fa scriveva le stesse cose


----------



## Diletta (1 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Alcuni stanno dicendo cose non molto carine ad una persona in difficoltà che sta vivendo un momento particolare della sua vita.




Non ti preoccupare per me, sono abbastanza forte benché mi ritengano il contrario.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> E chissà quanto gli sarebbe piaciuto questo atteggiamento da me!
> Ma se lo può proprio scordare...
> Io la complicità la intendevo diversamente, ma evito di parlartene perché non capiresti (e non perché non ne hai gli strumenti eh!).
> E comunque c'era un patto, ma lui se ne è fregato, lui non vuole patti di questo tipo con me, diciamo pure che io sono più avanti di lui come apertura mentale, lui, invece, vuole ripercorrere il solito e desueto cliché della moglie che sa e che fa finta.
> *Ha proprio sbagliato in pieno con me*.


E già infatti è ancora allegramente nella sua casa
Ha proprio sbagliato in pieno


----------



## Diletta (1 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Visto che sono una di quelle ti informo che il "momento" dura da 3 o più anni e che 3 o più anni fa *scriveva le stesse cose*



sbagliato


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> sbagliato


Vero non erano proprio le stesse cose. Prima dicevi che era normale il comportamento di tuo marito perchè erano così tutti gli uomini. Poi dicevi che se avessi scoperto che ti teneva nascosto qualcosa lo avresti buttato fuori. Poi l'hai scoperto ma non hai le prove certe. E intanto lui ti piglia per il culo da 4/5 anni per non dire da quando ti conosce.
Cosa è cambiato praticamente?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (1 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Visto che sono una di quelle ti informo che il "momento" dura da 3 o più anni e che 3 o più anni fa scriveva le stesse cose


??????????? 
Comunque sia dalle risposte che ha dato ha avuto le mie stesse sensazioni


----------



## Anonimo1523 (1 Febbraio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare per me, sono abbastanza forte benché mi ritengano il contrario.


Ok ...


----------



## Skorpio (1 Febbraio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> E chissà quanto gli sarebbe piaciuto questo atteggiamento da me!
> Ma se lo può proprio scordare...
> Io la complicità la intendevo diversamente, ma evito di parlartene perché non capiresti (e non perché non ne hai gli strumenti eh!).
> E comunque c'era un patto, ma lui se ne è fregato, lui non vuole patti di questo tipo con me, diciamo pure che io sono più avanti di lui come apertura mentale, lui, invece, vuole ripercorrere il solito e desueto cliché della moglie che sa e che fa finta.
> Ha proprio sbagliato in pieno con me.


Non eri obbligata a dargliela, non lo sei oggi.. 
Ma la complicità Vera è questa.
E la istintività non si può contrattualizzare con dei patti, che definiscono sempre atteggiamenti esteriori, ignorando o pretendendo di "governare" ciò che appartiene alla sfera emotiva e istintuale, e quindi per sua stessa natura ingovernabile


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> E chissà quanto gli sarebbe piaciuto questo atteggiamento da me!
> Ma se lo può proprio scordare...
> Io la complicità la intendevo diversamente, ma evito di parlartene perché non capiresti (e non perché non ne hai gli strumenti eh!).
> E comunque c'era un patto, ma lui se ne è fregato, lui non vuole patti di questo tipo con me, diciamo pure che io sono più avanti di lui come apertura mentale, lui, invece, vuole ripercorrere il solito e desueto cliché della moglie che sa e che fa finta.
> Ha proprio sbagliato in pieno con me.



Tu ancora non capisci che quella non è apertura mentale ma bisogno di controllo. Lui invece l'ha capito benissimo e non te lo permette.


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2016)

*Diletta*

Vedi diletta,tuo marito non ha mai avuto a che fare con una donna incazzata e decisa,che si è veramente stufata e HA DECISO DI CHIUDERE.
Ti assicuro che tu non ci sei neanche lontanamente vicino.
QUANDO UNA DONNA DECIDE:ADESSO BASTA,sono cazzacci amari per davvero.
A quel punto non ci sono più freni,non ci sono più ragioni,non c'è più un cazzo,se è in grado di farlo da sola, bene,se ha bisogno del cazzo di"passaggio"si prende il cazzo di passaggio che è quel cazzo che passava nel posto giusto al momento giusto,e che serve solo a rendere il"trapasso"meno traumatico.
Dilè tu sei una brava donnina,che giochi a pensar di fare quello che potenzialmente non sei in grado di fare.
E noi qui a leggerti... io so che fra 30 anni tu starai ancora qui a scrivere le stesse cose,a scriverci che hai trovato della pasticche di viagra e sospetti di lui...ma lui ti ha giuirerà che le usa solo per pisciare meglio.....!E tu li indecisa se credergli o meno...


----------



## spleen (1 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Mi sa che ti sei sbagliata pure a crederlo un buon cristiano.
> Del resto come possano convivere fede e meschinita' e menzogna non mi e' mai stato chiaro.
> *Riesce a manipolarti anche nei tuoi valori.*


Credo anch' io. Ed è un nodo centrale della faccenda.
Nessuno puo farci credere alcunchè se non siamo intimamente convinti di fare la cosa giusta, per un bene superiore.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il marito esce come tutti i venerdì sera per andare a puttane, ma dice che va alla messa a aiutare il prete.
> 
> E’ un vizio, ce lo ha, sarà sempre così..  quando rientra è un brav’uomo e in casa non fa mancar nulla…
> 
> ...


No cara la mia aracnide, quella è connivenza. Perchè è suo malgrado, e la sventurata abbassa gli occhi e finge.
Quando si è complici, si è assolutamente sinceri l'uno con l'altro.
Non c'è ipocrisia.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi diletta,tuo marito non ha mai avuto a che fare con una donna incazzata e decisa,che si è veramente stufata e HA DECISO DI CHIUDERE.
> Ti assicuro che tu non ci sei neanche lontanamente vicino.
> QUANDO UNA DONNA DECIDE:ADESSO BASTA,sono cazzacci amari per davvero.
> A quel punto non ci sono più freni,non ci sono più ragioni,non c'è più un cazzo,se è in grado di farlo da sola, bene,se ha bisogno del cazzo di"passaggio"si prende il cazzo di passaggio che è quel cazzo che passava nel posto giusto al momento giusto,e che serve solo a rendere il"trapasso"meno traumatico.
> ...


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Skorpio (1 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No cara la mia aracnide, quella è connivenza. Perchè è suo malgrado, e la sventurata abbassa gli occhi e finge.
> Quando si è complici, si è assolutamente sinceri l'uno con l'altro.
> Non c'è ipocrisia.


Suo malgrado un par di palle!!
Lo decide liberamente!!!!!!!
La complicità si inserisce e si esalta nello spazio del "non detto",.. Che c entra la confidenza???
Ma qualche filmino cosi lo avete visto ogni tanto?? 

Cosa c entra la confidenza...????


----------



## Skorpio (1 Febbraio 2016)

L amore infedele lo avete visto?? Il marito che sa ma tace.. La moglie che sa che ha ucciso l amante ma tace.. Si coprono, resistono, lottano, fingono x salvare la loro famiglia... Questo dico.
Non è che Richard Gere ammazza l amante e va dalla moglie e gli dice: cara sono sincero, l ho ammazzato perché ti trombava.. Mi copri vero? Massima sincerità!


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Suo malgrado un par di palle!!
> Lo decide liberamente!!!!!!!
> La complicità si inserisce e si esalta nello spazio del "non detto",.. Che c entra la confidenza???
> Ma qualche filmino cosi lo avete visto ogni tanto??
> ...


Io guardo solo documentari, ma adesso ti spiego.
Lei non decide liberamente, lei subisce una situazione che non le piace, cercando di barcamenarsi per salvare le apparenze.
E questa non è complicità.
Complicità sarebbe senza la pantomima della chiesa.
Non è il non detto: è dico altro e tu fai finta di crederci ma io so che tu sai.
Ma dal momento in cui hai bisogno di chiamare le cose con altro nome per poterne parlare, non c'è libertà.
l'ipocrisia è il contrario proprio della complicità.
Comunque mi ha colpito molto il tuo racconto di lui che va a puttane e faceva pure pena. Sembrava ispirato alla piccola fiammiferaia, bravo


----------



## Skorpio (1 Febbraio 2016)

Fantozzi lo avete visto?? Lui che vuol scappare con la silvanive si prepara, e la moglie gli aggiusta il soprabito: e lui fa "allora ESCO a comprar le sigarette!" e la moglie " va bene Ugo.. Fai ammodo" e quando è uscito la figlia gli dice alla moglie "ma papà non fuma" e lei.. Si, lo so, speriamo che smetta presto!..
Ragazzi ma siamo alla base qui.. Questa è roba da ELEMENTARI


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L amore infedele lo avete visto?? Il marito che sa ma tace.. La moglie che sa che ha ucciso l amante ma tace.. Si coprono, resistono, lottano, fingono x salvare la loro famiglia... Questo dico.
> Non è che Richard Gere ammazza l amante e va dalla moglie e gli dice: cara sono sincero, l ho ammazzato perché ti trombava.. Mi copri vero? Massima sincerità!


perchè ti agiti Skorpiuccio?


----------



## Skorpio (1 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io guardo solo documentari, ma adesso ti spiego.
> Lei non decide liberamente, lei subisce una situazione che non le piace, cercando di barcamenarsi per salvare le apparenze.
> E questa non è complicità.
> Complicità sarebbe senza la pantomima della chiesa.
> ...


Sbricy.. Il complice non subisce, se subisce Non è automaticamente complice. Il palo che deve fare il palo perché ha una pistola puntata alla testa NON è un complice della rapina. E qualsiasi giudice lo assolverebbe.
Il complice partecipa attivamente e liberamente, con o senza apparente soddisfazione tornaconto.


----------



## disincantata (1 Febbraio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Oggi mi volete proprio far stare male...se fosse vero questo...



Scusami cara, mi costa molto scriverlo,  ma e' chiaro che approfitta della tua Fede!


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sbricy.. Il complice non subisce, se subisce Non è automaticamente complice. Il palo che deve fare il palo perché ha una pistola puntata alla testa NON è un complice della rapina. E qualsiasi giudice lo assolverebbe.
> Il complice partecipa attivamente e liberamente, con o senza apparente soddisfazione tornaconto.


va bene, dai. Tanto il punto non è quello.
Il punto è che Diletta non poteva essere complice del marito come pretendeva di poterlo fare lei, e su questo siamo d'accordo, no?
Non vorrai mica litigare con me.
Già te la sei presa nel tuo 3d perchè facevo domande.
Pace?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *L amore infedele* lo avete visto?? Il marito che sa ma tace.. La moglie che sa che ha ucciso l amante ma tace.. Si coprono, resistono, lottano, fingono x salvare la loro famiglia... Questo dico.
> Non è che Richard Gere ammazza l amante e va dalla moglie e gli dice: cara sono sincero, l ho ammazzato perché ti trombava.. Mi copri vero? Massima sincerità!


Uno dei miei film preferiti
E continuo a quotarti


----------



## Skorpio (1 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè ti agiti Skorpiuccio?


... Se mi chiami skorpiuccio mi calmi......


----------



## Skorpio (1 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> va bene, dai. Tanto il punto non è quello.
> Il punto è che Diletta non poteva essere complice del marito come pretendeva di poterlo fare lei, e su questo siamo d'accordo, no?
> Non vorrai mica litigare con me.
> Già te la sei presa nel tuo 3d perchè facevo domande.
> Pace?


Si.. Pace! .. Però devi dirmi che ho ragione io.. . 
Io lo so che resti della tua idea e pensi che dica solo cavolate.. Però mentimi..
Dimmi che ho ragione..
Lo fai per calmarmi, e io lo so chevlo fai solo per calmarmi, e ti assecondo e faccio fintavdi crederti.. E mi calmo..
Sii mia complice!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si.. Pace! .. Però devi dirmi che ho ragione io.. .
> 
> Io lo so che resti della tua idea e pensi che dica solo cavolate.. Però mentimi..
> 
> ...



Ma naturalmente mon petit chou.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma naturalmente mon petit chou.


Sbri ma non ne lasci uno eh


----------



## Nicka (1 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè ti agiti Skorpiuccio?





Skorpio ha detto:


> ... Se mi chiami skorpiuccio mi calmi......


Sto vedendo nascere un amore e la cosa mi commuove alquanto...
Andate in pace, avete la mia benedizione.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sto vedendo nascere un amore e la cosa mi commuove alquanto...
> Andate in pace, avete la mia benedizione.


Comunque la vecchietta ha classe bisogna dirlo. dà la paura a tutte. Io sono due gg che lo quoto a oltranza e nulla, lei lo tratta male e basta uno skorpiuccio per farlo capitolare..
Ne abbiamo ancora di strada da fare


----------



## Skorpio (1 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Fantozzi lo avete visto?? Lui che vuol scappare con la silvanive si prepara, e la moglie gli aggiusta il soprabito: e lui fa "allora ESCO a comprar le sigarette!" e la moglie " va bene Ugo.. Fai ammodo" e quando è uscito la figlia gli dice alla moglie "ma papà non fuma" e lei.. Si, lo so, speriamo che smetta presto!..
> Ragazzi ma siamo alla base qui.. Questa è roba da ELEMENTARI





disincantata ha detto:


> Scusami cara, mi costa molto scriverlo,  ma e' chiaro che approfitta della tua Fede!





farfalla ha detto:


> Comunque la vecchietta ha classe bisogna dirlo. dà la paura a tutte. Io sono due gg che lo quoto a oltranza e nulla, lei lo tratta male e basta uno skorpiuccio per farlo capitolare..
> Ne abbiamo ancora di strada da fare


Eh ma.. L'esperienza vedi quanto conta...?  Sono finito nella ragnatela!


----------



## Nicka (1 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Comunque la vecchietta ha classe bisogna dirlo. dà la paura a tutte. Io sono due gg che lo quoto a oltranza e nulla, lei lo tratta male e basta uno skorpiuccio per farlo capitolare..
> Ne abbiamo ancora di strada da fare


Parla per te...che io non mi impegno...se no...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Oggi mi volete proprio far stare male...se fosse vero questo...


Scusami ma questo è evidente!


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh ma.. L'esperienza vedi quanto conta...?  Sono finito nella ragnatela!


Ok mi dichiaro sconfitta


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non è una complicità perché lui l'ha rifiutata.
> E ne paga le conseguenze, perché accettarla implicava sincerità e limpidezza, aspetti imprescindibili per me e che lui non mi può dare, l'hanno capito anche i muri e meno male anch'io.
> Quindi, a questo punto a me non frega più niente di niente di quel "noi" già sfilacciato e deteriorato.
> Sono consapevole di quello che hai detto: non è la persona giusta a cui affidarmi emotivamente, poiché non mi dà niente.
> E quel niente emotivo c'è sempre stato...ero io che lo ammantavo di luce, ma era tutta roba mia.


Questa consapevolezza è un punto di partenza. Fa male! Ma fa male come tornare alla luce dopo essere stati al buio, che tu rischiaravi con una candela. Ma là fuori c'è il mondo.

In questo periodo ripeto spesso che spesso ci si sente senza speranza perché si pensa che si avrebbero avuto delle possibilità nel passato, ma ormai... Ormai cosa? Il presente è il passato del futuro. Nel futuro non dovremo ancora dirci che in quel tempo, che oggi è presente, avremmo dovuto. La vita è adesso: viviamo quello che riteniamo giusto vivere.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok mi dichiaro sconfitta


oooh.. no! Farfallina, noo non uccidermi così..
ti prego ti prego non uccidermi
Il fatto è che quando me ne sono accorto ormai ero incastrato!
sono stato adescato, confuso, stordito.. non è stata colpa mia!!
ti prego non uccidermi.. lo sai che ti ho sempre desiderata..
avevo quasi completato una poesia per te..
avevo già scelto la nostra canzone..
su amazon avevo già prenotato per te un bouquet di rose rosse...
stavo organizzando una serenata
avevo già tirato fuori le valigie
non è stata colpa! te lo giuro su Dio.......:facepalm:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> oooh.. no! Farfallina, noo non uccidermi così..
> ti prego ti prego non uccidermi
> Il fatto è che quando me ne sono accorto ormai ero incastrato!
> sono stato adescato, confuso, stordito.. non è stata colpa mia!!
> ...


Ma io ti credo ciecamente. Lo so che non hai colpa
Sono stata poco furba il e la vecchietta mi ha fregato


----------



## Tessa (2 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io ti credo ciecamente. Lo so che non hai colpa
> Sono stata poco furba il e la vecchietta mi ha fregato


Il mare e' pieno di pesci. Ce n'e' per tutte. 
Questo 'simpatico' appellativo piu' volte ribadito di 'vecchietta' da dove nasce?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Il mare e' pieno di pesci. Ce n'e' per tutte.
> Questo 'simpatico' appellativo piu' volte ribadito di 'vecchietta' da dove nasce?


Appellativo affettuoso che uso per Sbri e di cui ridiamo insieme 
Nel caso tu fossi seria non sto pescando


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Febbraio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non è una complicità perché lui l'ha rifiutata.
> E ne paga le conseguenze, perché accettarla implicava sincerità e limpidezza, aspetti imprescindibili per me e che lui non mi può dare, l'hanno capito anche i muri e meno male anch'io.
> Quindi, a questo punto a me non frega più niente di niente di quel "noi" già sfilacciato e deteriorato.
> Sono consapevole di quello che hai detto: non è la persona giusta a cui affidarmi emotivamente, poiché non mi dà niente.
> E quel niente emotivo c'è sempre stato...ero io che lo ammantavo di luce, ma era tutta roba mia.



Questa è la tua conclusione. A questo punto non hai bisogno di nessuna prova regina. Però devi partire ANCHE dalla consapevolezza che emerge dalla tua ultima frase. Perché di quell'ammantare di luce lui non ha responsabilità. Se tu non hai voluto o potuto vedere l'uomo che avevi di fronte con i suoi limiti la responsabilità é tua. Te lo dico non per gravarti di una colpa o sgravare lui. Te lo dico perché tu consideri il tutto da un nuovo punto di vista, meno emotivo e più razionale. É con la razionalizzazione che si arriva all'accettazione. Strada dura e in salita ma almeno arrivi da qualche parte. Tu fino ad ora hai girato in tondo raccontandoti un mucchio di supercazzole per non affrontare quello che temevi di più. Tranquilla che lo facciamo tutti. Chi più chi meno, magari tu hai esagerato un filino. Guarda che io non ti sto dicendo che quell'uomo é un mostro o che é un santo. É uno che ha delle magagne e che ha raccontato balle per pararsi il culo. Niente che non si sia già visto. Tu d'altra parte in prima istanza di quelle balle ti sei giovata per non mettere in discussione la costruzione che ti eri fatta e niente di nuovo pure qui. Comprensibilissimo. Ora però via tutte le balle e tira le somme. Il totale lo puoi e lo devi tirare solo tu.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Il mare e' pieno di pesci. Ce n'e' per tutte.
> Questo 'simpatico' appellativo piu' volte ribadito di 'vecchietta' da dove nasce?



Dal fatto che sono anZiana. Io non vado in giro con Nicka. Lei è la mia badante. Ma lo spirito, cara Tessa, é ancora quello di un tempo. Ah, che immane fregatura é la vita.


----------



## Nicka (2 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dal fatto che sono anZiana. Io non vado in giro con Nicka. Lei è la mia badante. Ma lo spirito, cara Tessa, é ancora quello di un tempo. Ah, che immane fregatura é la vita.


Dove scappi tu? 
Vieni qui che è ora di cambiare il pannolone!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dove scappi tu?
> 
> Vieni qui che è ora di cambiare il pannolone!!!



Poi mi porti alla piazzola dei camionisti?


----------



## Nicka (2 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Poi mi porti alla piazzola dei camionisti?


Dopo, dopo...ah che pazienza ci vuole...


----------



## Skorpio (2 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dopo, dopo...ah che pazienza ci vuole...


.. e io che pensavo di aver finalmente trovato una che me lo cambiava a me, il pannolone.. 
la vita è davvero tutta un'illusione..


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. e io che pensavo di aver finalmente trovato una che me lo cambiava a me, il pannolone..
> la vita è davvero tutta un'illusione..



Cerchi una badante? Che culo! Come bado io nessuna, sai?
... Skorpiuccio...


----------



## Skorpio (2 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Cerchi una badante? Che culo! Come bado io nessuna, sai?
> ... Skorpiuccio...


... dici sul serio..?... ma quando mi cambi il pannolone mi metti prima di fianco con dolcezza e poi lo stendi giù, e poi mi ci riponi sopra lentamente senza scosse vero.....? 
Io te lo farei così...... .....


----------



## Nicka (2 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... dici sul serio..?... ma quando mi cambi il pannolone mi metti prima di fianco con dolcezza e poi lo stendi giù, e poi mi ci riponi sopra lentamente senza scosse vero.....?
> Io te lo farei così...... .....


Il popò della Sbri lo posso toccare solo io, ormai è abituata al mio tocco...quindi tu non faresti niente!


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... dici sul serio..?... ma quando mi cambi il pannolone mi metti prima di fianco con dolcezza e poi lo stendi giù, e poi mi ci riponi sopra lentamente senza scosse vero.....?
> Io te lo farei così...... .....



Ma come, no? É il sogno di ogni donna. Diciamo di volere l'uomo forte che ci spupazza ma mica vero niente.
Il nostro sogno si compone di un uomo un pannolone e una confezione ospedaliera di ossido di zinco. Il sogno erotico di tutte!


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il popò della Sbri lo posso toccare solo io, ormai è abituata al mio tocco...quindi tu non faresti niente!



Spostati bambina. La gueRa é gueRa


----------



## Nicka (2 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Spostati bambina. La gueRa é gueRa


Basta che alle 18 rientri che è l'ora del semolino...


----------



## brenin (2 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma come, no? É il sogno di ogni donna. Diciamo di volere l'uomo forte che ci spupazza ma mica vero niente.
> Il nostro sogno si compone di un uomo un pannolone e una confezione ospedaliera di ossido di zinco. Il sogno erotico di tutte!


senza dimenticare l'acqua fisiologica ....


----------



## Skorpio (2 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il popò della Sbri lo posso toccare solo io, ormai è abituata al mio tocco...quindi tu non faresti niente!


. io glielo terrei così ordinato il popò, che profumerebbe come un mazzo di fiori di campo a primavera!


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> . io glielo terrei così ordinato il popò, che profumerebbe come un mazzo di fiori di campo a primavera!



...senti... In quel campo non ha mica pascolato nessuno, vero?


----------



## Nicka (2 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> . io glielo terrei così ordinato il popò, che profumerebbe come un mazzo di fiori di campo a primavera!


Guarda che poi tocca a me controllare eh...non farmi trovare brutte sorprese...


----------



## Skorpio (2 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda che poi tocca a me controllare eh...non farmi trovare brutte sorprese...


QUOTO!!!!


----------



## Diletta (3 Febbraio 2016)

*ringrazio*

tutti ma veramente tutti per l'attenzione e il tempo che mi avete dedicato. 
Ho riletto tante vostre risposte e credetemi se dico che non sono cadute nel vuoto.
In fondo e in estrema sintesi ho capito quello che a voi dall'esterno appare chiarissimo e cioè che:
lui sta bene come sta.
E' questo l'errore madornale che ho fatto: pensare il contrario, e questo mi ha portato dove sono ora...


----------



## Skorpio (3 Febbraio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> tutti ma veramente tutti per l'attenzione e il tempo che mi avete dedicato.
> Ho riletto tante vostre risposte e credetemi se dico che non sono cadute nel vuoto.
> In fondo e in estrema sintesi ho capito quello che a voi dall'esterno appare chiarissimo e cioè che:
> lui sta bene come sta.
> E' questo l'errore madornale che ho fatto: pensare il contrario, e questo mi ha portato dove sono ora...


In bocca al lupo Diletta, davvero di cuore....


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Febbraio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> tutti ma veramente tutti per l'attenzione e il tempo che mi avete dedicato.
> Ho riletto tante vostre risposte e credetemi se dico che non sono cadute nel vuoto.
> In fondo e in estrema sintesi ho capito quello che a voi dall'esterno appare chiarissimo e cioè che:
> lui sta bene come sta.
> E' questo l'errore madornale che ho fatto: pensare il contrario, e questo mi ha portato dove sono ora...


A presto Diletta.


----------



## oro.blu (3 Febbraio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> tutti ma veramente tutti per l'attenzione e il tempo che mi avete dedicato.
> Ho riletto tante vostre risposte e credetemi se dico che non sono cadute nel vuoto.
> In fondo e in estrema sintesi ho capito quello che a voi dall'esterno appare chiarissimo e cioè che:
> lui sta bene come sta.
> E' questo l'errore madornale che ho fatto: pensare il contrario, e questo mi ha portato dove sono ora...


:abbraccio:trova la tua strada kiss


----------



## JON (4 Febbraio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> tutti ma veramente tutti per l'attenzione e il tempo che mi avete dedicato.
> Ho riletto tante vostre risposte e credetemi se dico che non sono cadute nel vuoto.
> In fondo e in estrema sintesi ho capito quello che a voi dall'esterno appare chiarissimo e cioè che:
> lui sta bene come sta.
> E' questo l'errore madornale che ho fatto: pensare il contrario, e questo mi ha portato dove sono ora...


Non ho letto tutto...
Dile' tu mo devi fare qualcosa di concreto, tipo trovarti uno per fare un po' di sport, niente di troppo impegnativo. Cosi quando comincerai tu a giocherellare con messagini e cazzate varie vediamo pure se tuo marito è anaffettivo e, soprattutto, insensibile anche quando è il suo di culo a bruciare.

Che ne dici? Oh, sia chiaro, non mi sto porponendo. Meglio specificare.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto...
> Dile' tu mo devi fare qualcosa di concreto, tipo trovarti uno per fare un po' di sport, niente di troppo impegnativo. Cosi quando comincerai tu a giocherellare con messagini e cazzate varie vediamo pure se tuo marito è anaffettivo e, soprattutto, insensibile anche quando è il suo di culo a bruciare.
> 
> Che ne dici? Oh, sia chiaro, non mi sto proponendo. Meglio specificare.


Io mi domando sempre da dove scaturiscano questi invito.

Non mi accanisco con te. Il tuo post è solo uno stimolo o forse la goccia.
Ma su che cosa pensate che debba basarsi una relazione?
Sul senso del possesso, per cui quando si rischia di perdere la proprietà improvvisamente se ne avrà cura?
Oppure il pepe nel rapporto  (cosa che mi faceva pena anche da bambina) è costituito da giochetti tipo  "guarda che mi vogliono e che potrei" e quindi facendo scattare la competizione?
Boh io preferisco essere stata tradita che avere vissuto una relazione di questo tipo.
Può ben essere che mio marito sarebbe stato stimolato da una cosa del genere. Avrebbe dovuto dirmelo subito, sarebbe finita subito.
Qui io non vedo né amore, né rispetto.


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io mi domando sempre da dove scaturiscano questi invito.
> 
> Non mi accanisco con te. Il tuo post è solo uno stimolo o forse la goccia.
> Ma su che cosa pensate che debba basarsi una relazione?
> ...


quello che dici è sacrosanto.
d'altra parte il meccanismo dell'apprezzare le cose quando rischi di perderle vale ,eccome.tanto che se vivessimo sempre avendo bene presente quanto sia confortevole essere sani e normali, vedere, sentire, camminare ....e hai capito cosa intendo...
ogni giorno sarebbe fantastico


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che dici è sacrosanto.
> d'altra parte il meccanismo dell'apprezzare le cose quando rischi di perderle vale ,eccome.tanto che se vivessimo sempre avendo bene presente quanto sia confortevole essere sani e normali, vedere, sentire, camminare ....e hai capito cosa intendo...
> ogni giorno sarebbe fantastico


Infatti tutti si stupiscono di quanto sia di buon umore ogni mattina o di quanto apprezzo il tramonto.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (4 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti tutti si stupiscono di quanto sia di buon umore ogni mattina o di quanto apprezzo il tramonto.


Già. Vale Anche per me. Forse perché danno per scontate alba e tramonto ... che purtroppo scontate non sono.


----------



## JON (4 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io mi domando sempre da dove scaturiscano questi invito.
> 
> Non mi accanisco con te. Il tuo post è solo uno stimolo o forse la goccia.
> Ma su che cosa pensate che debba basarsi una relazione?
> ...


In realtà ero perlopiù scherzoso.
La verità e che il marito di Diletta mi sta tremendamente sul cazzo, il mio intervento non sottintendeva alcuna funzionalità. Ma ammetto che se fosse il marito a prenderlo in quel posto in qualche modo e per una volta lo troverei alquanto gratificante.


----------



## JON (4 Febbraio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che dici è sacrosanto.
> d'altra parte il meccanismo dell'apprezzare le cose quando rischi di perderle vale ,eccome.tanto che se vivessimo sempre avendo bene presente quanto sia confortevole essere sani e normali, vedere, sentire, camminare ....e hai capito cosa intendo...
> ogni giorno sarebbe fantastico


Purtroppo mi sa che nel caso di diletta questo sano pragmatismo sia inapplicabile.


----------



## Foglia (4 Febbraio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> tutti ma veramente tutti per l'attenzione e il tempo che mi avete dedicato.
> Ho riletto tante vostre risposte e credetemi se dico che non sono cadute nel vuoto.
> In fondo e in estrema sintesi ho capito quello che a voi dall'esterno appare chiarissimo e cioè che:
> *lui sta bene come sta*.
> *E' questo l'errore madornale che ho fatto: pensare il contrario*, e questo mi ha portato dove sono ora...


Ho letto questo 3d, e anche se non ti conosco mi permetto di dare il mio consiglio. Smetti di pensare a come sta lui. Stai continuando a farlo. Non è il fulcro del mondo. Lascialo nel tuo mondo, se non te ne riesci a staccare (che tra il dire e il fare c'è sempre di mezzo - tra l'altro - un oceano di vita comunque vissuta insieme).

Però non dargli tutta questa importanza. 

Dici di "lasciarlo cuocere nel suo brodo": segui il titolo .
Chissenefrega se lui sta bene o male.
Prova a star meglio tu. E non credo che quel "pensare il contrario" ti abbia mai fatto stare bene.

Abbi una buona vita.


----------



## Diletta (4 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> In realtà ero perlopiù scherzoso.
> La verità e che il marito di Diletta mi sta tremendamente sul cazzo, il mio intervento non sottintendeva alcuna funzionalità. Ma ammetto che *se fosse il marito a prenderlo in quel posto in qualche modo e per una volta lo troverei alquanto gratificante.*





JON ha detto:


> Purtroppo mi sa che nel caso di diletta questo sano pragmatismo sia* inapplicabile*.



Ma guarda Jon, azzardo a dire che lui lo stia già prendendo...

Perché pensi che sia inapplicabile?
In realtà, è proprio detto pragmatismo che mi fa vivere.


----------



## Diletta (4 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho letto questo 3d, e anche se non ti conosco mi permetto di dare il mio consiglio. Smetti di pensare a come sta lui. Stai continuando a farlo. Non è il fulcro del mondo. Lascialo nel tuo mondo, se non te ne riesci a staccare (che tra il dire e il fare c'è sempre di mezzo - tra l'altro - un oceano di vita comunque vissuta insieme).
> 
> Però non dargli tutta questa importanza.
> 
> ...



Grazie!
Il star bene come sta è riferito alla sua non intenzione di cambiare, al suo immobilismo.
E' una constatazione da cui dipende e dipenderà la mia scelta di vita, il mio "muovermi".


----------



## Eratò (8 Febbraio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Grazie!
> Il star bene come sta è riferito alla sua non intenzione di cambiare, al suo immobilismo.
> E' una constatazione da cui dipende e dipenderà la mia scelta di vita, il mio "muovermi".


Diletta tuo marito non vede se stesso così come lo vedi tu. Non è né buono ne cattivo. Lui si vede normale, è se stesso e non capisce perché deve cambiare. Ciò che a te sembra storto, lui lo vede diritto. Avete diversi gradi di sensibilità, punti di vista diversi... E questo è il tormentgni tanto provi a vederla come lui ma non ci riesci a snaturarti.Secondo me.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Diletta tuo marito non vede se stesso così come lo vedi tu. Non è né buono ne cattivo. Lui si vede normale, è se stesso e non capisce perché deve cambiare. Ciò che a te sembra storto, lui lo vede diritto. Avete diversi gradi di sensibilità, punti di vista diversi... E questo è il tormentgni tanto provi a vederla come lui ma non ci riesci a snaturarti.Secondo me.


Però per lui era ben chiaro che per lei era storto ed questo il problema, lui ha mentito. Si è sempre presentato con una maschera.


----------



## Eratò (8 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però per lui era ben chiaro che per lei era storto ed questo il problema, lui ha mentito. Si è sempre presentato con una maschera.


Molto probabilmente, per lui, anche la maschera fa parte della normalità perché ci sono cose che è normale farle ma è anche normale non dirle.Fa parte di una mentalità.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però per lui era ben chiaro che per lei era storto ed questo il problema, lui ha mentito. Si è sempre presentato con una maschera.


Si ma la maschera ormai sono anni che non la porta più e si sarà convinto che anche a lei vada bene così


----------



## Mary The Philips (9 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si ma la maschera ormai sono anni che non la porta più e si sarà convinto che anche a lei vada bene così



Lui sa benissimo cosa vorrebbe lei, ma non gliela fa perchè quello che vuole lui pesa molto di più. Dunque prova a stare in bilico fra le due cose finchè la corda regge. Se si dovesse spezzare qualcosa farà, sempre che gli sia concesso.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Lui sa benissimo cosa vorrebbe lei, ma non gliela fa perchè quello che vuole lui pesa molto di più. Dunque prova a stare in bilico fra le due cose finchè la corda regge. Se si dovesse spezzare qualcosa farà, sempre che gli sia concesso.


A me non sembra stia in equilibrio, a me sembra che sia lo stesso di sempre
Se stesse in equilibrio sarebbe teso per le possibile conseguenze, che sapendo non ci saranno mai non lo fanno stare in tensione


----------



## Mary The Philips (9 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me non sembra stia in equilibrio, a me sembra che sia lo stesso di sempre
> Se stesse in equilibrio sarebbe teso per le possibile conseguenze, che sapendo non ci saranno mai non lo fanno stare in tensione


Dici che scommette sul fatto che Diletta non cambierà mai le carte in tavola?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Dici che scommette sul fatto che Diletta non cambierà mai le carte in tavola?


Certo. Più o meno come la maggior parte di noi. Purtroppo


----------



## Mary The Philips (9 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo. Più o meno come la maggior parte di noi. Purtroppo


Il mio ex marito ci aveva scommesso di brutto e non cambiava di una virgola i suoi comportamenti, forte del fatto che mi riteneva "incastrata" nella situazione. Lui non vedeva affatto vie d'uscita per me, dunque spadroneggiava forte delle sue convinzioni, finchè non ha perso tutto di botto. Effetto sorpresa. Chè ancora dopo tanti anni deve capire cosa non è andato nel verso giusto nei suoi piani.


----------



## disincantata (9 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Il mio ex marito ci aveva scommesso di brutto e non cambiava di una virgola i suoi comportamenti, forte del fatto che mi riteneva "incastrata" nella situazione. Lui non vedeva affatto vie d'uscita per me, dunque spadroneggiava forte delle sue convinzioni, finchè non ha perso tutto di botto. Effetto sorpresa. Chè ancora dopo tanti anni deve capire cosa non è andato nel verso giusto nei suoi piani.



Pero'  eri giovane, molti contano sul fatto che dopo i 50/55 anni o piu' non si ha molta voglia di rivoluzionare la propria vita se non costretti.

Il marito di Diletta conta su quello e sul fatto che lei non lavora.

O si sarebbe ben guardato dai comportamenti successivi alla scoperta.


----------



## Mary The Philips (9 Febbraio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pero'  eri giovane, molti contano sul fatto che dopo i 50/55 anni o piu' non si ha molta voglia di rivoluzionare la propria vita se non costretti.
> 
> Il marito di Diletta conta su quello e sul fatto che lei non lavora.
> 
> O si sarebbe ben guardato dai comportamenti successivi alla scoperta.



Può essere tranquillamente così, però è anche vero che i suoi comportamenti sono talmente radicati, visto che perdurano fin dal fidanzamento, che non prende neanche in considerazione la possibilità di una revisione profonda. "Fin che la barca va" dev'essere il suo motto (scusa Diletta  ).


----------



## disincantata (9 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Può essere tranquillamente così, però è anche vero che i suoi comportamenti sono talmente radicati, visto che perdurano fin dal fidanzamento, che non prende neanche in considerazione la possibilità di una revisione profonda. "Fin che la barca va" dev'essere il suo motto (scusa Diletta  ).



Certo che avendo tradito per oltre vent'anni facendola franca   si e' convinto di non fare niente di male, in questo senso mi ricordo molti traditori, che considerano 'altro' il tradimento, pero'  il tutto poi cambia a seconda del comportamento 'dopo' del traditore.

Purtroppo e  vale per tutti i traditi, dopo si vorrebbe quasi un  corteggiamento perenne ed e' impensabile duri dopo 30 o piu' anni insieme.

Non finisce mai il risarcimento danni.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Certo che avendo tradito per oltre vent'anni facendola franca   si e' convinto di non fare niente di male, in questo senso mi ricordo molti traditori, che considerano 'altro' il tradimento, pero'  il tutto poi cambia a seconda del comportamento 'dopo' del traditore.
> 
> Purtroppo e  vale per tutti i traditi, dopo si vorrebbe quasi un  corteggiamento perenne ed e' impensabile duri dopo 30 o piu' anni insieme.
> 
> Non finisce mai il risarcimento danni.


Veramente non è lui che se ne convince è lei la prima che da sempre l'ha convinto di questo
E lui ci marcia


----------



## oscuro (9 Febbraio 2016)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> Veramente non è lui che se ne convince è lei la prima che da sempre l'ha convinto di questo
> E lui ci marcia


Esatto.Perfetto.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esatto.Perfetto.


Come sempre


----------



## disincantata (9 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Veramente non è lui che se ne convince è lei la prima che da sempre l'ha convinto di questo
> E lui ci marcia



NON credo affatto sia stata lei a pensare per prima che tutti i mariti tradiscono a cottimo.  C'e' stata un associazione tra lui,  avvocato,  prete e psicolgo che hanno condizionato DILETTA ed a lei rassicurava crederci.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> NON credo affatto sia stata lei a pensare per prima che tutti i mariti tradiscono a cottimo.  C'e' stata un associazione tra lui,  avvocato,  prete e psicolgo che hanno condizionato DILETTA ed a lei rassicurava crederci.


Non ho mica detto che lei lo pensava da sempre
Si è fatta convincere che fosse così ed è stata la prima ad assolverlo.
E lui da assolto ha cavalcato l'onda


----------



## disincantata (9 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho mica detto che lei lo pensava da sempre
> Si è fatta convincere che fosse così ed è stata la prima ad assolverlo.
> E lui da assolto ha cavalcato l'onda



Ecco  così concordo.

Si e'  autoconvinta per sopravvivere al tutto.  Io la capisco in parte, perche' gia' e' traumatico un 'piccolo' tradimento,  terribile uno lungo, ma scoprire di essere sempre stata ingannata fin dal primo giormo ed in piu'  sentirsi 'prigioniera' per motivi pratici mica e' semplice da superare.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ecco  così concordo.
> 
> Si e'  autoconvinta per sopravvivere al tutto.  Io la capisco in parte, perche' gia' e' traumatico un 'piccolo' tradimento,  terribile uno lungo, ma scoprire di essere sempre stata ingannata fin dal primo giormo ed in piu'  sentirsi 'prigioniera' per motivi pratici mica e' semplice da superare.


Il coraggio di rivoluzionare tutto non è da poco.
Ognuno ha intorno persone, situazioni diverse.
Penso ad alcune mie compagne di scuola. Anche lavorando molte hanno una vita che andrebbe davvero a scatafascio e dovrebbero reinventarsene una totalmente diversa.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (9 Febbraio 2016)

*Forza Diletta*

Sono con te ... sistema la tua vita


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2016)

Nelle loro scelte gli esseri umani seguono principalmente il principio di coerenza.
Ma ognuno ha la propria coerenza.
Voglio dire che se per una persona la cosa più importante è la famiglia non si separerà neanche se presa a botte ogni giorno ore pasti.
Se invece per una persona la cosa più importante è l'autenticità di coppia si separerà se non sentirà più irrinunciabile e assoluto il sentimento che prova.
Diletta è chiaramente combattuta tra due principi perché vuole essere coerente a entrambi.


----------

